# Bowtech BT-X in for a full review >>---------->



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Very nice! Sharp bow! Makes me ichy


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Subscribed, thanks Shane for these tutorials


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

I was just gonna post about this lol been wanting to see results. About time! Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks good Shane! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

I'm curious how the microsync dials work? Did you mess with them? 26.5 330 doesn't seem like too weak of spine? I tuned a new 70lb 360 yesterday with 400s. Never thought in a million years it would tune but they were the only arrows the guy had and it shot bareshafts just fine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bighunterguy said:


> I'm curious how the microsync dials work? Did you mess with them? 26.5 330 doesn't seem like too weak of spine? I tuned a new 70lb 360 yesterday with 400s. Never thought in a million years it would tune but they were the only arrows the guy had and it shot bareshafts just fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I will dive into the micro synch dials over the next few days in detail. 

Yep, at 26.5" with that much weight up front is well off the ideal setting for dynamic spine. That same arrow out of a Hybrid will not tune clean with bareshafts and those same specs, IBO speeds etc. 

I would never recommend a 400 spine with those specs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> I will dive into the micro synch dials over the next few days in detail.
> 
> Yep, at 26.5" with that much weight up front is well off the ideal setting for dynamic spine. That same arrow out of a Hybrid will not tune clean with bareshafts and those same specs, IBO speeds etc.
> 
> ...


Ahh I missed the 75 grain insert part. 
Trust me I didn't even want to shoot that bow with the 400s but that's what he bought. He didn't even know what spine was lol it can be finicky with torque being so light but it does shoot well. Prob borderline unsafe! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for your time with this Shane. Your breakdown on these bow's helps more than you know.
I'm a little confused on the pre lean measurement- any chance you could ever add a pic of that to show what you mean.

Also, is there anything wrong with getting the bow close to spec then tweaking the yolks until bareshafts are tuned, rather than getting specific with pre ekan
Thanks!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

In for more!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Same with MR28

These are so awesome

But can you post a pic of what you are doing to measure the pre lean?

Thanks mill!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Rey (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the review. I am starting to consider to sell my RPM and buy a btx


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Good stuff.....thanks for sharing.
Pretty sure i'm following your cam lean procedure, but pics would help.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Perfect timing, thanks!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Your welcome guys ! 

I figure it's a fast track way of tuning these bows to get you close, right out of the gate [emoji1360]. 

Here is a couple pics in reference to pre lean. I find the best results when these cams mirror each other as close as possible. From there, let bareshafts or your preferred tuning method dictate the minor adjustments. 


Make a reference point at 6" on your aim string









Arrow projected down to that reference point on the left side of the cam. 
You can see the right side of the shaft, that is up against the cam is starting to touch the aim string at that 6" reference point. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Rest setup for the QAD HDX. 
When mounting the rest, set it up so the launcher clears the shelf while in the down position. This usually means you will have the arrow running a little higher in the Berger hole, with zero issues tuning. This results in a better functioning rest that will take less abuse by not slapping the shelf and a much quieter rest. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Curious on why you wouldn't run the center shot at 3/4 and lose some of that pre lean? Ha e you ran into issues with the binaries inside 13/16?


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice bro!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bbd16 said:


> Curious on why you wouldn't run the center shot at 3/4 and lose some of that pre lean? Ha e you ran into issues with the binaries inside 13/16?


The cams will still lean regardless of where you start the pre lean. If you have less lean at brace you are going to have more lean at full draw. I shoot for a happy medium between the two. 

This is the biggest reason we would see the OD cams having derailment issues and to compensate for that they went to a deeper cam track to help avoid that. It wasn't Bowtechs fault, it was pour setup. The ones that this usually occurred on were on bows that had very little induced pre lean. This causes excessive lean at full draw, so when you let down on say an animal at full draw, the aim string would have a tendency to come out of the cam track, due to this amount of lean at full draw. 

My reference point for pre lean will put you very close to straight up and down at full draw. 

A 13/16 centershot will put your arrow very parallel with your stab and riser as well. 

It's all a balance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> The cams will still lean regardless of where you start the pre lean. If you have less lean at brace you are going to have more lean at full draw. I shoot for a happy medium between the two.
> 
> This is the biggest reason we would see the OD cams having derailment issues and to compensate for that they went to a deeper cam track to help avoid that. It wasn't Bowtechs fault, it was pour setup. The ones that this usually occurred on were on bows that had very little induced pre lean. This causes excessive lean at full draw, so when you let down on say an animal at full draw, the aim string would have a tendency to come out of the cam track, due to this amount of lean at full draw.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks bro. would have never guessed you would be straight up and down at full draw with that setting for pre lean. Good to know


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's really not that much pre lean. Here is a reference on the top cam projected down to your d loop










As you can see, not really that much pre lean. The reason I go about the reference points different on the OD's is two yikes with two cams identical. I can't use the d loop as a reference point for top and bottom cam since the d loop is not dead center, between axle to axle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

So no love for hoyt anymore?


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Looked like a lot more from the bottom. Not much at all tho


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

zekezoe said:


> So no love for hoyt anymore?


I like them all [emoji6]
With that said, I believe the BT-X will be getting the green light this year. 

I get a lot of guys asking for a comparison difference between the Hoyts and the Bowtechs, so I will give you that as well in this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Liking that Typhon camo pattern quite a bit. 










The draw cycle is very smooth all the way back with really no vibe, even without a stab in the shot. The grip is very nice and repeatable with bareshafts, shot after shot. Actually might like the grip better than Hoyt's, it feels really good and very comfortable. 

In my draw length, I am only seeing 1-2 fps difference between the RPM 360 and the BT-X. The balance and overall feel is definitely favoring the BT-X, it's like a Invasion on steroids 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

The grip with side plates on a 2008 Allegiance may be my favorite bow grip ever, does the BTX resemble that grip at all? Thanks


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

What do you think of the string angle. I shot the BTX31 and really liked it, but even at my 28.5 draw I had to dip my head just a bit to get my nose on the string. Not bad but a little. I wish it had a little better string angle and I would be all over it. Looking forward to the rest of your review. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Love Bowtech and the ODB cams I don't think they get the respect the deserve. That with the flex guard is a tuners dream. Excited to see the review.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



FEDIE316 said:


> The grip with side plates on a 2008 Allegiance may be my favorite bow grip ever, does the BTX resemble that grip at all? Thanks


I would say there is definitely comparisons, whether you like it more or less would be personal opinion. 
I am finding I like it quite a bit and might just end up being my favorite to date 



rhust said:


> What do you think of the string angle. I shot the BTX31 and really liked it, but even at my 28.5 draw I had to dip my head just a bit to get my nose on the string. Not bad but a little. I wish it had a little better string angle and I would be all over it. Looking forward to the rest of your review. Thanks for doing it.


I'm at a 28.5" draw on the Bowtechs and on the BT-X it fits perfect, lining up with my reference points without dipping my head at all. 

Keep you guys posted [emoji1360]

Got any questions, just keep them coming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Maybe I will have to try it again. Really liked how it shot. I shot a lot of bows that day, so I would probably just have to get used to it. Of all the bows I shot that day the Bowtech shot the best. I have been a die hard hoyt fan for about 20 years, but liked the bowtech more.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the additional pics.
Great add.

Even though i also own a few superb Mathews and Hoyt bows, i love shooting my BT-X.
Definitely agree, one of the best all around hunting bow I've shot to date. 
Finally, I don't regret selling my Invasion now. :wink:


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

How true is the draw length on this bow? On my Hoyts at 28.5 they are actually about 28.75. Thanks


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


ontarget7 said:


> I would say there is definitely comparisons, whether you like it more or less would be personal opinion.
> I am finding I like it quite a bit and might just end up being my favorite to date
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know, thanks


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

Good stuff and even better timing. I'll receive my BTX on Friday


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Tagged......


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Your welcome guys !
> 
> I figure it's a fast track way of tuning these bows to get you close, right out of the gate [emoji1360].
> 
> ...


Shane-this is EXCELLENT advice. I really appreciate you taking the time to do this. I feel Bowtechs are love/hate and you make a great point on why many may be derailing. 

Regarding Pre-Lean-Does the top and bottom have to have EQUAL twists on all yolk legs or lets say as an example- the top right yolk leg had 1-2 more twists than the bottom right when you started setup. Would it eventually play out with bareshafts or paper tuning or are you hamstrung to start with if you don't fix it immediately?


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

Is the grip significantly different than the Prodigy and Experience grips? If so, what would you compare it to? I had both of those, and the grip just not fitting me was the main reason I sold them.


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

Shane, What setting are you running? 1, 2 or 3?

Loving my BT-X 31. 
First OD cam for me. Man it was simple to tune.
Yokes are the way to go for ease of tuning.
I set mine to 13/16" centershot too. Took a few shots.
Added a half twist in the left side and took a half twist out of the right side.
Took a few more shots.
Added another half twist in the left side and another half twist out of the right side.
Bingo. Right on the money. :becky:


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Who would be so kind and post the 28 inch cam string and cable specs !!!


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Well I've been intrigued. I've decided to buy one today lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MR 28 said:


> Shane-this is EXCELLENT advice. I really appreciate you taking the time to do this. I feel Bowtechs are love/hate and you make a great point on why many may be derailing.
> 
> Regarding Pre-Lean-Does the top and bottom have to have EQUAL twists on all yolk legs or lets say as an example- the top right yolk leg had 1-2 more twists than the bottom right when you started setup. Would it eventually play out with bareshafts or paper tuning or are you hamstrung to start with if you don't fix it immediately?


It doesn't have to be equal twist, one side will have more than the other. I would start with a few full twist in each side, then adjust pre lean accordingly, to the bareshaft tuning results. 

I will say, if you have to go much farther for pre lean than I stated I would opt and take a look at your grip as a possibility of the issues you might encounter with lateral impacts with bareshafts or lateral tears in paper. 

The OD cams can be intimidating for some but that is just due to being uneducated on the system. I'm hoping to shed a little light and show how this system is so forgiving in comparison to others on the market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

sludge said:


> Is the grip significantly different than the Prodigy and Experience grips? If so, what would you compare it to? I had both of those, and the grip just not fitting me was the main reason I sold them.


I would say it's different in a better way for me personally. It sits in the pocket of your hand very nicely . The rounded contoured edges with the perfect width make for a great combination, that makes it harder to induce any unwanted torque. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

C-fused said:


> Shane, What setting are you running? 1, 2 or 3?
> 
> Loving my BT-X 31.
> First OD cam for me. Man it was simple to tune.
> ...


Congrats !!!

Really like what they did with the BT-X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bighunterguy said:


> Well I've been intrigued. I've decided to buy one today lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Definitely a sweet bow 

Keep you posted with info on the micro synch dial, shortly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Shane- at a 27" draw-which I believe is the bottom of the BTX-31, would there be any valley differences being on the last mod or be just as smooth as say 28.5"?

I know the 28 is offered but like the longer brace and have heard it a much more harsh draw than the 31.

Thanks!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I've loving my experience but this is def tempting me... 

Thanks again for sharing tips on pre lean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

bighunterguy said:


> Well I've been intrigued. I've decided to buy one today lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Im very glad you bought it, it was getting very tempting


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

huntertroy said:


> Im very glad you bought it, it was getting very tempting


Lol I hear ya. Couldn't pass it up. Waiting for my Xcentric to get back from the coater. Needed something to play with. My target bow is getting stale lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok, the Micro Synch Dial

This actually has more movement in cam synch than I originally thought it would have, for example. 

Refer back to my current cam synch of top cam hitting behind the bottom at just under 1/16", not much. This is with Micro Synch dial on the 0 setting and perfect bareshaft results. Now, taking that bottom MSD and setting it in the 10 slot you will have approximately a hair over 1/4" movement in cam synch in relation to stops hitting. 

This pic is the bottom cam and as I referenced the top cam when in tune for these particular specs were top hitting behind by - 1/16. 
Now moving that MSD to the 10 has top stop hitting and bottom not hitting by 1/4"










It's ideal for when your lateral nock travel is perfect with bareshafts and you just need a little more cam synch to get that vertical nock travel clean. I generally don't like to put 1/2 twist in the cables due to it causing premature serving separation, so the MSD's would be ideal for that type of adjustment and save on your serving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

bighunterguy said:


> Lol I hear ya. Couldn't pass it up. Waiting for my Xcentric to get back from the coater. Needed something to play with. My target bow is getting stale lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good luck with it, sweet bow and a great deal

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tfranceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

Shane, you may have said and maybe I read over it, which cam is this?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tfranceschi said:


> Shane, you may have said and maybe I read over it, which cam is this?


This is the 31

New strings in the works











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> It doesn't have to be equal twist, one side will have more than the other. I would start with a few full twist in each side, then adjust pre lean accordingly, to the bareshaft tuning results.
> 
> I will say, if you have to go much farther for pre lean than I stated I would opt and take a look at your grip as a possibility of the issues you might encounter with lateral impacts with bareshafts or lateral tears in paper.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shane


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

This thread has got me thinking that I should start saving money for a new bow!!! Great review so far, thanks Shane.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

nice strings!


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Would you advocate setting pre lean the same for one of the longer ODBs, like the Boss or Fanatic series?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

stromdidilly said:


> Would you advocate setting pre lean the same for one of the longer ODBs, like the Boss or Fanatic series?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Those were closer to 6.5"-7" on the longer ATA bows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Those were closer to 6.5"-7" on the longer ATA bows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

Update with the new strings. 
Tuned stayed the same as far as settings to a T. The exact same end results, so I would say it's very repeatable. 

Here are a few pics at 20 yards to show you entry of bareshaft in relation to fletched. 

Bareshafts are so repeatable with this grip







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ (Apr 22, 2012)

How does the bow hold? Does it feel longer than 31" ATA bow?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MrBowhuntAZ said:


> How does the bow hold? Does it feel longer than 31" ATA bow?


After string change and tune

1st shot at 20 yards









2nd shot at 20 yards









3rd shot at 20 yards









Holds excellent !!! Highly impressed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Is draw length true or a little long?

Which setting are you in 1,2, or 3?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

rhust said:


> Is draw length true or a little long?
> 
> Which setting are you in 1,2, or 3?


Setting #1 and draw length with factory strings is about 1/4" long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Last bowtech I owned was an insanity. How does it compare to that?!? Grip, draw cycle, valley, etc.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> This is the 31
> 
> New strings in the works
> 
> ...


What material? That color combo looks good. Also any difference in performance? Obviously the accuracy was noted 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah. I called and placed an order for the Typhon BTX 31 today after shooting one this weekend.


----------



## krammy37 (Dec 6, 2005)

Shane,
What type of grip does the BT-X prefer... low wrist? high wrist?


----------



## lgreenslade3 (May 8, 2015)

I love my bt-x!


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

C-fused said:


> Shane, What setting are you running? 1, 2 or 3?
> 
> Loving my BT-X 31.
> First OD cam for me. Man it was simple to tune.
> ...


This part has always confused me on the ODB cams vs say the Hoyt Cam 1/2. With the Hoyts, ID take one out of the opposite side for ever one I put in.

With the ODB I haven't done that, simply twisting both right yolks let's say on a right tear, but leaving the left yolks alone. Bowtech seems to support this but couldn't tell me why last year when I called. It obviously has worked for cfused here to take out what he puts in on the opposite yolk- but it seemed to screw up my tune last year when tried to do that.

So, do you remove the same amount from the opposite yolk or just work on one side with these ODB cams? If so, how does yolk tuning on these differ than the cam 1/2?

Thanks Shane


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

i may have to get this bow, just saw my tax returns


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bighunterguy said:


> What material? That color combo looks good. Also any difference in performance? Obviously the accuracy was noted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is Fury with a 2-3 fps lose in speed. Probably only due to me actually running out of speed nocks and had to use the TPU's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

krammy37 said:


> Shane,
> What type of grip does the BT-X prefer... low wrist? high wrist?


You can get away with a lot a low or high wrist grip with these bows and it performs well either way with very little change in the tune. 
The grip IMO has your hand sitting very neutral into it and feels very comfortable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

lgreenslade3 said:


> I love my bt-x!
> View attachment 3980889


Very nice !!! 
Congrats !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

DeanH said:


> i may have to get this bow, just saw my tax returns


I think your smarter !
Mine is going to a front yard [emoji1361]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MR 28 said:


> This part has always confused me on the ODB cams vs say the Hoyt Cam 1/2. With the Hoyts, ID take one out of the opposite side for ever one I put in.
> 
> With the ODB I haven't done that, simply twisting both right yolks let's say on a right tear, but leaving the left yolks alone. Bowtech seems to support this but couldn't tell me why last year when I called. It obviously has worked for cfused here to take out what he puts in on the opposite yolk- but it seemed to screw up my tune last year when tried to do that.
> 
> ...


I enjoy the technical questions [emoji1360]

Using your example of a right tear, which would also mean bareshafts impacting left of fletched while having no issues from a vertical stand point you would adjust both the right yokes, while leaving the left alone. 

Now if you had say a right tear with a nock high condition. This would be the same as bareshaft impacting left and tail high with a low impact in relation to your fletched, you can do a couple things. 
First check nock height to see if you have maintained nock level, adjust if need be. 
Then you could add twist to the right yoke but maybe add a 1/2 twist more to the bottom right yoke vs the top. This can correct your right tear and solve your slight nock high tear as well by changing cam synch slightly. It just depends on the situation at hand. 
With the OD cams it doesn't take a lot of twisting once you start fine tuning, a little goes along way. That's were the Micro Synch would come in handy for some folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

Just want to highlight a few things that are very appealing with the BT-X. 

The first thing you will notice is the finish when opening up your new bow box. They took it up a notch on something that is not talked about much. IMO, definitely a step up and one of the top finishes on the market. 

The next thing I pick up is the riser design and cutouts with the large sweeping cams on the BT-X 31. I don't mind the cam size at all, it is definitely a smooth draw all the way back and well worth the size of the cams. 

The draw is a little stiff up front, which is expected in a 350 IBO bow but very smooth, for a straight pull all the way back. 
The backend of the draw cycle locks in very well at full draw and even with those speeds you can hold very comfortable for quite sometime at full draw. 
The back wall is very solid and I would rate it as solid as you can get with cable stops. I would even say it feels like a limb stop, it's that solid on the back end. 
The overall balance of the bow is great and overall weight is right in my wheel house. 
The grip, oh the grip. This is something that I really like and feels very natural in the hand. Very even pressure into your hand and I don't get any sharp uncomfortable pinch points at all. It just sits very nicely into the pocket. The thing that is a very appealing from a technical side of things is the consistency of bareshaft results. You don't find yourself trying to find that perfect spot, it just sits in the pocket naturally you might say and actually pretty hard to apply unwanted torque. 

Overall, highly impressed in so many ways !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Sweetheart of a bow!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> I enjoy the technical questions [emoji1360]
> 
> Using your example of a right tear, which would also mean bareshafts impacting left of fletched while having no issues from a vertical stand point you would adjust both the right yokes, while leaving the left alone.
> 
> ...


Curious, why is it that makes it different then say a hoyt when you take out equal twists from one side for every twist you put in the other side. How come it is not as necessary on the bowtech.
Thank you


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



huntertroy said:


> Curious, why is it that makes it different then say a hoyt when you take out equal twists from one side for every twist you put in the other side. How come it is not as necessary on the bowtech.
> Thank you


You can add to one side and take out of another, it just varies on what adjustment needs to be made for your particular situation. 

Just remember if you do this only to one cam you are changing that mirrored image by quite a bit for pre lean from one to another. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> You can add to one side and take out of another, it just varies on what adjustment needs to be made for your particular situation.
> 
> Just remember if you do this only to one cam you are changing that mirrored image by quite a bit for pre lean from one to another.
> 
> ...


Thank you, if you were adjusting cam sync without using the dials would you twist/untwist cables or yokes or depends. I ask this question because the one bowtech i played around with it seemed that when i added a twist to one cable it affected the position of both cams


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

MR 28 said:


> This part has always confused me on the ODB cams vs say the Hoyt Cam 1/2. With the Hoyts, ID take one out of the opposite side for ever one I put in.
> 
> With the ODB I haven't done that, simply twisting both right yolks let's say on a right tear, but leaving the left yolks alone. Bowtech seems to support this but couldn't tell me why last year when I called. It obviously has worked for cfused here to take out what he puts in on the opposite yolk- but it seemed to screw up my tune last year when tried to do that.
> 
> So, do you remove the same amount from the opposite yolk or just work on one side with these ODB cams? If so, how does yolk tuning on these differ than the cam 1/2?


What I put in on one side, I take out on the opposite. 
Keeps the cable the same length and won't cause your draw length to change.
Just how I did it. Not saying it's the only way.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

bump


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys
Was getting quite a few asking where the thread went [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Thanks guys
> Was getting quite a few asking where the thread went [emoji1360]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just thinking bow companies would be smart to give guys like you bows to review.

I bet you have sold a dozen BTX's already lol.

The best part is, it is real world, honest feedback!

Glad the thread is back!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

I want to go try one of these. The hang up is the 31" ATA. I am 6'7" and have a 31" draw length. I really dig the looks of the bow and the other specs. Typically long draw archers get thrown to the wind on the flagship/speed bows. If Bowtech is going to release a 34-35" ATA version next year I'd jump all over it no questions asked.


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

Kaizoku said:


> I want to go try one of these. The hang up is the 31" ATA. I am 6'7" and have a 31" draw length. I really dig the looks of the bow and the other specs. Typically long draw archers get thrown to the wind on the flagship/speed bows. If Bowtech is going to release a 34-35" ATA version next year I'd jump all over it no questions asked.


I would almost guarantee there is a BT-XL on the way


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Finally squeezed in some time to get the Easton Hexx 330's built with 75 gr brass inserts and 100 gr points, 18% FOC

Will be testing these out down range and give you some feedback. 
My other BT-X will have the Easton Carbon Injexion 330's with 2 D6 HIT inserts and 100 gr tips, FOC 13%. 

Will be shooting both setups throughout the year for testing down range accuracy with Broadheads from one to another as well as 100 yard group comparisons. 

I can tell you this bow holds very well for its 31" ATA. So I am really looking forward to the comparison in setups throughout the year. 










Will have one change to the setup. This will be an HHA Optimizer Lite King Pin 1 5/8 housing, with a .010 pin on both bows, Tournament Edition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Not to get off topic but is what is your reason for switching from the axcel to the HHA?


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Finally squeezed in some time to get the Easton Hexx 330's built with 75 gr brass inserts and 100 gr points, 18% FOC
> 
> Will be testing these out down range and give you some feedback.
> My other BT-X will have the Easton Carbon Injexion 330's with 2 D6 HIT inserts and 100 gr tips, FOC 13%.
> ...


Looks sick. What size peep may I ask? I tried to run my Accutouch out that far, but even on the 3rd to last indent, was just to much light around the scope.

I shot a BTX31 at 28.5" on #3, in black, exactly what I would have had it as. I actually had my hand in my back pocket staring at the bow ready to throw it on the CC. Man what an amazing bow. It's like they fused the Boss and RPM360 together. String angle, comfort, speed, the draw, all of it. Need to stop thinking about it...maybe in a couple years. I think Bowtech has another long lasting hit like the D350, and CPXL here.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> I think your smarter !
> Mine is going to a front yard [emoji1361]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish I didn't have to pay in


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MrBowhuntAZ said:


> Not to get off topic but is what is your reason for switching from the axcel to the HHA?


I feel the HHA is more rugged and I like the pin better. With there thicker enclosure it breaks up the halo effect I get with the pins that have small narrow post and only pin exposed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

loveha said:


> Looks sick. What size peep may I ask? I tried to run my Accutouch out that far, but even on the 3rd to last indent, was just to much light around the scope.
> 
> I shot a BTX31 at 28.5" on #3, in black, exactly what I would have had it as. I actually had my hand in my back pocket staring at the bow ready to throw it on the CC. Man what an amazing bow. It's like they fused the Boss and RPM360 together. String angle, comfort, speed, the draw, all of it. Need to stop thinking about it...maybe in a couple years. I think Bowtech has another long lasting hit like the D350, and CPXL here.


It's a 7/32, so it's large right now in anticipation of the HHA 1 5/8 housing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Checking sight tape at 35 yards with the new arrows











Will drop back long range during the week when I can squeeze in the time. 

I have been trying to nit pick these bows but so far, I have not found anything that I don't like. 

The Turbo was awesome for me last year but I feel this bow has it beat in, on the shot feel, noise, recoil, draw cycle, camo finish, tuning, grip is even more repeatable for me, smoother draw, more solid back wall and a very locked in feel. 

Reminds me of my all time favorite Invasion but a much better upgrade in quite a few areas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Finally squeezed in some time to get the Easton Hexx 330's built with 75 gr brass inserts and 100 gr points, 18% FOC
> 
> Will be testing these out down range and give you some feedback.
> My other BT-X will have the Easton Carbon Injexion 330's with 2 D6 HIT inserts and 100 gr tips, FOC 13%.
> ...



Bow looks good....will you eventually tie in the peep top and bottom?

On my target bow I don't, hunting bow I do


----------



## APBT (Jun 5, 2013)

Good review!


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

It looks like no problems with those 330 spined Hexx- Ive got just about the exact set up and spec but wanted to cut them at 27.5 and thought they would be too weak for my BTx. Im gonna go against OT2 and cut em at 27.5 and do the brass 50 gr insert. I really like those arrows specs!


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Great review Shane and thanks for all the help again in answering my questions. 
Any down side to shooting the 27" slot on this as in less valley etc? I know the 28 is an option but would prefer the 31.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MR 28 said:


> Great review Shane and thanks for all the help again in answering my questions.
> Any down side to shooting the 27" slot on this as in less valley etc? I know the 28 is an option but would prefer the 31.


No problem [emoji1360]

You will have ample valley at 27", it locks in at full draw very well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

swampcruiser said:


> It looks like no problems with those 330 spined Hexx- Ive got just about the exact set up and spec but wanted to cut them at 27.5 and thought they would be too weak for my BTx. Im gonna go against OT2 and cut em at 27.5 and do the brass 50 gr insert. I really like those arrows specs!


You should be fine, no problem with those specs. Your 25 gr less up front but 1" longer raw shaft, should be close to a wash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

bighunterguy said:


> I'm curious how the microsync dials work? Did you mess with them? 26.5 330 doesn't seem like too weak of spine? I tuned a new 70lb 360 yesterday with 400s. Never thought in a million years it would tune but they were the only arrows the guy had and it shot bareshafts just fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 75 gr brass insert and 100 gr tip.


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have some HEXX ready to build, but I have a 29 inch draw. If I cut my arrows to 28inches the tip is right at the edge of the riser. Where does the tip of your arrow end up at full draw with your set up?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cnvf250 said:


> I have some HEXX ready to build, but I have a 29 inch draw. If I cut my arrows to 28inches the tip is right at the edge of the riser. Where does the tip of your arrow end up at full draw with your set up?


The end of raw shaft is probably about 3/4" past my rest in the middle of the shelf. I can check exactly when I get a chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> No problem
> 
> You will have ample valley at 27", it locks in at full draw very well
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Jacob Chapman (Mar 14, 2012)

Great review Shane thanks for the write up!

Going to get me one of these bows this weekend or next, wondering which GT Kinetic Kaos shaft would be best?

70 a 29" hoping to shoot a 125 gr tip. I think the 300's will show the best on archers advantage, but I can't seem to figure out much the components for the Kaos weigh!


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> This is Fury with a 2-3 fps lose in speed. Probably only due to me actually running out of speed nocks and had to use the TPU's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From pics it looks like you have only one set of TPUs on? Curious if you will pick up more speed with another set added? Also curious why you never shoot lightweight arrows? Granted I never shoot 60-100 yards. Inside 60 yards have you really seen a "drastic" difference in accuracy? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jacob Chapman said:


> Great review Shane thanks for the write up!
> 
> Going to get me one of these bows this weekend or next, wondering which GT Kinetic Kaos shaft would be best?
> 
> 70 a 29" hoping to shoot a 125 gr tip. I think the 300's will show the best on archers advantage, but I can't seem to figure out much the components for the Kaos weigh!


You bet 

The Kaos jump from 300 to 340 and at your draw length I would opt for the 300's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bighunterguy said:


> From pics it looks like you have only one set of TPUs on? Curious if you will pick up more speed with another set added? Also curious why you never shoot lightweight arrows? Granted I never shoot 60-100 yards. Inside 60 yards have you really seen a "drastic" difference in accuracy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Actually I was a little faster with the 1 TPU top and bottom vs 2. I seem to be always 2-3 fps slower with the TPU's over brass nocks and heat shrink tube, which is really not that big of a deal. 

I did notice while testing locations out of them that it really had little effect on the tune of the bow. Take Hoyt for example, the last few years speed nock locations has become critical to cleaning up that little bit extra in vertical nock travel. I have had to add in some cases another set of 3 on the top cam just to shoot bareshafts clean. 

Just another benefit I see in the Bowtech BTX or OD's in general, it is know where near as sensitive to speed nock location to get clean bareshaft results. 

After talking with a buddy back in the south about the BTX he decided to pick one up yesterday. A little while after picking it up he sent me a text with bareshaft results and they were on the money. I asked him about the tune settings so he sent me pics and said he just followed what I gave in this thread. He couldn't believe his first shot results were that good right out of the gate. This was a BTX 28 even. 

From everything I have seen, they are very repeatable. Which is so nice from a tuning stand point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

What material do you like to use? Or did you use on the BTX?


----------



## Ragin-Cajun (Jul 2, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> I feel the HHA is more rugged and I like the pin better. With there thicker enclosure it breaks up the halo effect I get with the pins that have small narrow post and only pin exposed.
> 
> I also switched to the Kingpin. everything halos on me except green. HHA and MBG pins are just at a diff level for me. u youngsters don't get it yet but once u hit 45 w reading glasses, well...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Shane, have you experimented at all with different stabilizer setups?


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice write up Shane, that string color combination looks good with Typhon. I think you will gain a little speed with brass nocks.


----------



## Jacob Chapman (Mar 14, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> You bet
> 
> The Kaos jump from 300 to 340 and at your draw length I would opt for the 300's.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for all your hard work Shane, I really appreciate the advice and write ups!


----------



## Hornman (May 14, 2012)

Shane....have you compared the draw cycles between the Btx 31 and 28 cams? I've heard the 28 is harsher... but better performance. I'm 27.5 draw. Wonder what would be the better choice??


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Shane, have you experimented at all with different stabilizer setups?


Not yet, but this one is stacking them in there right now. First drop back to 60 yards with sight tape. That nocturnal is stacked right in there with the rest 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

GTOJoe said:


> Nice write up Shane, that string color combination looks good with Typhon. I think you will gain a little speed with brass nocks.


Thanks again for the strings 
They are holding up very well, stability has been great 

Yep, always gain a few with brass nocks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Not yet, but this one is stacking them in there right now. First drop back to 60 yards with sight tape. That nocturnal is stacked right in there with the rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang!!! that's some good shootin!!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



Hornman said:


> Shane....have you compared the draw cycles between the Btx 31 and 28 cams? I've heard the 28 is harsher... but better performance. I'm 27.5 draw. Wonder what would be the better choice??


Not yet but Cams were tweaked after ATA so I think what was at ATA never hit the market

I am hearing they have a pretty nice draw cycle as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Keith t said:


> Dang!!! that's some good shootin!!!


I was pretty pumped for sure. Haven't really been able to shoot past 30 yards at all with them yet, up until today. Took off to the range at lunch to verify sight tape. 

After the 60 yard group the wind picked up quite a bit 10-14 mph but still couldn't resist driving off and stopping at 100 yards for one arrow . Not going to change anything dew to the wind but not to shabby for the first arrow at 100 yards. Missed her by 3 1/2" , next time 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

Can I ask what is the sight tape number you are using on your accutouch?


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> I was pretty pumped for sure. Haven't really been able to shoot past 30 yards at all with them yet, up until today. Took off to the range at lunch to verify sight tape.
> 
> After the 60 yard group the wind picked up quite a bit 10-14 mph but still couldn't resist driving off and stopping at 100 yards for one arrow . Not going to change anything dew to the wind but not to shabby for the first arrow at 100 yards. Missed her by 3 1/2" , next time
> 
> ...


 NICE!!!

How did you like the cable micro adjust?

I was tweeking on my Specialist last night trying to get the top can to nit slightly after the bottom. One full turn was way too much, 1/2 turn was not an option because I did'nt want to bend the serving in the other direction. I ended up going back and forth on the yokes to get it where I needed it and still able to maintain proper lean at brace. I could see where the micro adjust is beneficial.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Better add the BAD to the GOOD. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3701618


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have owned many Bowtechs and have yet to have a limb fail me. It's the internet, so who knows how it happened. Pressed wrong, dry fired etc. 

I will just keep pounding away down range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

George Charles said:


> Better add the BAD to the GOOD. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3701618


How about you start your own thread bud.

Or chime in on the one you shared.

No one asked about this. Every bow out has had a limb issue before, I'd venture to guess most of them are press or user error.

Now back to what we actually came to read about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Keith t said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> How did you like the cable micro adjust?
> 
> I was tweeking on my Specialist last night trying to get the top can to nit slightly after the bottom. One full turn was way too much, 1/2 turn was not an option because I did'nt want to bend the serving in the other direction. I ended up going back and forth on the yokes to get it where I needed it and still able to maintain proper lean at brace. I could see where the micro adjust is beneficial.


Keith,
That MSD would work great for that. Especially when you have the Yokes and your lateral nock travel perfect and you don't want to touch them anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Forgot to ask, what strings are those?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

smokecity said:


> Forgot to ask, what strings are those?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Compliments of GTOjoe Top Flight Archery, he posted above. Builds a solid set of strings 

Brownell Fury


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

So, when somebody gives a positive review to a bow it is all TRUTH but, when somebody states a negative review it is all LIES & their not allowed to post their opinion.


George Charles said:


> Better add the BAD to the GOOD. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3701618


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

George Charles said:


> So, when somebody gives a positive review to a bow it is all TRUTH but, when somebody states a negative review it is all LIES & their not allowed to post their opinion.


You really should start your own thread for this.. Yes limb issues well known, just google "bowtech limb problems" , we all know this already.. But let the man finish his review, I always learn something from this guys threads... no company puts out a perfect product that has a zero percent failure rate of anything..


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

it's called thread crapping.........against the rules GC


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

George Charles said:


> Better add the BAD to the GOOD. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3701618


Keep your bs in your own thread- I could start numerous baseless threads without pics-- saw a Creed xs let go the other day on the line - doesn't mean s**t.


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

George Charles said:


> So, when somebody gives a positive review to a bow it is all TRUTH but, when somebody states a negative review it is all LIES & their not allowed to post their opinion.


This thread has facts backed up with pictures- you just crapped in it- watch it go to 10 pages with baseless crap cause someone had there bow pressed incorrectly.


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi folks. Seen somebody asked about the 28cams. I have the btx28 and shot the btx31 in my draw length of 27.5". If you want smooth in 27"to 28" the 31 cam is it. If you want speed the 28 cam is it but be ready to give up the smoothness. It does have a pretty demanding draw. Thanks ontarget7 for the info and review.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

geekster said:


> Hi folks. Seen somebody asked about the 28cams. I have the btx28 and shot the btx31 in my draw length of 27.5". If you want smooth in 27"to 28" the 31 cam is it. If you want speed the 28 cam is it but be ready to give up the smoothness. It does have a pretty demanding draw. Thanks ontarget7 for the info and review.


Man I'm just not seeing this shooting my 28 at 27 inches 71lbs in the power setting its like butter. Stacks up in the first 3 inches and peaks halfway back then nothing until the wall. Draws much smoother and easier than my 15 turbo.


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Was admiring those strings and noticed they look like the have longer yoke legs. Are they longer and if so by how much?


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Bbd16 said:


> Man I'm just not seeing this shooting my 28 at 27 inches 71lbs in the power setting its like butter. Stacks up in the first 3 inches and peaks halfway back then nothing until the wall. Draws much smoother and easier than my 15 turbo.


The 28" and 27.5" draw lengths in 28 cam and 31 cam is pretty significant difference between the two in effort to draw. I have the 28 cam and I like it but it carries peak weight longer than the 31 cam in the 27.5 and 28 settings. The 28 cam in 27.5" draw length is about 12-13fps faster than the 31 cam in 27.5" draw length through my chrono. That extra speed equals a stiffer draw. My son has the btx31 and I setup it for him. Of coarse I tried it out in my draw length to compare to my btx28.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cnvf250 said:


> Was admiring those strings and noticed they look like the have longer yoke legs. Are they longer and if so by how much?


Yes, they are longer than the factory yokes. 
Customs are 7.25" and the factory 6.75"

Slammed with work today so tough to do much. I did get to tuning my other BTX 31 back to the Injexions and will compare the tune hopefully tomorrow from one to another. 

Pre lean, centershot and nock height were all identical from the other bow with the Hexx arrows and the 175 gr up front. I will verify final cam synch tomorrow but end results are....

20 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice, what is the advantage to the longer yoke legs?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Longer yoke legs can decrees the amount of pre lean at brace.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

swampcruiser said:


> Nice, what is the advantage to the longer yoke legs?


My other bow still has factory strings with the shorter yoke legs. The pre lean from one to another is identical with equal results between bareshafts and fletched. 

What it does do is give you a finer adjustment when twisting them / less movement in cam synch. The shorter they are the more change when you get some twisting behind them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the review Shane. I have some free time tomorrow, and I'm thinking of heading to my local Bowtech shop to try out the BT-X. I have no need for a new bow since my current Bowtechs are still new, but it is always fun to try out the new toys. Although it could get my pocket book in trouble.... Will have to see if it is enough to want to trade/sell one of my current bows.

If at all possible, I'd love to hear a comparison of the BT-X to the Obsession M6/M7 (if you ever do a review on them).


----------



## slayerrd (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the review Shane. Now I'm wanting one.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

While not a review, I've owned both the M7 and the BT-X. I prefer every aspect of the BT over the Obsession. The M7 was nice, the BT-X outstanding... "Exploding" limbs and all!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

It may be in here and I didn't see it but which is faster on 28.5in draw. The rpm 360 you have been shooting or the btx 31?


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the informative thread Shane. Looking forward to my leftie black Ops!


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Kaizoku said:


> I want to go try one of these. The hang up is the 31" ATA. I am 6'7" and have a 31" draw length. I really dig the looks of the bow and the other specs. Typically long draw archers get thrown to the wind on the flagship/speed bows. If Bowtech is going to release a 34-35" ATA version next year I'd jump all over it no questions asked.





swampcruiser said:


> I would almost guarantee there is a BT-XL on the way


It's possible. I wonder how much speed loss will occur. I will probably still try a BT-X though.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

geekster said:


> The 28" and 27.5" draw lengths in 28 cam and 31 cam is pretty significant difference between the two in effort to draw. I have the 28 cam and I like it but it carries peak weight longer than the 31 cam in the 27.5 and 28 settings. The 28 cam in 27.5" draw length is about 12-13fps faster than the 31 cam in 27.5" draw length through my chrono. That extra speed equals a stiffer draw. My son has the btx31 and I setup it for him. Of coarse I tried it out in my draw length to compare to my btx28.


13fps is quite a difference, were these bows on the same powershift setting? Same arrow etc? Thank you


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

geekster said:


> The 28" and 27.5" draw lengths in 28 cam and 31 cam is pretty significant difference between the two in effort to draw. I have the 28 cam and I like it but it carries peak weight longer than the 31 cam in the 27.5 and 28 settings. The 28 cam in 27.5" draw length is about 12-13fps faster than the 31 cam in 27.5" draw length through my chrono. That extra speed equals a stiffer draw. My son has the btx31 and I setup it for him. Of coarse I tried it out in my draw length to compare to my btx28.


These speed numbers and draw cycle differences mirror my experience between the 2 cams. If you are a 27-28 inch draw, there is a clear difference in the 2 cams to consider. If you favor a smoother draw, the 31 cam would suit you better. If speed is your thing, go for the 28 cam. 27.5 inch draw in the BT-X 28 is the fastest bow I have ever sent through the chrono. Make no mistake, the BT-X 31 at 27.5 inch draw is no slouch either.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



573mms said:


> It may be in here and I didn't see it but which is faster on 28.5in draw. The rpm 360 you have been shooting or the btx 31?


I'm only getting a 1-2 fps difference between the two bows in the 28.5" draw length slot. 

I really like the RPM but with these two BTX's of mine performing like they are it will be up for sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

zekezoe said:


> 13fps is quite a difference, were these bows on the same powershift setting? Same arrow etc? Thank you


Measured draw (that was 1/4 inch long), weight, and same power shift setting. Same chrono and same arrow. My numbers were 11-12 fps faster with the 28 cam.


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

Shane 
Does the draw get really stiff coming over the hump on the long draw settings like it did on the cpx and cpxl?


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

geekster said:


> The 28" and 27.5" draw lengths in 28 cam and 31 cam is pretty significant difference between the two in effort to draw. I have the 28 cam and I like it but it carries peak weight longer than the 31 cam in the 27.5 and 28 settings. The 28 cam in 27.5" draw length is about 12-13fps faster than the 31 cam in 27.5" draw length through my chrono. That extra speed equals a stiffer draw. My son has the btx31 and I setup it for him. Of coarse I tried it out in my draw length to compare to my btx28.


Yea I've been running mine at 26.5 and 27 Which is only half way through the cam so that's understandable. At 27 it's very consistent all the way through for me. I'll do some draw force curves tonight throughout the cam. I'd really like to test the 2 with the 31 in the performance setting and the 28 in the comfort setting. And compare draw force curve and speed at 27 and 28 inches. From the looks of it they would come out about the same speed


----------



## brianvelasquez3 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have the clxl and its amazing!


----------



## brianvelasquez3 (Mar 18, 2016)

I've got mindset up at 31 inches and the binary cams work amazing


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

va MTN MAN said:


> Shane
> Does the draw get really stiff coming over the hump on the long draw settings like it did on the cpx and cpxl?





tack09 said:


> Measured draw (that was 1/4 inch long), weight, and same power shift setting. Same chrono and same arrow. My numbers were 11-12 fps faster with the 28 cam.


Thank you sir, I really dig these threads that are all about helping others out.


----------



## cjam96 (Aug 6, 2012)

What is the preferred method of pressing a BTX? Will the regular fingers on the LCA press do the trick or are you using the Hoyt fingers?


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Tag:embara:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

va MTN MAN said:


> Shane
> Does the draw get really stiff coming over the hump on the long draw settings like it did on the cpx and cpxl?


I will give you that feedback when I get a minute to make those adjustments 




cjam96 said:


> What is the preferred method of pressing a BTX? Will the regular fingers on the LCA press do the trick or are you using the Hoyt fingers?


The regular fingers on the EZ Press work great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

FWIW, I grabbed a set of BTX side plates for my Destroyer and definitely improved my long-range accuracy over the plastic OEM grip. The BTX grip is _*exactly *_what folks have been asking for since production ceased on the Invasion!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

PAKraig said:


> FWIW, I grabbed a set of BTX side plates for my Destroyer and definitely improved my long-range accuracy over the plastic OEM grip. The BTX grip is _*exactly *_what folks have been asking for since production ceased on the Invasion!


Agrred, great grip.
I see it as a nicely refined Invasion.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

I would like to bring the delamination of the limbs up briefly and don't want to derail the thread and go into a whole debate in that direction. However, I feel obligated to share what I feel might be contributing to this. 
First off, I have tuned a whole lot of Bowtech's with zero issues with the limbs on the OD cams. Why you might ask ?? 

I don't use an X-Press and the biggest reason I sold it was lack of versatility with some bows when pressing. I never felt comfortable pressing the OD's with a XPress due the the overdrive hardware on the outside of the cams. This will make you press with the XPress more towards the middle of the limbs, which is not ideal at all, especially with the pivoting rockers that much closer to where your pressing. This hardware on the limb tips makes it difficult for the wheel on the XPress to really ever truly press at the limb tips. 
Now this is just my opinion but seems to be a pattern of some of the limb failures ones may have encountered. I am lead to believe this may in fact start the delamination process due to the pressure applied to more the center of the limbs. 

Now ATA allows a 6% failure rate on limbs across the board and I have seen a handful of limb failures over the years but I would be willing to bet a good portion of them are caused by improper presses or just flat out pressing the bows incorrectly. 

I'm sure you will have freak accidents but I wanted to share some info on my thoughts on a possible reason why some may have encountered this and others have never had an issue. 

Just some info to chew on so it is even less likely to happen to you. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> I would like to bring the delamination of the limbs up briefly and don't want to derail the thread and go into a whole debate in that direction. However, I feel obligated to share what I feel might be contributing to this.
> First off, I have tuned a whole lot of Bowtech's with zero issues with the limbs on the OD cams. Why you might ask ??
> 
> I don't use an X-Press and the biggest reason I sold it was lack of versatility with some bows when pressing. I never felt comfortable pressing the OD's with a XPress due the the overdrive hardware on the outside of the cams. This will make you press with the XPress more towards the middle of the limbs, which is not ideal at all, especially with the pivoting rockers that much closer to where your pressing. This hardware on the limb tips makes it difficult for the wheel on the XPress to really ever truly press at the limb tips.
> ...


Just setting my BTX up rt now and my bow time machine won't press this thing worth a darn and I don't want to over do it and risk it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

100% agree... With these loaded limbs it is truly imperative they be pressed on the ends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

Here is a great thread with pics about pressing the OD cams.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2797298


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Hope you don't mind Shane but I want to shed some light on the micro tune system. I've been playing with mine today. With both micro dials in the ZERO position I timed the bow to where the top was about 1/8 inch ahead of bottom. When you turn the TOP dial ahead it will ****** the TOP cam. I ended up on dial position 5 on the TOP cam to get both cams hitting identical. 
So with that being said what I've learned is turning THE micro dial on the cams will ****** that cam which is being turned. Pretty sweet of ask me. I did not check to see if it affect the draw length any. I did check mine and it's running 1/4 long 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

I went and shot the BT-X today. I shot it at 28.5" (I'm 29") and around 65lbs. I was told it was on the #1 Performance setting. I had just worked out, so I was a little worried about pulling the bow back. However, I didn't have any problems with it. Draw was smooth, wall was solid, and it was very quiet and dead in the hand (bow was fully loaded as it was one of the shop guy's bows). I was very impressed with the overall feel of the bow, and surprised with it being in the #1 setting. Granted, DL was 1/2" short, but the bow never felt like it wanted to take off on me even in the #1 setting. I think I might have to sell my RPM in preparation for a new BT-X.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

These were my bareshaft results after micro dial on top cam set at 5 and bottom at zero 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowchukker (Dec 4, 2012)

Every not in a while, AT has a really good thread on it. Tagged. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bighunterguy said:


> Hope you don't mind Shane but I want to shed some light on the micro tune system. I've been playing with mine today. With both micro dials in the ZERO position I timed the bow to where the top was about 1/8 inch ahead of bottom. When you turn the TOP dial ahead it will ****** the TOP cam. I ended up on dial position 5 on the TOP cam to get both cams hitting identical.
> So with that being said what I've learned is turning THE micro dial on the cams will ****** that cam which is being turned. Pretty sweet of ask me. I did not check to see if it affect the draw length any. I did check mine and it's running 1/4 long
> 
> 
> ...


You bet [emoji1360]

That coincides with what I posted with just over 1/4" of total adjustment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> You bet [emoji1360]
> 
> That coincides with what I posted with just over 1/4" of total adjustment
> 
> ...


Rt on. I guess I missed it. Thread has gotten long! Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

I went out at lunch and shot the BTX-31 after reading this thread!!! haha It does shoot very nice. The bow I shot was short on DL for me and on the #3 setting at 70#. THe draw was very smooth all the way, backwall was solid and after the shot was amazing, I felt nothing. The grip felt like my experience and being 1" shorter ATA I didnt really notice it. I would like to go back and trying the #2 and #1 settings also. So is anyone looking for a nice used experience??? :darkbeer:


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok...stupid question I put new strings on my prodigy last week and was going to play around with a BTX 31 tonight. I noticed that the yolk cable on the BTX and Boss etc at Pro shop went from top yolk and down through the OUTSIDE cable slide. The other cable obviously then went through the inside and then crossed below the cable slide. 

I unfortunately put the top yolked cable through the INSIDE cable slide and the bottom one through the OUTSIDE. Basically opposite what factory had it at.

I used a bow as reference I had purchased and sent to me from another pro shop. In any case, I put the top one on the inside and bottom on the outside. 

I'll redo it but dangit...it shoots PERFECT. Bareshafts and fletched etc. In spec too. 

Can you reverse it as I looked at it and the way bowtech has it they cross below the cable slide, the way I did it(on accident) they cross above.

Or would this damage the bow strings etc? Thanks.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

Just out of curiosity what price are you guys seeing? Scheels has them for 1099, seems too high.


----------



## JCarr (Jan 8, 2013)

bighunterguy said:


> Just setting my BTX up rt now and my bow time machine won't press this thing worth a darn and I don't want to over do it and risk it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I didn't have any problem pressing mine with bow time machine. 

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Price at my shop is $999. $50 less than last year's flagship, the Prodigy.


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

nwmn said:


> Just out of curiosity what price are you guys seeing? Scheels has them for 1099, seems too high.


I was at the Ohio Deer and Turkey Expo and there was a shop selling them for $899.99 in all configurations. I called my dealer and he said the best he could do was $999.99. I said, "don’t make buy from someone else". He then said he would match the price of the ones at the show. So many people are afraid to negotiate. Keep in mind this is the 4th bow I have bought off of him. I hope to have it in the next week or so. 70lb typhon coming soon...

I will then be following all the steps from this thread with arrows. I have a dozen HEXX 340s ready to be built.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

bighunterguy said:


> Just setting my BTX up rt now and my bow time machine won't press this thing worth a darn and I don't want to over do it and risk it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The same force would be applied using an EZ press. The gearing used is why you feel it is not easy to press.

I have personal experience watching a few bowtechs bite the dust. Not one of those were pressed with a Bow Time Machine, but rather an approved press by Bowtech, pressed on the pillow blocks.



Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



cnvf250 said:


> I was at the Ohio Deer and Turkey Expo and there was a shop selling them for $899.99 in all configurations. I called my dealer and he said the best he could do was $999.99. I said, "don’t make buy from someone else". He then said he would match the price of the ones at the show. So many people are afraid to negotiate. Keep in mind this is the 4th bow I have bought off of him. I hope to have it in the next week or so. 70lb typhon coming soon...
> 
> I will then be following all the steps from this thread with arrows. I have a dozen HEXX 340s ready to be built.


I am hearing time frames for shipping have been great at getting these out right now. 

Those Hexx arrows are a 330 spine.

Keep us posted when it comes in [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casey caldbeck (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow 899 is a bargain! Local dealer won't do less than 1050.


----------



## RodneyLtd (Dec 3, 2011)

Shane, When you installed the new strings did the draw length still run 1/4 long"


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone know the string and cable length on the 28" cam? Do both cams have the same lengths?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

RodneyLtd said:


> Shane, When you installed the new strings did the draw length still run 1/4 long"


To get peak weight say 1-2# over I would say 1/4" long is going to pretty normal. If you want to tweak it so peak weight is right at 70 or just under, it would put you closer to spot on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyLtd (Dec 3, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> To get peak weight say 1-2# over I would say 1/4" long is going to pretty normal. If you want to tweak it so peak weight is right at 70 or just under, it would put you closer to spot on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Bowtech BT-X getting its first go at some foam critter. Not to shabby only dropping 4 points. Getting very comfy with these in short order.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice shooting and pics!


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> I am hearing time frames for shipping have been great at getting these out right now.
> 
> Those Hexx arrows are a 330 spine.
> 
> ...


That is correct. They are 330s.


----------



## dmosser (Feb 21, 2016)

Great shooting!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys !!!

Will follow up here shortly with current settings on my other one, using the Easton Carbon Injexions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> The Bowtech BT-X getting its first go at some foam critter. Not to shabby only dropping 4 points. Getting very comfy with these in short order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That scenery is the most impressive part of the pics!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

General RE LEE said:


> That scenery is the most impressive part of the pics!


I agree, completely [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

K, specs are

28.5/71#
440 gr arrow









Pre lean on top and bottom is just a hair less with the different dynamic spine arrows. This pic you will see the small reference sharpie marks at 6".


















Bottom cam is hitting 1/32 ahead of the top

Nock height is nock level









Centershot is 13/16 off the riser

Results at 20 yards











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Are you liking this bow more than the defiant 30? What is the shooting differences between the two?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

zekezoe said:


> Are you liking this bow more than the defiant 30? What is the shooting differences between the two?


I would have to say, yes I am !

Couple things I like better

1) camo finish, ranks up with the tops in the business
2) grip, I find I can get away with a little more fudging here and there and still stay on track with bareshafts. Very repeatable for me
3) tune-ability has always been there with the OD's
4) the ability to shoot a much wider range of arrow spine with perfect bareshaft results. 
5) draw cycle is a touch stiffer than the #2 cam E slot in the Defiant 30 slot, but much faster and feel the BTX gets the edge. 
6) back end of draw cycle.... It's a perfect blend of holding weight while still having that locked in feel at full draw
7) fine tune-ability with the micro synch dial
8) ability to change draw cycle with the Power shift disc 

Honestly, I'm having a hard time finding something on the BTX that I would change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

ontarget7 said:


> I would have to say, yes I am !
> 
> Couple things I like better
> 
> ...


That is a pretty strong endorsement, never owned or shot a Bowtech. I am going to have to try one.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

rookcaca said:


> That is a pretty strong endorsement, never owned or shot a Bowtech. I am going to have to try one.


Got to give props when they are do. Definitely liking these bows a lot. Looking forward to the rest of the year back and forth between the two I got. 

Would some video clips help in any way with the tune and setup ? Or is the step by step procedures pretty self explanatory I have laid out in this thread ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I held a BT-X at scheels today. The bow felt fantastic as far as grip and balance. The grip felt amazing to me.The fit and finish was really good. My wallet didn't allow me to shoot it today. The price tag was $999 at scheels. I think that was about $50 less than the prodigy last year. Great looking bow!


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Got to give props when they are do. Definitely liking these bows a lot. Looking forward to the rest of the year back and forth between the two I got.
> 
> Would some video clips help in any way with the tune and setup ? Or is the step by step procedures pretty self explanatory I have laid out in this thread ?
> 
> ...


I love videos. Especially when you have to make an adjustment to cables and yokes. Sometimes I make a twist when I should remove a twist. I get so mad at myself. lol. So any videos you could give would be great.


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Great review again Shane. What would you say ballbark speeds would be with a #70-71 BTX 31 on the comfort setting @27" with 420 grain finished arrow? Thanks!


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Would some video clips help in any way with the tune and setup ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even though i'm on satellite internet with limited bandwidth, i would still make it a point to watch your video for sure. Having just went from a 9 year old bow that never fit me to getting two bowtechs, press, and drawboard i could stand to learn a thing or two.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Videos ?! Heck yes that would be awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> K, specs are
> 
> 28.5/71#
> 440 gr arrow
> ...


Was at Mike Carters yesterday aka crackers and we ran my 435 grain arrows through one at the same specs and got 304. Nice to see the speed and nice to see they are consistant


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Shane, i notice you have bottom cam hitting before top. I realize its by a very small amount but curious if its more acceptable on the overdrive binaries then the hybrids?
Thanks


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

huntertroy said:


> Shane, i notice you have bottom cam hitting before top. I realize its by a very small amount but curious if its more acceptable on the overdrive binaries then the hybrids?
> Thanks


Good question. 

With the Bowtech OD cams you have equal loads on the cables so it's not like the Hybrids. With the Hybrids you end up with a little float on the top cam if your pull through the wall is not exact every time, this can changes the vertical nock travel from shot to shot. The results are a larger vertical group spread. 
With the OD's, they lock in at full draw and that small amount does not lead to one cam floating over the other. The end result is just clean vertical nock travel and smaller vertical group spreads. 
Another way you could play around with both cams hitting identical and still keeping clean vertical nock travel is moving your d loop up and down to get it just right. 
For me personally, I don't really see the advantage and if you find moving the d loop lower gets you hitting both cams at the same time, you will probably find your rest smacking the shelf in certain applications. 
I actually prefer the one cam to hit slightly ahead, it gives a better feel on the backend. 
Many guys talk about the hard rollover on the backend as both cams have a sudden stop. This can be eased a little when you have one cam ever so slightly ahead on the OD's. Even that little bit makes a big difference. With that said the most important thing is maintaining clean vertical nock travel. 

Hope that helps explain it a little. 

See if I can work on a few video clips in the near future. [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Good question.
> 
> With the Bowtech OD cams you have equal loads on the cables so it's not like the Hybrids. With the Hybrids you end up with a little float on the top cam if your pull through the wall is not exact every time, this can changes the vertical nock travel from shot to shot. The results are a larger vertical group spread. [emoji1360]
> 
> ...


Installing limb stop doesn't stop that?  So regardless of how hard you pull into it its the same..

Oh and than perhaps you can do creep tuning with a hooter shooter? to make any other adjustments with groupings at a distance if your worried about that no? That is what creep tuning is for, so in case you don't pull into the wall the same everytime they still group together... no?


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Good question.
> 
> With the Bowtech OD cams you have equal loads on the cables so it's not like the Hybrids. With the Hybrids you end up with a little float on the top cam if your pull through the wall is not exact every time, this can changes the vertical nock travel from shot to shot. The results are a larger vertical group spread.
> With the OD's, they lock in at full draw and that small amount does not lead to one cam floating over the other. The end result is just clean vertical nock travel and smaller vertical group spreads.
> ...


Great explanation, thanks again for taking the time

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

LongIslandHunt said:


> Installing limb stop doesn't stop that?  So regardless of how hard you pull into it its the same..
> 
> Oh and than perhaps you can do creep tuning with a hooter shooter? to make any other adjustments with groupings at a distance if your worried about that no? That is what creep tuning is for, so in case you don't pull into the wall the same everytime they still group together... no?


Well, you seem like a sharp guy, so you should know that most Hybrids do not have limb stops. 

Everyone is different and personally I have never found a bow that is tuned to clean vertical nock travel perform better by taking that out of adjustment for a creep tune. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

huntertroy said:


> Great explanation, thanks again for taking the time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Not a problem [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Well, you seem like a sharp guy, so you should know that most Hybrids do not have limb stops.
> 
> Everyone is different and personally I have never found a bow that is tuned to clean vertical nock travel perform better by taking that out of adjustment for a creep tune.
> 
> ...


The defiant has an optional limb stop..so does PSE.. maybe they call the cams different systems but its all one in the same.. hybrid.. I know pulling to hard into the wall can cause an issue, which is exactly why I do use those limb stops when available. Pretty sure creep tuning is the best way to properly time a bow though, maybe I'm wrong, but everything I have heard and read points to that..


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

LongIslandHunt said:


> The defiant has an optional limb stop..so does PSE.. maybe they call the cams different systems but its all one in the same.. hybrid.. I know pulling to hard into the wall can cause an issue, which is exactly why I do use those limb stops when available. Pretty sure creep tuning is the best way to properly time a bow though, maybe I'm wrong, but everything I have heard and read points to that..


Really ??
I know they do, however this is not the norm over the years. This has been just recently. 
Regardless of that, it does have a different feel when the bottom cam hits first and when you use the top limb stop to make up for the top cam being behind. 

Did a long review of the Defiant explaining that process. 

Can't believe everything you read [emoji6]

Again, I have never found a bow to tune with better results after already getting it to the point you have clean vertical nock travel. What usually happens once you veer from clean vertical nock travel is groups open up more on a vertical plane. It is even more apparent when you shoot long range. The 20-30 yard shooters might not even notice the difference depending on their ability. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Really ??
> I know they do, however this is not the norm over the years. This has been just recently.
> Regardless of that, it does have a different feel when the bottom cam hits first and when you use the top limb stop to make up for the top cam being behind.
> 
> ...


I didn't have an issue hitting an orange sticker that is probably 4 inches round at 60 yards with the defiant.. Not sure how much further I should test, but seemed fine to me, not sure how much better it should shoot? Maybe just a preference..


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

LongIslandHunt said:


> I didn't have an issue hitting an orange sticker that is probably 4 inches round at 60 yards with the defiant.. Not sure how much further I should test, but seemed fine to me, not sure how much better it should shoot? Maybe just a preference..


That's great !!!
Congrats !
Now you can start a thread explaining all your setup process with your bows so guys can learn from your experience. 

Kind of like what I'm trying to do here with the Bowtech BT-X

Here was 60 yards with clean vertical nock travel and zero creep tuning















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

LongIslandHunt said:


> I didn't have an issue hitting an orange sticker that is probably 4 inches round at 60 yards with the defiant.. Not sure how much further I should test, but seemed fine to me, not sure how much better it should shoot? Maybe just a preference..


Why crap on this thread?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

LongIslandHunt said:


> I didn't have an issue hitting an orange sticker that is probably 4 inches round at 60 yards with the defiant.. Not sure how much further I should test, but seemed fine to me, not sure how much better it should shoot? Maybe just a preference..


Congrats.. Start a thread and tell all of AT about it.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrows away (Nov 4, 2012)

hello all,
I just bought a BTX 28- since there is not a lot of info on here I thought I might add to this thread.
I shot a BTX 31 at the local bow shop, I have a 27" draw and usually shoot at 65lbs. So they set the draw and poundage-if I recall correctly it was on the smooth setting. It pulled like amazingly easy and felt pretty darn fast. I also shot a Prime Rize- amazing dead in the hand bow. no losers in that group!
I asked the guy if he could get the 28 version as it would/should be faster for my short DL..... waited a week or so for it to come in.
The model that came in was a 60 lb version.
We set it up for 27" draw and maxed at 60 lbs. I also brought my release and 373 grain arrows for the Chrono.
I have been shooting my Hoyt Vulcan since 2007- it was time for a change though I am still keeping the Vulcan...at 65lbs and 27 DL it shoots 275fps... great bow.
So- we tested this BTX 28 at all 3 settings thru the chrono: smooth/classic and power... same arrow it shot this: 275-smooth/285-classic/ 290- power
The power setting - draw is manly-lol pulls and then stops quick w/ a definite stop. At 60 lbs it wasn't bad, at 70 it could be rough for some.
The Classic setting- draw is easier to pull and not as hard into the stop and felt more like my Vulcan so that is where I left it.
The smooth setting- it's butter, I felt it was too easy.... lol 
I put a Quad HDX on it and a Hitman 5 sight.. I look forward to getting this thing dialed in... nothing like a new bow! 
So nine years later I get to shoot a faster bow with less poundage... gotta love it!


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

zekezoe said:


> Why crap on this thread?


Because it has "bowtech" in the title.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

arrows away said:


> hello all,
> I just bought a BTX 28- since there is not a lot of info on here I thought I might add to this thread.
> I shot a BTX 31 at the local bow shop, I have a 27" draw and usually shoot at 65lbs. So they set the draw and poundage-if I recall correctly it was on the smooth setting. It pulled like amazingly easy and felt pretty darn fast. I also shot a Prime Rize- amazing dead in the hand bow. no losers in that group!
> I asked the guy if he could get the 28 version as it would/should be faster for my short DL..... waited a week or so for it to come in.
> ...


Congrats!! I'm jealous!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Longisland u seem like quite the d bag I'll just leave that here. Now on to other things I've heard a couple ppl saying power setting was rough on the 28. I haven't shot the 31 enough to compare them but at 26.5 and 27 72lbs I can pull my 28 back laying flat on my back with 2 fingers several times with ease and I'm no body builder LOL I can defiantly see where the beginning of the 31 would be a little smoother tho


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol :thumbs_up


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey have you been trying those "bigger" cable stops what you received with the btx? Any idea how much the holding weight will increase?


----------



## Lefty-Canuck (Feb 13, 2011)

The bigger cable stops are for if/when you set the bow to the max setting for the draw length, it helps to smooth out the hump.

LC


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Will keep you posted with examples of left and right impacts with bareshafts and how little is needed to clean them up. I will also go into different scenarios with vertical impacts and the options available to correct them. Hope it works as a good tool to look back on when you might be having these same issues. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Shane if u don't mind I want to take a sec and throw this in with your thread. It's a little different direction but deserves attention. I was really impressed with the CS I shot them a message from there contact me area on the website today to assure I had the updated 28 cams on my bow and within 15 minutes I had 2 missed calls and an email. Keep in mind I'm no dealer I'm a regular guy flingin arrows. To me this is huge when dealing with any of the big name companies now days and not something you see so often with us regular people.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bbd16 said:


> View attachment 4015810
> 
> 
> Shane if u don't mind I want to take a sec and throw this in with your thread. It's a little different direction but deserves attention. I was really impressed with the CS I shot them a message from there contact me area on the website today to assure I had the updated 28 cams on my bow and within 15 minutes I had 2 missed calls and an email. Keep in mind I'm no dealer I'm a regular guy flingin arrows. To me this is huge when dealing with any of the big name companies now days and not something you see so often with us regular people.


That is great to see, for sure !!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

JCarr said:


> I didn't have any problem pressing mine with bow time machine.
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


Well here's a pic of mine. It only presses the rt side. I've messed with the fingers and even tried to put a shim on the left side. Still doesn't press evenly. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Decided to keep mine. Shoots too good! But costing me money! Lol 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

Somethings out of square on that press. Finger mounting area looks bent to me, hard to tell exactly what's wrong from the pic, but somethings is definitely wrong!


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

bighunterguy said:


> Decided to keep mine. Shoots too good! But costing me money! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was curious why you were trying to sell yours? Wondered if there is something you didn't like about it? Noticed quite a few people that have good things to say about them, only to find that they are now selling them (not counting those that want to switch between the 28 and 31 cams). I'm considering purchasing one, and just wondered what the negatives might be from those that have/had them?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bighunterguy said:


> Decided to keep mine. Shoots too good! But costing me money! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!! 



Out West said:


> I was curious why you were trying to sell yours? Wondered if there is something you didn't like about it? Noticed quite a few people that have good things to say about them, only to find that they are now selling them (not counting those that want to switch between the 28 and 31 cams). I'm considering purchasing one, and just wondered what the negatives might be from those that have/had them?


Can't speak for anybody else but I have made up my mind, definitely hunting with these bows this year. I am finding it hard to figure out what I don't like. 

It's everything I have been wanting to see from Bowtech the last few years. Finally an Invasion on steroids with so many things going for it. It's faster than the Invasion, with a better draw cycle, the option of power shift, micro synch dial and holds on target so well with not much effort.
I really liked my Turbo last year but I definitely had to work harder while on target. 
This takes less effort and every bit as accurate for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Shane-sorry if I missed this info, but what speed difference did you notice from the performance (#1) setting to the Comfort (#3)?

My Prodigy's come in at 27.125" (perfect for me) with Vaportrail strings, so hopefully these run the same. What makes me nervous is I'm a 27" draw and at the bottom of the cycle on the 31. If it runs long then I'll be in trouble :0 

I guess I could just walk my draw board into the pro shop and check it LOL


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here you go

28.5/71
440 gr arrow
Loaded string

302 #1 setting
294 #2 setting
287 #3 setting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Unreal speed 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The #3 setting you are loosing about 1# of draw weight so realistically doing the math

Just figure you have a 340, 345 and 350+ bow all in the same package when you recalculate each setting according to peak weight 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> The #3 setting you are loosing about 1# of draw weight so realistically doing the math
> 
> Just figure you have a 340, 345 and 350+ bow all in the same package when you recalculate each setting according to peak weight
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 28.5/71
> 440 gr arrow
> ...


Shane,
This is with the 31" cams correct?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ppkaprince98 said:


> Shane,
> This is with the 31" cams correct?


31" cam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Shane! You said it runs about a 1/4" long at #72?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MR 28 said:


> Thanks Shane! You said it runs about a 1/4" long at #72?


Your welcome

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The BTX's just got a new partner for the year 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Good night! What target is that?


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

What target is that?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

Tell Kevin I sent you, he will take care of you. Not cheap but man I think this is a brilliant idea. Arrows pull actually easier than a Rhinehart when comparing new to new with every bit the stopping power

http://www.matrixtargets.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Out West said:


> I was curious why you were trying to sell yours? Wondered if there is something you didn't like about it? Noticed quite a few people that have good things to say about them, only to find that they are now selling them (not counting those that want to switch between the 28 and 31 cams). I'm considering purchasing one, and just wondered what the negatives might be from those that have/had them?


I have other bows and one being built rt now. Just wanted to try one. I have very large hands. I struggle a bit with the grip being repeatable but the more I shoot it the more I've become to like it. I like to grab a bow and not think. I like the back of the grip to be flat ie: Xpedition, Prime, Hoyt off riser. 
For "me" that's what I like. Others may not. Is it enough to be a deal breaker for me? No. Not after spending more time with it. The bow flat out shoots! Bowtech is head and shoulders ahead in the technology department. The ability to have 3 different draw force curves and the ability to fine tune with a dial instead of cables is truly an advancement that others do not have. I've owned every bowtech since the Admiral. I've always said after each one this is the best bowtech to date! Lol they always seem to deliver year after year. With that being said this ones getting some new threads and staying in the corral for awhile yet. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Total Insanity (Apr 20, 2012)

Shane....quick question....do you even bother with shooting through paper to get started or do you do your initial tune then base everything off of bare shaft to fletched at 20+ yards? My wife got here 28 cam BTX yesterday and I followed the tuning on this thread and it was perfect at 20 yards bareshaft/fletched. Thanks for taking the time to post all of this and the photos. The 6" measurement on pre-lean was great...thanks again!!


----------



## 3dbum (Jan 8, 2007)

How does this bow shoot at 50 yards with a 6 inch brace height?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Total Insanity said:


> Shane....quick question....do you even bother with shooting through paper to get started or do you do your initial tune then base everything off of bare shaft to fletched at 20+ yards? My wife got here 28 cam BTX yesterday and I followed the tuning on this thread and it was perfect at 20 yards bareshaft/fletched. Thanks for taking the time to post all of this and the photos. The 6" measurement on pre-lean was great...thanks again!!


I don't shoot paper at all anymore. I see enough bows come and go and have an idea where they need to be before I ever even shoot it to a validate the tuning results. 
Generally I start at 10 yards unless I am using carbon aluminum arrows, they tend to bend easy with a hard tail left or right from bareshafts. These arrows I start up close just to verify, I am within reason before moving back. After 10 yards is verified, I go right into fine tuning at 20 yards. Once this is accomplished, being very picky on entry, all tuning is done. Anything after this point is all sight or shooter related. 

Glad this helped get you on track right off the bat 
Great job !!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

3dbum said:


> How does this bow shoot at 50 yards with a 6 inch brace height?


This bow is more than capable
Here is 60 yards with very little time behind it











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Shane, did you have a chance to try the BTX at longer draw lengths like 30 to 30-1/2"? I was wondering what the draw cycle would be like at the longer draw lengths? Forgive me if I missed it in an earlier post. Thanks so much for taking the time to do this review.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Adamsdjr said:


> Shane, did you have a chance to try the BTX at longer draw lengths like 30 to 30-1/2"? I was wondering what the draw cycle would be like at the longer draw lengths? Forgive me if I missed it in an earlier post. Thanks so much for taking the time to do this review.


Sorry, I have not had a chance. 
Will make a point to this week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

New addition to keep the BT-X company 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

I wanna know more about that Matrix target! I've been looking at getting one of those!


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for all of the info Shane. Should be very helpful for when I finally decide to order mine. Now I just need to decide on the Mossy Oak Break-Up finish or the Kryptek Typhon.....


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Out West said:


> Thanks for all of the info Shane. Should be very helpful for when I finally decide to order mine. Now I just need to decide on the Mossy Oak Break-Up finish or the Kryptek Typhon.....


Your welcome !
They definitely stepped up their game and the finishes look top notch and durable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

Ontarget7: slightly off topic (have started new thread) but would like your feedback comparing Halon to BTX, perhaps look at my thread. your advice would be invaluable to me. thanks

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3721962


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

pbusanga said:


> Ontarget7: slightly off topic (have started new thread) but would like your feedback comparing Halon to BTX, perhaps look at my thread. your advice would be invaluable to me. thanks
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3721962


I thought that was coming so I just posted it on your thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> I thought that was coming so I just posted it on your thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up


----------



## ToesUp (Aug 30, 2009)

shane do you find the btx draws short?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ToesUp said:


> shane do you find the btx draws short?


It doesn't measure short but for whatever reason I always seem to shoot the Bowtech's 1/2" longer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Shane might be something already answered.

How do you get the stops hitting at different times? What are you adding twists to? Or taking away from?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

smokecity said:


> Shane might be something already answered.
> 
> How do you get the stops hitting at different times? What are you adding twists to? Or taking away from?
> 
> ...


Just depends on what reaction your getting when tuning. 

When it comes to the fine tuning I would opt to make adjustments in your yokes or use the micro synch dial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

PT1911 said:


> I wanna know more about that Matrix target! I've been looking at getting one of those!


Looks like very good consistency in material for penetration











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Spent some time with both the 28 and 31 today. Both at #70 and the #2 and #3 settings. Both shot great.

The 28 draw cycle is much more harsh IMO. Even when I reduced my DL to 26.5, to make sure wasn't too long ( was short then) was still difficult to not hit the back wall hard after a larger dump into the valley.

The 31 was WAY smoother and as easy to shoot as my prodigy. The dealer even shot both and agreed once we had them laying next to each other and shooting back and forth.

Both are great and fast. Great wall but the 31 draw cycle is much smoother, IMO, than the 28. I ordered a #70 31 in Realtree XTRA. Sweet bow and am shocked at how smooth the draw cycle is on the 31.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MR 28 said:


> Spent some time with both the 28 and 31 today. Both at #70 and the #2 and #3 settings. Both shot great.
> 
> The 28 draw cycle is much more harsh IMO. Even when I reduced my DL to 26.5, to make sure wasn't too long ( was short then) was still difficult to not hit the back wall hard after a larger dump into the valley.
> 
> ...


Congrats !!
It's definitely a sweet bow for sure 
Love the draw cycle on that 31, and the speeds to boot. 

Keep us posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Congrats !!
> It's definitely a sweet bow for sure
> Love the draw cycle on that 31, and the speeds to boot.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Can't wait Has anyone seen the Realtree XTRA pattern compared to the mossy oak?


----------



## Skookumbowhuntr (Jun 22, 2010)

Just curious, when you set the cam lean how do the axle lengths compare side to side? When I set up an overdrive binary cam bow, I try to get the arrow side ATA 1/16" shorter than the other side at brace. Are your bows in this area, more or less?
First time I've seen your posts and as a Bowtech dealer, I find this very interesting and informative.
Thanks, 
Dennis


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



Skookumbowhuntr said:


> Just curious, when you set the cam lean how do the axle lengths compare side to side? When I set up an overdrive binary cam bow, I try to get the arrow side ATA 1/16" shorter than the other side at brace. Are your bows in this area, more or less?
> First time I've seen your posts and as a Bowtech dealer, I find this very interesting and informative.
> Thanks,
> Dennis


Hi Dennis

With a centershot of 13/16 I find it more closer to 1/8" difference from side to side. Now if your centershot varies from that it can come into play as well. The reason I choose 13/16 is due to this running very parallel with your stabilizer and riser just above the shelf. It's pretty much true to everything on the bow. 
I want to stress this is just a very good starting point and also add, you probably won't find yourself to far from these tuning specs to get bareshafts on the money with fletched. 
I have had 6 people in the last week, since the thread started, that contacted me saying the settings worked really well and they had bareshafts flying perfect in no time at all. 

Hope that helps !
If you have any questions feel free to ask 

Shane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Looks like very good consistency in material for penetration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who makes that target?


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

General RE LEE said:


> Who makes that target?





ontarget7 said:


> Tell Kevin I sent you, he will take care of you. Not cheap but man I think this is a brilliant idea. Arrows pull actually easier than a Rhinehart when comparing new to new with every bit the stopping power
> 
> http://www.matrixtargets.com/
> 
> ...


He mentioned it earlier


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Great info, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

So was it confirmed that Bowtech rates the BT-X 350fps at 30"DL? I know when it was first released, there was a lot of confusion whether it was 350 at max 31" DL or 30" DL.


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Out West said:


> So was it confirmed that Bowtech rates the BT-X 350fps at 30"DL? I know when it was first released, there was a lot of confusion whether it was 350 at max 31" DL or 30" DL.


Yes, 350 at 30". The 31 was a bad way to market the 31 DL in the larger cam. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Out West said:


> So was it confirmed that Bowtech rates the BT-X 350fps at 30"DL? I know when it was first released, there was a lot of confusion whether it was 350 at max 31" DL or 30" DL.


At 28.5" draw I am coming in at a 351-353 pretty consistently. 

Actually really good efficiency from what I have seen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Man that target is sweet. But your right. That price is steep. Lol


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Shane what do you think the IBO is on the #3 setting?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



upserman said:


> Shane what do you think the IBO is on the #3 setting?


#3 setting is coming in at 340 IBO
#2 345 IBO
#1 350 + IBO 

Great feature to suite your needs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Little 20 yard therapy session after work with the BTX 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

For the guys that have one, can you give me some reports on how the flex guard is set up ? 

Post some pics of how the security torques is set for depth in relation to the riser.

Like this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

You may posted already but where do your cables set in relation to the timing dots on the cams at rest? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bighunterguy said:


> You may posted already but where do your cables set in relation to the timing dots on the cams at rest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This may very a little per draw length and what your draw weight is peaked out at or if turning limbs back out

Top cam









Bottom cam










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan3220 (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe you covered this but how is the string angle on this bow for a 30" draw? Better or worse than my nitrum turbo?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I might adjust centershot and add a little more pre lean. Will explain why and what to look for in case you experience the same thing. Will experiment with it a little more this weekend and give you the results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jonathan3220 said:


> Maybe you covered this but how is the string angle on this bow for a 30" draw? Better or worse than my nitrum turbo?


I would say string angle is comparable to the Nitrum Turbo, maybe a touch better due to the size of the cams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

Long draw guys, the larger cable stop pegs help quite a bit, easing that rollover that has been common in the longer draw lengths. 
For the guys that might be in this boat, I would advise to test them out at your local dealer but have them add the larger cables stops. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> Long draw guys, the larger cable stop pegs help quite a bit, easing that rollover that has been common in the longer draw lengths.
> For the guys that might be in this boat, I would advise to test them out at your local dealer but have them add the larger cables stops.
> 
> 
> ...


Long draw guys being anyone with a draw length over??


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Can you by chance go over the micro-sync dial? Do you simply loosen the bolt and then turn the dial one click on both ends or is it only on one end? Let's say the top cam is 1/8" fast (hitting before the bottom)as an example.Thanks!


----------



## neilb1124 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey Shane,
Would those larger cable stop pegs work on a Boss? I took my grip off so I can shoot mine at 31 1/4" in the 1/1 spot instead of the 1/0 mod/stop spot, and moved to the classic setting on the powershift. It helped, but I still get a dump. My Bomars don't fit the new cams either.

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> For the guys that have one, can you give me some reports on how the flex guard is set up ?
> 
> Post some pics of how the security torques is set for depth in relation to the riser.
> 
> ...


Here's mine.

I'm also including 3 pics with different fletching set-ups to show the cable clearance at the factory flex-guard setting.
Centershot is set at 13/16".
They are Blazer, NAP 2" Quikspin Speedhunter and 4 fletch Rayzr feathers.
The different angles in the pics are a little misleading.
The 3 fletch Blazer and Quikspin are visually close but clear just fine when shot.
I also tried 3 fletch on 3" Trueflight feathers (.5" height) and they cleared easily too.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> I might adjust centershot and add a little more pre lean. Will explain why and what to look for in case you experience the same thing. Will experiment with it a little more this weekend and give you the results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious to find out what problem you encountered.


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was told by a BT to sink the flex all the way & then back off 3/4 off a turn.good thread ,reminds me of one five years ago baldy wrote about the d350! Only difference is a few bells & whistles ! You guys are late to the party lol!


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

Joe2698 said:


> I was told by a BT to sink the flex all the way & then back off 3/4 off a turn.good thread ,reminds me of one five years ago baldy wrote about the d350! Only difference is a few bells & whistles ! You guys are late to the party lol!


 it should come set right from the factory (should) had to mess with mine after powder coating . Don't spill paint stripper on the flex it will melt , found out the dumb way lol!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Joe2698 said:


> I was told by a BT to sink the flex all the way & then back off 3/4 off a turn.good thread ,reminds me of one five years ago baldy wrote about the d350! Only difference is a few bells & whistles ! You guys are late to the party lol!


This is completely different than the majority of the flex guards that I have seen. 

This is reason I wanted to bring this up. Now if your flex guard is buried and only backed out 3/4 of a turn you are more than likely going to have a bareshaft impact right and tail left reaction. 
To correct this you would have to go way more to the inside for centershot and add more pre lean. You will have to be aware of this because to far inside for centershot will be putting things very close for fletching contact. 
If you go with more pre lean, you might find it needing quite a bit more to compensate for how far the flex guard is set in to the riser with the security torques bolt. 

I played with this a little on one of mine and left it at 13/16 for centershot and added pre lean and wasn't happy with the amount it took to correct the tail left impact right with bareshaft. 

Needless to say, I ended back right where I was to begin with and the flex guard just recessed in a little from the riser. Also adjusted my pre lean back to my original position as stated in the thread from the beginning. 

Now, I wanted to experiment with this due to the premature wear you might get on the lower cable as it tracks in the cam. This is a common place to wear on the OD cams and wanted to do a little experimenting to see if you could see less wear in that area. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Joe2698 said:


> it should come set right from the factory (should) had to mess with mine after powder coating . Don't spill paint stripper on the flex it will melt , found out the dumb way lol!


For instance, these are two bows, both set by the factory




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> For instance, these are two bows, both set by the factory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pretty sure there is a spacer that goes under the flex , did they forget it? I've had 5 BT in the last few years & the flex guards were all sunk the same depth? Those 2 are way different beats me . Never had to mess it for tunning , the yokes worked for me & my needs. My CS is 7/8 I believe .


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Joe2698 said:


> Pretty sure there is a spacer that goes under the flex , did they forget it? I've had 5 BT in the last few years & the flex guards were all sunk the same depth? Those 2 are way different beats me . Never had to mess it for tunning , the yokes worked for me & my needs. My CS is 7/8 I believe .


There has never been a spacer where the allen torques head is. Have owned quite a few and tuned many more with zero spacers. 
The majority of all the flex guards on the BTX that I have seen are just past flush like mine and the other one that was posted. 
I have only seen one that is buried deep like your referring to on the BTX's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

You do this way more then me lol ! Thats why I'm reading your thread . All my BT bows tune the same pretty much , like you said very repeatable ... Wish more folks on AT were more opened mined to different bows , good read ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Joe2698 said:


> You do this way more then me lol ! Thats why I'm reading your thread . All my BT bows tune the same pretty much , like you said very repeatable ... Wish more folks on AT were more opened mined to different bows , good read ...


Definitely, very repeatable over the years [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> There has never been a spacer where the allen torques head is. Have owned quite a few and tuned many more with zero spacers.
> The majority of all the flex guards on the BTX that I have seen are just past flush like mine and the other one that was posted.
> I have only seen one that is buried deep like your referring to on the BTX's
> 
> ...


 Just remembered its been a minute , there is a raised lip on the under side of the flex about a 1/8 in tall . That melted off when I spilled stripper on it & I though about rigging it with a washer but ordered a new one & that's when they told me flush & back out a 3/4 turn for my experience . Haven't owened the last two models yet , but shot them they are nice !


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

So let me see if I have this right. The deeper in the flex guard is set, the more prelean you have to add?


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> At 28.5" draw I am coming in at a 351-353 pretty consistently.
> 
> Actually really good efficiency from what I have seen
> 
> ...


Wow - that is impressive. I wish I had not starting reading this thread - should have known better. Bowtech has a winner here.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wood said:


> So let me see if I have this right. The deeper in the flex guard is set, the more prelean you have to add?


In general, yes. 

Say if you took a bow and tuned it to perfect bareshafts with the flex guard out. Then took that same bow and only adjusted the flex guard by tightening it down till say 3/4 turn from buried. Your bareshafts will have a right impact and tail left compared to fletched 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's been over a year , they might have said flush & back out 1-3/4 turns ? I just know for sure it ain't supposed to be flush , that's why I called them , flush was not gonna work !


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> There has never been a spacer where the allen torques head is. Have owned quite a few and tuned many more with zero spacers.
> The majority of all the flex guards on the BTX that I have seen are just past flush like mine and the other one that was posted.
> I have only seen one that is buried deep like your referring to on the BTX's
> 
> ...


On my destroyer, there is a spacer under the flx guard. On my boss, and on my the btx I am working on, there is not one.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

DJO said:


> Wow - that is impressive. I wish I had not starting reading this thread - should have known better. Bowtech has a winner here.


It's definitely a winner in my book. Took it out for a few to get a sight tape dialed in for the new HHA sight . 20, 30,40,50 then 60 my last two arrows before I match it up for a tape and couldn't be happier.
You need to be picky for good long range sight tapes and I think the 2 arrows at 60 were on the mark. The BTX just holds so well on target. Even with those speeds it locks in so well at full draw. 

Waiting out the wind and still on target at 60 yards, I'm loving it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



NoDeerInIowa said:


> On my destroyer, there is a spacer under the flx guard. On my boss, and on my the btx I am working on, there is not one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


Good to know 

I didn't recall one being on the Destroyer but obviously, I'm wrong. 

Thanks for the catch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I got my BT-X 28 about a week ago. Sold my Prodigy which I kind of regret doing because it shot and held so well. Just getting used to the 28 and starting to like it more and more. I have bullet holes after paper tuning but after twisting the yokes i have a clicking noise that occurs right before full draw. Can't tell if it is coming from the flex guard or possibly the limb pockets. Now that it is shooting well I don't really want to tear it down to grease the limb pockets. Anyone ever experience this?

Great thread. Thanks for the review and pointers. 

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

JCarr said:


> I got my BT-X 28 about a week ago. Sold my Prodigy which I kind of regret doing because it shot and held so well. Just getting used to the 28 and starting to like it more and more. I have bullet holes after paper tuning but after twisting the yokes i have a clicking noise that occurs right before full draw. Can't tell if it is coming from the flex guard or possibly the limb pockets. Now that it is shooting well I don't really want to tear it down to grease the limb pockets. Anyone ever experience this?
> 
> Great thread. Thanks for the review and pointers.
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


That clicking noise you are hearing is the cable just as it starts to seat into your cam track. This will generally go away after break of the strings. 

If it doesn't t go away you will need to induce a little more pre lean until it does, then adjust your centershot accordingly to your running results.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> It's definitely a winner in my book. Took it out for a few to get a sight tape dialed in for the new HHA sight . 20, 30,40,50 then 60 my last two arrows before I match it up for a tape and couldn't be happier.
> You need to be picky for good long range sight tapes and I think the 2 arrows at 60 were on the mark. The BTX just holds so well on target. Even with those speeds it locks in so well at full draw.
> 
> Waiting out the wind and still on target at 60 yards, I'm loving it.
> ...


Kind of off topic but...I was looking at the Matrix target the other day. How are you liking it? Does it really have the stopping power of the rinoblock? Is it really that easy to shift the hexes around? 
Sorry to bombard you with questions. I'm just really interested in getting one, but don't want to spend that kind of money without some insight from someone that has tested it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> It's definitely a winner in my book. Took it out for a few to get a sight tape dialed in for the new HHA sight . 20, 30,40,50 then 60 my last two arrows before I match it up for a tape and couldn't be happier.
> You need to be picky for good long range sight tapes and I think the 2 arrows at 60 were on the mark. The BTX just holds so well on target. Even with those speeds it locks in so well at full draw.
> 
> Waiting out the wind and still on target at 60 yards, I'm loving it.
> ...


piling them in there! Impressive bro


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> This is completely different than the majority of the flex guards that I have seen.
> 
> This is reason I wanted to bring this up. Now if your flex guard is buried and only backed out 3/4 of a turn you are more than likely going to have a bareshaft impact right and tail left reaction.
> To correct this you would have to go way more to the inside for centershot and add more pre lean. You will have to be aware of this because to far inside for centershot will be putting things very close for fletching contact.
> ...


Shane, how much premature wear are you seeing on the cable? Is it much to be concerned over? Any pictures?


----------



## chukncarbon (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for your efforts Shane I really appreciate all of your reviews.

You mention the repeatability of the grip on this bow. If you have the time, could you maybe share a little bit on how you grip the bow? I dont believe any manufacturer has a grip similar to this. Obviously, the bow has to be tuned great to shoot groups like you do, but he archer has to do his job as well and I believe that starts with the grip. Thanks again for your time and efforts on this thread


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Out West said:


> Shane, how much premature wear are you seeing on the cable? Is it much to be concerned over? Any pictures?












It's not really a concern and a common area for wear. I was just experimenting with the options to see if I can create less wear in that area and keep the same end results from a tuning standpoint point. 

Here is the bottom cable as it tracks into the cam









Here is the top cable as it tracks into the cam 









When I get OD's in for tuning this is a very common area that wears on some models. Does it wear to the point it is a concern? No..
Have never seen any issues do to it. 

What I would probably recommend is going with black serving and I will be doing this with my next set for my other BTX. I find black serving holds up better and takes the shape better in those bows that might be prone to be a little harder on the cable serving. 

Your string builder will like it as well. Clear doesn't hold up as well in these circumstances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

chukncarbon said:


> Thank you for your efforts Shane I really appreciate all of your reviews.
> 
> You mention the repeatability of the grip on this bow. If you have the time, could you maybe share a little bit on how you grip the bow? I dont believe any manufacturer has a grip similar to this. Obviously, the bow has to be tuned great to shoot groups like you do, but he archer has to do his job as well and I believe that starts with the grip. Thanks again for your time and efforts on this thread


You are welcome

I will make an effort to do a short video clip on that for you




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godfather3696 (Feb 11, 2013)

Shane,
How are you liking the hexx arrows over your usual injections? Have you tried the high foc hex yet?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Godfather3696 said:


> Shane,
> How are you liking the hexx arrows over your usual injections? Have you tried the high foc hex yet?


Shooting the 18%+ FOC now and they are performing well. 

Not sure I would give up the 13% FOC Injexions thou. They have performed just as good for me down range and are just a tougher thicker walled shaft. 

Will be testing both setups throughout the year. Setting up sight tapes now for both bows since switching to the HHA Optimizer Lite King Pin TE's for both bows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

Just want to point out something with rest setup. When QAD came out with the Bowtech version of the HDX they didn't make the slot where it bolts to the riser long enough. This didn't let you have the ability to slide the rest back far enough and it would force you to install it, sorta in an angle and run the arrow even higher in the berger hole so it would be smacking the shelf. 



















Now for some you might say know biggie but here's what you probably will run into when bareshaft tuning. 
Due to the arrow even being higher in the berger hole you will more than likely cause your bottom cam to want to hit well before your top to get clean vertical nock travel. It comes a point with the OD cams, that to much is no bueno, like this

Bottom hitting









Top cam not hitting









Now even with that said, the versatility of the OD cams is really amazing. You can still have clean vertical nock travel with bareshaft and fletched, perfectly parallel with one another even with cams like that. 










Any thing more than 1/16 of an inch you can feel on the backend. I would say if you can keep it within 1/16" from one cam hitting from another at full draw you will have the best feel at the backend of the draw cycle and at full draw. 

Anyways, just a heads up when choosing your rest selection and berger hole placement of the arrow in relation to nock height. 
Stay away from the older Bowtech version QAD where the slot was not long enough to gain proper adjustment. 

Here is a pic of the right version, it's the one on the bow. The old version you can pic out by the sticker that covers up the mounting bracket and its smaller than the new version. 










Just had an older version rest laying around and thought it might be helpful in explaining set up and how it could effect your cam synch to get clean vertical nock travel. Closer to center of Berger hole is more ideal but can be worked around if you don't have a choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Shane thanks for all the valuable information. New to these bows and using a press to tune and really helps. Was running in to the bottom cam needing to be advanced while bareshaft tuning as well. The dloop was high in the berger hole and needed to come down in order to get the cams closer.
Also,,,,, had problems getting an RPM to tune with a tt smackdown pro and did some searching and found a thread from 2014 where you had problems as well. Same as you having a nock high bareshaft that i can't get rid of. Don't want to bring the cams any more out of sync at this point. Some time has passed since you posted that thread and wondering if that situation is the same with the smackdown pro for you.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

If you come down more centered in the Berger hole that should take care of your cams and they should be within reason to get a good tune and keep bareshafts clean for vertical nock travel. 

The Smackdown can be very finicky for vertical nock travel and bareshaft flight. 

Are you going to the limb or cable driven ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> If you come down more centered in the Berger hole that should take care of your cams and they should be within reason to get a good tune and keep bareshafts clean for vertical nock travel.
> 
> The Smackdown can be very finicky for vertical nock travel and bareshaft flight.
> 
> ...


The RPM came with the smackdown attached to the limb. My Experience tuned out by moving the arrow center to the berger with a ripcord. The RPM has not and has the smackdown. I have another ripcord and going to try that in a day or two and see if that changes things.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cbay said:


> The RPM came with the smackdown attached to the limb. My Experience tuned out by moving the arrow center to the berger with a ripcord. The RPM has not and has the smackdown. I have another ripcord and going to try that in a day or two and see if that changes things.


It's definitely not my preferred choice when bareshaft tuning. I don't have a limb driven one on hand. 
I can run this one cable driven on the BTX when I get a minute 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Don't go to any trouble over it unless you just want to. Your thoughts on it and hearing they are still not your preferred choice i appreciate. When on the drawboard seeing how it stays up so long gave me enough concern to search the topic and found your old thread and others, so now i'll do some testing.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

For all the questions in regards to the Micro synch dial, this might answer a few of them. 

You might ask, how do I know what dial to adjust ? 

Let's say you have a tail high tear which would also mean bareshafts low point of impact with fletched. 
The pic is only to show tail high not impact point since I wasn't aiming at the same spot.










When you don't have a press present or even access to one at all, you follow the tail. For instance, tail high adjust the top micro synch dial and in this case from the picture above, it went from the factory setting at 0 to 4. 
These were the results using no press whatsoever










This is not even halfway through the adjustability of the micro synch dial so for those with no press this is a very slick method to get you on the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> For all the questions in regards to the Micro synch dial, this might answer a few of them.
> 
> You might ask, how do I know what dial to adjust ?
> 
> ...


Wow! That's pretty slick. So essentially each click on the cam's dial advances it that much more. In this case the top would be too fast and turning the dial slows it down?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MR 28 said:


> Wow! That's pretty slick. So essentially each click on the cam's dial advances it that much more. In this case the top would be too fast and turning the dial slows it down?


Here's a visual with top cam and draw stop peg. You can see it's just under a 1/16" away from touching when the bottom is touching. 










Now, here is the draw stop peg turned back to the factory 0 setting and you can see the difference, it is more like 1/8" away from the cable












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out how that micro dial works lol that's why I asked to see where your cables were at in regards to timing marks. Mine is shooting laser bareshafts and I used the micro dials and not the cables to fine tune. My cables aren't dead nuts on the timing marks like yours. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

So when it is at zero the cam is further away from the cable. At the 4th slot it's 1/16. But wouldn't the top cam be ahead of the bottom with a nock high bareshaft?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MR 28 said:


> So when it is at zero the cam is further away from the cable. At the 4th slot it's 1/16. But wouldn't the top cam be ahead of the bottom with a nock high bareshaft?


Generally yes, however I think it is compensating for the reaction it's getting with the TT Smackdown I just threw on as well. Sorta, through me for a loop but think it might be rest related. 

Will have to test again and throw the HDX back on to see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a cool little slow motion clip to see how true a bareshaft is the moment of release and on its way to the target when everything is in tune. 

Literally like a laser


https://vimeo.com/160490032


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MR 28 said:


> So when it is at zero the cam is further away from the cable. At the 4th slot it's 1/16. But wouldn't the top cam be ahead of the bottom with a nock high bareshaft?


You would think but now looking back on it my other BT-X to clean a tail high reaction wanted the bottom cam hitting slightly ahead as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> You would think but now looking back on it my other BT-X to clean a tail high reaction wanted the bottom cam hitting slightly ahead as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes sense as if you have a tail high bareshaft, then making the bottom cam work harder or faster is often what fixes it right? Even if it goes past equal and requires it to hit just a bit ahead of the top.

So with each turn of the micro-sync dial, the corresponding cable (ie top dial/top cable), is the equivalent of twisting that cable or the opposite yolks. Thus slowing them down. 

So if factory 0 has the top stop hitting equal to the bottom. Setting 4 on top dial would have it way behind the bottom.

Are those pics you posted of the top or bottom cam?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MR 28 said:


> That makes sense as if you have a tail high bareshaft, then making the bottom cam work harder or faster is often what fixes it right? Even if it goes past equal and requires it to hit just a bit ahead of the top.
> 
> So with each turn of the micro-sync dial, the corresponding cable (ie top dial/top cable), is the equivalent of twisting that cable or the opposite yolks. Thus slowing them down.
> 
> ...


For instance, as you move to setting 5 on the top cam dial you will then transition into a tail low reaction. 

As you move the dial to position 5 and beyond you now have top cam hitting first and getting a tail low reaction, bareshaft high impact.

The part that might be confusing to explain or understand is the cam synch dial is only changing the rotation towards the end of the draw cycle. You are not changing the starting part of that particular cam, the cams timing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Don't you normally get tail high when top is hitting first?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MR 28 said:


> Don't you normally get tail high when top is hitting first?


If you are already nock level, yes. 

That's where the confusion is.
The micro synch dial is only changing the backend synch not the starting position of said cam, like twisting or untwist yokes and cables. 
Whether I use the dial or not with either of the two bows I have. I have not been able to duplicate my bareshaft results with top and bottom hitting dead nuts the same on a drawboard. Now you do have a very slight change when it's actually in your hand so it could very well be hitting at the same time. Only speaking for what you can physically see with any accuracy in a drawboard. 
With that said, on both bows it prefers the bottom just a hair ahead of the top at full draw to get perfectly clean bareshaft results at 20 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Shane. Still a bit confused how twisting the cable manually (old way) vs with the new dial, looks different on a draw board after they are manipulated.

Let's say they both hit dead even. If I manually twisted the cable on the top, the top cam then hits behind the bottom.

Now let's say we are on another bow and again, both hit dead even. If you had no press and turned the dial on top to #5. Would this also make the top cam slow and end up being behind the bottom?

Once I wrap my head around that I can get it.

The dial only affects synch not timing? Or is that even possible without one affecting the other in some way?


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

Good read Shane. 
Keep up the great work!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tony Trietch said:


> Good read Shane.
> Keep up the great work!


Thanks bro !
Any questions, just give me a shout [emoji1360]


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MR 28 said:


> Thanks Shane. Still a bit confused how twisting the cable manually (old way) vs with the new dial, looks different on a draw board after they are manipulated.
> 
> Let's say they both hit dead even. If I manually twisted the cable on the top, the top cam then hits behind the bottom.
> 
> ...


Ok, just got settled back in and wanted to go through my steps again with the dial. Another area I was trying to manipulate is the pressure and how it is applied to more the human hand vs the dowel on a drawboard. 

1st BTX when measured on the draw board in the haunch of the grip just below the shelf, like your typical position in the drawboard, is measuring top cam -1/16 from touching behind bottom cam. Now if I simulate more pressure at the point it would be more natural for a human hand, so a little below the point that your would measure draw length from. I am getting cams hitting dead nuts the same for all practical purposes. In this setting for this bow, both micro synch dials are in the factory 0 setting. 
Tune is absolutely perfect with fletched and bareshaft same entry angles and impact point. This would be the bow in the lighted nock video. 

2nd BTX sitting in the 0 factory setting for micro synch dial and purposely leaving the top cam about 3/16 hitting behind when measured at full draw, in the drawboard sitting normal in the throat of the grip, up against the dowel. The results here are the tail high as I previously posted pics of yesterday. Now with that same bow, sliding down the pressure to more imitate ones natural grip, I'm getting a measurement more like just under 1/8 " hitting behind the bottom. 

Then, taking the dial and positioning it in the #4 position cleans up the tail high with perfect bareshaft flight as previously posted yesterday. With pressure applied to the grip more imitating ones natural grip for applied pressure, I am back to hitting at the same time for all practical purposes. 

So, with that said. I would have to say technically speaking, best results are coming when cams hit at the same time with an archers more natural grip. When measured on a drawboard, it will show top cam hitting 1/16 to -1/16 behind the bottom cam. 

Being a little technical hear but I strive for the best results possible and try and relay these tuning results in the most accurate way I can. 

Hope this helps !!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I am appreciating the micro dial way more than I even thought I would. 

Getting ready for a bear hunt and going through arrows and spinning Broadheads, add my quiver so I can recheck bareshafts. Then I get a tail left and go to correct it with just a 1/2 twist in the top left yoke to bring a right impact at 20 yards compared to fletched. Everything looks good for tail left and right and we are perfect on entry that way. Now I have a tail low as well with a very slight high impact. 
Figuring the half twist in each side would be to much, so figured I would make the adjustment out of the bottom micro synch dial. Put that in the #3 position and absolutely perfect bareshaft and fletched entry, right on top of each other. 

Man, what a great idea from the engineering department. 

Got to give props where props are do. Awesome job [emoji1363][emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> I am appreciating the micro dial way more than I even thought I would.
> 
> Getting ready for a bear hunt and going through arrows and spinning Broadheads, add my quiver so I can recheck bareshafts. Then I get a tail left and go to correct it with just a 1/2 twist in the top left yoke to bring a right impact at 20 yards compared to fletched. Everything looks good for tail left and right and we are perfect on entry that way. Now I have a tail low as well with a very slight high impact.
> Figuring the half twist in each side would be to much, so figured I would make the adjustment out of the bottom micro synch dial. Put that in the #3 position and absolutely perfect bareshaft and fletched entry, right on top of each other.
> ...


Very cool! So the movement to #3 slowed down the bottom cam a bit?


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Ok, just got settled back in and wanted to go through my steps again with the dial. Another area I was trying to manipulate is the pressure and how it is applied to more the human hand vs the dowel on a drawboard.
> 
> 1st BTX when measured on the draw board in the haunch of the grip just below the shelf, like your typical position in the drawboard, is measuring top cam -1/16 from touching behind bottom cam. Now if I simulate more pressure at the point it would be more natural for a human hand, so a little below the point that your would measure draw length from. I am getting cams hitting dead nuts the same for all practical purposes. In this setting for this bow, both micro synch dials are in the factory 0 setting.
> Tune is absolutely perfect with fletched and bareshaft same entry angles and impact point. This would be the bow in the lighted nock video.
> ...


Very helpful Shane. Thanks!


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

Shane, great thread.i have a BT-X 28 and have been loving it. thank you for all your info. I do have a quick question.. What are your thoughts on the vapor trail pro V rest? I have it on my BT-X and I'm worried that it "sags" just bit at draw. wondering if you have played around with one.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> I am appreciating the micro dial way more than I even thought I would.
> 
> Getting ready for a bear hunt and going through arrows and spinning Broadheads, add my quiver so I can recheck bareshafts. Then I get a tail left and go to correct it with just a 1/2 twist in the top left yoke to bring a right impact at 20 yards compared to fletched. Everything looks good for tail left and right and we are perfect on entry that way. Now I have a tail low as well with a very slight high impact.
> Figuring the half twist in each side would be to much, so figured I would make the adjustment out of the bottom micro synch dial. Put that in the #3 position and absolutely perfect bareshaft and fletched entry, right on top of each other.
> ...


I was tail low to begin with and tail left. Just didn't want to mislead you on the method to correct this. I didn't get the tail low from twisting the one side of top yoke


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

There a lots of different views on d loop positioning but just wanted to share my finding a little with that, especially in relation to the OD cams. 

Now to stay within reason of the Berger hole you only have about 1/4" play up or down from say center of Berger hole. That is really not that much in relation to cam synch. You can test this for yourself to see what I am referring to. First mark dead center of Berger hole and nock level on your aim string. Then put your bow in a drawboard with out a d loop. Remember when you begin to pull back with the aim string in the drawboard you might want to start by staying lower on your center serving. This will prevent the top of the bow from kicking back at you if you were to start your pull from center. Once you have it back to full draw you can slide it to more the correct position where you placed the mark on the aim string for center of Berger hole. 

Once there, take it at full draw in the drawboard and slide it only a 1/4" up and down from that mark on the aim string. You will see very little change in cam synch when only staying within that 1/4" up or down. 

Now, while in the drawboard manipulate the pressure a little at the grip. The higher let-off will allow you to move the bow slightly down the grip from where the bow normally sits up against the dowel. You will see far more change here in cam synch vs the 1/4" movement from center of Berger on the aim string. So in my evaluation I feel low to high grip pressure sees more change in cam synch than 1/4" up or down on d loop positioning. 

I have played with this a lot with two identical bows. One with arrow running dead center of Berger hole and the other running in the upper third of the Berger hole. When placing both of these in a drawboard I find no real measurable difference to speak of in cam synch in relation to d loop position difference from one to another. Keep in mind d loop being within reason of the Berger hole. 

My conclusion on a so called sweet spot position for d loop. Well, I just don't see it personally. With two identical bows setup and the only difference being d loop positioning, within 1/4" from one to another I get equal end results with both bows from a tuning standpoint. Bareshafts and fletched arrows are identical from one to another. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Which sight do you like better the Axcel Accutouch or the HHA King Pin?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

573mms said:


> Which sight do you like better the Axcel Accutouch or the HHA King Pin?


The HHA King Pin. Currently my top choice on the market.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Guys,

I will be starting to condense all this info into an article for review over the next couple weeks. 

Sometimes these threads can be hard to to find the information you need without scrolling through the whole thing. 

Hopefully it's been helpful 

Thanks
Shane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmiya (May 31, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I will be starting to condense all this info into an article for review over the next couple weeks.
> 
> ...


Best idea yet.....I was dreading having to scroll through this whole thread when I get my BTX

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

saved


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

I just got my BTX yesterday and now I need to print this whole thread and hand it to my pro shop tech and tell him here is the "Instruction Manual" for the BTX, lets get started!!! LOL


----------



## chukncarbon (Feb 29, 2012)

BTX-28 will be in the house Thurs. Can't wait to start breaking that thing down. Thanks for this thread Shane.


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

What point of reference are you using to measure center shot? The back of the riser or the front of the riser or both? The reason I ask, as I wait for BTX to arrive to stat this process, is that my Prodigy is dead center at 7/8 from the back of the riser to the front of the riser. Is that because there is too much pre lean or not enough? I hope this question makes sense.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

13/16 from the front of riser is my preferred centershot on the BTX

Your welcome guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Shane-Do you measure to the middle of the arrow or the side of the shaft? Thanks!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Middle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chukncarbon (Feb 29, 2012)

Any chance you will be discussing proper grip and repeatability with this bow?


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Middle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a question about the HEXX Arrows you are using. I have 29.25 in draw length and can safely get away with a 28 inch arrow. I would like to increase the FOC. Right now I have basically a 431 grain arrow the FOC according to Archer Advantage is 15.1. The problem is the it says the spine is very weak. Am I going to be okay with this weak of a spine? They are HEXX 330 as well.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Why only 28" raw shaft to be safe ?
I am assuming 70# ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiTheEast (Mar 31, 2015)

string looks sexy


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Why only 28" raw shaft to be safe ?
> I am assuming 70# ?
> 
> It will end up being 65 to 70 lbs. the program is set at 65lbs. Right now I have a sore sore shoulder. I can still shoot 70 pretty easy, but I am being over cautious.
> ...


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

I have a dilemma related to bareshaft tuning. How do you do horizontal fine tuning if half a turn in cables is too much or too less?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



cnvf250 said:


> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> > Why only 28" raw shaft to be safe ?
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MPKO said:


> I have a dilemma related to bareshaft tuning. How do you do horizontal fine tuning if half a turn in cables is too much or too less?


Are you adjusting both top and bottom or only trying to get it with one and it's to much ?


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm adjusting both at the same time. Maybe I'm too picky with this tuning .


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



MPKO said:


> I'm adjusting both at the same time. Maybe I'm too picky with this tuning .


Not at all ! Sometimes both is to much. Reassess your pre lean in both cams and pick the one cam you can get away with a little more than the other and still be within reason of mirroring each other. Then make the 1/2 twist only out of the one cam. You should be good to go from there. If that gives you a slight vertical deviation then make that correction out of the micro synch dial


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The BTX will be in the field in search of bears. The review continues with a spring bear tag in hand. Nothing like kicking the season off early in the backcountry [emoji1360]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Good luck hunting!! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Just wanted to post some speed results from the BTX28 that I have been setting up for my buddy. I did input the draw wt incorrectly- it is actually 60.8#


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

Shane, hope your hunt is going well. I have a question for ya.. I have a BT-X that Ive been shooting a ton. loving it. I have it shooting bare shafts and field point shafts same vertical as well as horizontal. I can hit tight groups from 20 up to 80 with no problem. but, I throw on a broached to get ready fro spring bear here in Idaho and I am hitting 8 inches right of field point impact at 20 yards everytime. If my bare shafts look good then what do I need to look at?


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

Broadhead is what I ment to say


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

spin your arrows and broad heads make sure they are spinning true...All the bare shafts in the world wont help unless the broad heads are spinning true...Get a hold of Ryan Pimentel, Jesse Smith, or Casey Brunsen over there they can steer you in the right direction...No one can really help you over the internet if you are shooting that well ...I know of a few people that are having issues with broad heads even though the bare shafts are flying well...My guess its your broad heads that aren't spinning like they should be



sno_gimp said:


> Shane, hope your hunt is going well. I have a question for ya.. I have a BT-X that Ive been shooting a ton. loving it. I have it shooting bare shafts and field point shafts same vertical as well as horizontal. I can hit tight groups from 20 up to 80 with no problem. but, I throw on a broached to get ready fro spring bear here in Idaho and I am hitting 8 inches right of field point impact at 20 yards everytime. If my bare shafts look good then what do I need to look at?


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Your not shooting the broadhead on the bareshaft are you? 

Likely broadhead not spinning as ex wolv said as if BS shooting that well most broadheads will follow.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

Yep
1)Broadheads aren't spinning true
2) your bareshaft entry is not perfectly parallel with fletched and is tail left

8" is a whole lot of something not right at 20 yards. 

I can shoot a whole lot a Broadheads with great results after things are perfect with bareshafts at 20 yards. 

Headed out for bear in the morning on a quick weekend pack in trip. 

Here is 60 yards today in 10-15 mph winds with a 4 blade Wacem. 2" off of dead center in the wind, I will take it [emoji1360]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

8" is huge for 20 yards. If it's consistent with multiple arrows and heads then it's not run-out. Are you spined correctly?


----------



## camo711 (May 23, 2010)

Great info thanks Shane!!


----------



## ACC Elkhunter (Feb 9, 2011)

This thread is costing me money, had to buy one to try out.

Thanks for your review.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Your welcome guys. 
Have had so many PM's and emails of guys buying this bow and can't believe how well they are shooting it. Some of the texts and emails are actually quite funny, especially from very loyal brand guys that have tried out the BTX. 

It really is a sweet bow ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Your welcome guys.
> Have had so many PM's and emails of guys buying this bow and can't believe how well they are shooting it. Some of the texts and emails are actually quite funny, especially from very loyal brand guys that have tried out the BTX.
> 
> It really is a sweet bow !
> ...


hey i got to shoot one the other day. it was in the #2 setting it seemed to have a huge valley. larger than my prodigy in the #3. does that seem accurate to you or something not correct? also can you use the larger cable stops to shorten the valley?


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

what sort of range of DW can 28 version in 60 and 70 lb get. ie how high can 60lb go and how low can 70lb go. 
thanks


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

shooting fmj 340"s. i spun my other arrow and broad head and all looked okay. so i grabbed a different lot of arrows and a different broached anyway. spun it and all looked good. at 20 yards they couldn't be any closer with out a robin hood. same result at 50 yards.


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got the call. My BTX is at the shop. I wish I had time in the next couple of days to go get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks Shane, I'm happy. This is from 30m.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

ACC Elkhunter said:


> This thread is costing me money, had to buy one to try out.
> 
> Thanks for your review.


I agree, I am getting a 31, I am only a 28 in draw but the 31 seems fast enough for me.


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

I have 30.8 draw and it feels smooth compared to earlier same ata bows.


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

zekezoe said:


> I agree, I am getting a 31, I am only a 28 in draw but the 31 seems fast enough for me.


why not the 28 ??


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

I know for me the draw of the 31 was better than the 28. I have a 28dl and for the speed gained by the 28 cam wasn't worth it. I would shoot the 28 cam on the classic setting and I can shoot the 31 on performance setting and it still feels better with smooth draw and ample valley. And being less than 10fps difference speed isn't a factor. Plus when it comes time to sell I think the 31 cam will be easier than the 28. But either way they are sweet.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Pretty much how I feel^^^^^^^^ 
I have not shot the 28, but I loved the 31


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MPKO said:


> Thanks Shane, I'm happy. This is from 30m.


Your welcome !!

Keep up the great work, that's awesome !!


----------



## texasagg92 (Dec 8, 2010)

Shane, I received my BTX and you had previously mentioned that you might summarize this 16 page thread with a few key points for setting up this bow. I am in no hurry but wanted to check to see if this is something you were still planning on doing. Otherwise, I have no issues of going back over this thread and pulling out the pertinent information.

Thanks again for all of your help in this thread and review of the bow.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

texasagg92 said:


> Shane, I received my BTX and you had previously mentioned that you might summarize this 16 page thread with a few key points for setting up this bow. I am in no hurry but wanted to check to see if this is something you were still planning on doing. Otherwise, I have no issues of going back over this thread and pulling out the pertinent information.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help in this thread and review of the bow.


Yes, sir

Will try and have it done by the end of this weekend. Sorry, been way busy with work lately.

Your welcome
Shane


----------



## texasagg92 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you sir!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't to only two rigs [emoji2]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camo711 (May 23, 2010)

Quick Question - What press are you guys using to press the BT with pillar blocks? 

I have a 15' Prodigy and want to make sure I start out on the right foot on this bow. I have an X Press Pro but not sure if it will work on these bows with the way the blocks sit. 

Thanks


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I would not recommend pressing any OD cam with pillow blocks with the X Press. 
Choose a limb tip press like an EZ Press, where the pillow blocks sit in the haunch of the fingers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Pics of the top and bottom mods. 
Both in the same slot. But its hard to tell if it's in the number 5 or 6 setting. Can anyone confirm. I'm 90% sure it's in the 5 setting and it is drawing a hair over 28.5" the thing is though it's in the power 1 setting and it seems to have a pretty ample Valley. Nothing like I was expecting from the 1 setting. The number 3 setting just has a ridiculous elite type push forward Valley to let down.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> I would not recommend pressing any OD cam with pillow blocks with the X Press.
> Choose a limb tip press like an EZ Press, where the pillow blocks sit in the haunch of the fingers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't the X a press recommended by Bowtech?

There's not much to pressing a Bowtech with one. Place the rollers on the inside edge edge of the pillow blocks and press. If a guy gets too far up the limb, is where problems could arise.

As with any approved press, proper use is safe and effective. 

For high quality and affordable bear hunts, PM me.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

That is the number 6 sets and why the holding weight is probably a high let-off. 

The black rotating mods with the white live towards the end, the very edge of the mod give you a false impression of what slot your in. The ones with the white mark farther in from the edge, like this









Are more going to line up with the actual corresponding number. The ones with the white mark at the very edge like this 









Will give you the impression you might be in the next lower number. Like in the pic, it might appear to be in the 4 slot but it's actually in the 5 Slot. It's just the white line was not located correctly. 

Both pics above are in the 28.5" slot to give you an idea of the difference in the white engraves line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

nick060200 said:


> Pics of the top and bottom mods.
> Both in the same slot. But its hard to tell if it's in the number 5 or 6 setting. Can anyone confirm. I'm 90% sure it's in the 5 setting and it is drawing a hair over 28.5" the thing is though it's in the power 1 setting and it seems to have a pretty ample Valley. Nothing like I was expecting from the 1 setting. The number 3 setting just has a ridiculous elite type push forward Valley to let down.


Looks like 6 to me. I had same question about mine in the #3 setting..

I loosened the mods moved to the next settings, it was obvious, wich setting was correct after comparing my options. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



whack n stack said:


> Isn't the X a press recommended by Bowtech?
> 
> There's not much to pressing a Bowtech with one. Place the rollers on the inside edge edge of the pillow blocks and press. If a guy gets too far up the limb, is where problems could arise.
> 
> ...


Not sure if they recommend them or not, but if you fill led, go for it. 

The X press puts more stress on the limbs since it's not on the tips of the OD cams. The difference of point of contact is about 3" down from the pillow block/ tip of the limbs. 

If your asking whack n stack by all means go for it. 

Now if your asking me, I would not recommend it.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Not sure if they recommend them or not, but if you fill led, go for it.
> 
> The X press puts more stress on the limbs since it's not on the tips of the OD cams. The difference of point of contact is about 3" down from the pillow block/ tip of the limbs.
> 
> ...


No, you misunderstand me. The rollers do not hit 3" down from the pillow blocks. They are right under the crown of the end if the pillow block. 3" down, as you suggested, would be disastrous! 



For high quality and affordable bear hunts, PM me.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

whack n stack said:


> No, you misunderstand me. The rollers do not hit 3" down from the pillow blocks. They are right under the crown of the end if the pillow block. 3" down, as you suggested, would be disastrous!
> 
> 
> 
> For high quality and affordable bear hunts, PM me.


Even at the the bottom of the pillow block it is 2" down and the wheel contacts the limbs lower on an X Press vs a Limb Tip style press. 
Can it be done, yes. 

Personally, most are not careful enough in and out of a press and in the X press it is very easy to put stress lower in the limbs on the OD cams. 

Have at it guys, just giving you my recommendations, you can do as you wish. To much room for error for me to recommend the XPress on them


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Again, the wheel is on the bulge of the pillow blocks on the end of the limb. Not 2" down. 

For high quality and affordable bear hunts, PM me.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



whack n stack said:


> Again, the wheel is on the bulge of the pillow blocks on the end of the limb. Not 2" down.
> 
> For high quality and affordable bear hunts, PM me.


Ok, use the X press then 

For me it's a no, I sold mine for many reasons. 

Can it be done, yes.

Would I recommend it on an online forum setting to guys new to tuning and using a press ?? No...


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't use an X-Press but to say it's not a safe press, is very misleading. 

For high quality and affordable bear hunts, PM me.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

whack n stack said:


> I don't use an X-Press but to say it's not a safe press, is very misleading.
> 
> For high quality and affordable bear hunts, PM me.


Ok I am misleading then


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a pic of a 10# weight which is very close to the same size of the wheels on an X Press. 









Now, if you are not very careful in how you use the press you could see very easily how the applied pressure on the limbs can change. The small gap below the pillow block can close up in a hurry if you are not paying attention and put your pressure point 3" down from limb tips. 

Use with caution and you be the judge as to what press you want to use on your investment. 

I will leave it at that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow man. All leave it at that.

For high quality and affordable bear hunts, PM me.


----------



## texasagg92 (Dec 8, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Don't to only two rigs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shane, on the bow on the right side of the picture, what is the color combo of the strings? I had a grey/black set made out of fury but the grey is almost identical to black so there is no contrast in the color.


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sharp rigs right there!


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

nick060200 said:


> Pics of the top and bottom mods.
> Both in the same slot. But its hard to tell if it's in the number 5 or 6 setting. Can anyone confirm. I'm 90% sure it's in the 5 setting and it is drawing a hair over 28.5" the thing is though it's in the power 1 setting and it seems to have a pretty ample Valley. Nothing like I was expecting from the 1 setting. The number 3 setting just has a ridiculous elite type push forward Valley to let down.


which one is that 31 or 28


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Why does mod say X-30 and powershift say X-31? I'd think that line would line up with a number not between


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

You can look at my post with the exact settings but mods appear to not line up. It's just the engraving being different that gives that appearance. 
It says 30 because it goes to 30" and the 31 will say 31 that goes to 31" draw. They come with 2 sets of black modules


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

For instance









And here is the one on a bow that has the 30" which only goes to 30"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

texasagg92 said:


> Shane, on the bow on the right side of the picture, what is the color combo of the strings? I had a grey/black set made out of fury but the grey is almost identical to black so there is no contrast in the color.


That is All black with a dbl pin stripe of Electric Blue


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Shane,
With my HEXX set up I can have a range of FOC from 12.5 to 15.1. What do you think will get me the best results?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cnvf250 said:


> Shane,
> With my HEXX set up I can have a range of FOC from 12.5 to 15.1. What do you think will get me the best results?


To be honest, I have 3 different setups currently. One with a 11.7% FOC, 13% and 18%+. I don't find any significant different in the higher FOC. The arrow I will be shooting this year out of the three is the 11.7% Easton D6 FMJ's. If anything I think for accuracy I might be running slightly better groups with those. They are also the best tolerance arrows out of the 3.


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Great thread


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> That is All black with a dbl pin stripe of Electric Blue


Went electric blue on mine too 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Very, nice !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have had a few ask about a little rubbing feeling in the very first part of the draw cycle on the BTX. This can happen depending on draw length and what's causing it is the cable as it tracks into the module on the bottom cam. Most the time this will go away as the serving sorta flattens out from tracking into the module. Now for whatever reason it doesn't go away you can take some scorpion venom lube and rub it in the area of the cable that tracks into the module and it will go away all together. 

Just a tip, if you experience a similar feel in the draw cycle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Shane, 
I see you have a bowtech QAD rest on one and a standard QAD rest on your second bowtech. Any advantages with the bowtech model? I'm waiting on my LH BT-X to come in and would like the get the QAD model rest with the best fit. Thanks.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BOWCHIEF said:


> Shane,
> I see you have a bowtech QAD rest on one and a standard QAD rest on your second bowtech. Any advantages with the bowtech model? I'm waiting on my LH BT-X to come in and would like the get the QAD model rest with the best fit. Thanks.


I don't see an advantage one over the other, they will both work just fine.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> I don't see an advantage one over the other, they will both work just fine.


Thanx!


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

I have a general question related to long distance shooting so this is not only btx specific. What is the most common reason for high flyers ? I have been trying to analyse my high flyers and I think it is because of inconsistent grip pressure.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MPKO said:


> I have a general question related to long distance shooting so this is not only btx specific. What is the most common reason for high flyers ? I have been trying to analyse my high flyers and I think it is because of inconsistent grip pressure.


Do you tend to put more heel pressure on those long range shots ?

When using a slider sight maybe peep alignment is not perfect or consistent ? 

When using a slider sight on the long range stuff, your anchor can have a tendency to have to much float from compensating on the different geometry change in peep alignment. This can be corrected with peep height set at a happy medium, say 50,60 yards depending how far you are shooting. 
This could be a possible issue as well ? 

Bareshafts being tail low at 20 yards can lead to high shots ?

These are a few things that can be easily overlooked


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Do you tend to put more heel pressure on those long range shots ?
> 
> When using a slider sight maybe peep alignment is not perfect or consistent ?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips Shane. I know that my peep is not yet set in to most optimal height so this for sure can be one reason. As well I have noticed that my setup is such that in short range and lower angle shots I tend to have slight high grip and then more heel pressure for longer distance shots. Maybe I need to micro tune my DL?
Any other setup tips for trying to keep heel pressure constant? 

And yes, I need to double check my bareshaft result as well tomorrow.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

Grip is one of those things that should be a part of your subconscious thoughts to be consistent. No different than anchor points, reference points, pulling through the shot etc. 
I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that it might be draw length related and would explore the other things mentioned first. 

For what it's worth, I don't even micro tune my draw length. I focus for a whole month with a new bow after its in tune what I need to do as an archer to repeat those bareshaft results being true with fletched over and over again. Once you get the concept, it really becomes second nature. When you get to this point you will never need to creep tune a bow. I haven't in years and some how hit the mark rather consistently long range. Some might disagree and that's fine but the process I go through currently, I can honestly say, I am by far the most accurate out of any other process I have used to date. 
Once a bow is tuned to shoot bareshafts perfectly with fletched at 20 yards, the focus from that point, becomes me the archer, honing in on all the fine points that gain you consistency shot after shot. I know longer look at the bow, I become one with the bow from that point forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Grip is one of those things that should be a part of your subconscious thoughts to be consistent. No different than anchor points, reference points, pulling through the shot etc.
> I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that it might be draw length related and would explore the other things mentioned first.
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't even micro tune my draw length. I focus for a whole month with a new bow after its in tune what I need to do as an archer to repeat those bareshaft results being true with fletched over and over again. Once you get the concept, it really becomes second nature. When you get to this point you will never need to creep tune a bow. I haven't in years and some how hit the mark rather consistently long range. Some might disagree and that's fine but the process I go through currently, I can honestly say, I am by far the most accurate out of any other process I have used to date.
> ...


Thanks! As I expected, i indeed to get familiar with this bow  and shoot more. Thanks one again.


----------



## buckmastered (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey Shane I sent you a pm. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Grip is one of those things that should be a part of your subconscious thoughts to be consistent. No different than anchor points, reference points, pulling through the shot etc.
> I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that it might be draw length related and would explore the other things mentioned first.
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't even micro tune my draw length. I focus for a whole month with a new bow after its in tune what I need to do as an archer to repeat those bareshaft results being true with fletched over and over again. Once you get the concept, it really becomes second nature. When you get to this point you will never need to creep tune a bow. I haven't in years and some how hit the mark rather consistently long range. Some might disagree and that's fine but the process I go through currently, I can honestly say, I am by far the most accurate out of any other process I have used to date.
> ...


Great advice. 
In saying that-do you only shoot one bow over the course of a season and stay away from your others? Or not mess with the back-up much etc?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MR 28 said:


> Great advice.
> In saying that-do you only shoot one bow over the course of a season and stay away from your others? Or not mess with the back-up much etc?


I shoot different bows as well and by doing so those subconscious thoughts may change slightly from bow to bow . 

It's mental but when you master it, you will shoot any bow with great success.


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

At the moment I have three different bows. Carbon overdrive, boss and btx. From all of these bows, I have to say I shoot best with OD. Maybe because I have been shooting it most and it is my hunting rig. With boss I shoot good, but i have never got similar "feeling" than with my OD. For me, BTX is kind of combination of OD and Boss. I really like the bow and I personally would like it even more if it would have similar grip than OD. 
Anyways, it is going to be my 3d bow for this year


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Grip is one of those things that should be a part of your subconscious thoughts to be consistent. No different than anchor points, reference points, pulling through the shot etc.
> I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that it might be draw length related and would explore the other things mentioned first.
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't even micro tune my draw length. I focus for a whole month with a new bow after its in tune what I need to do as an archer to repeat those bareshaft results being true with fletched over and over again. Once you get the concept, it really becomes second nature. When you get to this point you will never need to creep tune a bow. I haven't in years and some how hit the mark rather consistently long range. Some might disagree and that's fine but the process I go through currently, I can honestly say, I am by far the most accurate out of any other process I have used to date.
> ...


Shane - I wanted to say thank you for this write up. I have been shooting my Halon and OB side by side for a while now, and found that one day I would shoot one great and the other terrible. Then the next day they would flip flop. Both have different feels, slightly different draw lengths, string angles etc... 
I read your write up and thought maybe if I shut my thinker off and just let my sub conscious take over... 
2 rounds of 3 with each bow at 60 yards and every round was no more than a 3-4" group. 
It's amazing what can happen when you don't over think things.


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

Shane can you please post a pic of the BT-X in the bow press you use .Thanks Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ryjax said:


> Shane - I wanted to say thank you for this write up. I have been shooting my Halon and OB side by side for a while now, and found that one day I would shoot one great and the other terrible. Then the next day they would flip flop. Both have different feels, slightly different draw lengths, string angles etc...
> I read your write up and thought maybe if I shut my thinker off and just let my sub conscious take over...
> 2 rounds of 3 with each bow at 60 yards and every round was no more than a 3-4" group.
> It's amazing what can happen when you don't over think things.


Your welcome ! 
Great job and keep at it 



ozzyshane said:


> Shane can you please post a pic of the BT-X in the bow press you use .Thanks Shane


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Do you tend to put more heel pressure on those long range shots ?
> 
> When using a slider sight maybe peep alignment is not perfect or consistent ?
> 
> ...


I was able to find the reason for my high flyers today. As you said, I had bareshaft tail low  

Thanks!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MPKO said:


> I was able to find the reason for my high flyers today. As you said, I had bareshaft tail low
> 
> Thanks!


Glad I could help


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

MPKO said:


> I was able to find the reason for my high flyers today. As you said, I had bareshaft tail low
> 
> Thanks!


The man is a genius!


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Shane i sent you a pm this morning and am wondering if you recieved it because my pm's are all jacked up.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the info, excellent read as always. This site has some great assets and you are definitely one of them, your efforts are very much appreciated Shane. After trying it for myself I couldn't resist and put my order in and it was the loooongest 3 days of my life!
Right out of the box it was perfect, no adjustments required and it's the sweetest hat I've ever owned!!


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

The hat came with a bow too... 
and a pretty good one!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Finally got mine set up.


----------



## Buckdundee (Aug 9, 2017)

Tag

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I picked mine up last night. You are correct. This is the first bow I have ever bought that was in time. I noticed the servings and end loops are much better done this time. Typhon is really cool up close. I will be building arrows soon. But the ones I’ve shot so far are doing really well.


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

Shane thanks for the pic of the bow in the press i just wanted to see were the limbs were pressed at 
never pressed a BT before but have one i need to work on it is a CPXL i just brought .

With the longer ATA would you run the arrow out of the cam a bit longer untill it hits the string Thnaks Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ozzyshane said:


> Shane thanks for the pic of the bow in the press i just wanted to see were the limbs were pressed at
> never pressed a BT before but have one i need to work on it is a CPXL i just brought .
> 
> With the longer ATA would you run the arrow out of the cam a bit longer untill it hits the string Thnaks Shane


Your welcome

On the CPXL I would start with 6.5" and make adjustments if need be from there. 

Thanks for sharing the bow pics guys !! 
They look great and congrats !!! 

That finish on the bows this year really looks sharp.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

I have the article pretty much done, just have to incorporate pics etc and will post a link when it's complete. More than likely this evening. 

It's a condensed version due to loosing most people if I got to technical so wanted to make it appeal to the majority. It's a good mix of both, while not long and dragged out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> I have the article pretty much done, just have to incorporate pics etc and will post a link when it's complete. More than likely this evening.
> 
> It's a condensed version due to loosing most people if I got to technical so wanted to make it appeal to the majority. It's a good mix of both, while not long and dragged out.
> 
> ...


great!! looking forward to that. thanks so much for taking time to help the less experienced of us.


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Your inbox is full shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Made some room and cleared some PM's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Definitely looking forward to your article. You're information is very insightful and a big help for a lot of us out here.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

Is the RPM riser longer than the BT-X? I know they have the same ATA but the riser on the RPM 360 just looks longer than the BT-X.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

So far I love the BTX. The string actually touches my nose allowing a better anchor point for me. My RPM and Prodigy do not accomplish this. I’,m going to give it a couple of months and possibly sell my RPM and Prodigy and get another BTX. Only time will tell.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Had to make sure 20 yards was on the money to get an accurate new sight tape for the D6 FMJ's. Well, first shot at the orange tape with the BT-X and the new sticks and I think we are good 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

Shane, looking to put different strings on my BT-X. where yours custom? I've always liked winners choice.


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi again Shane, have u had situation when bareshaft and fieldpoint group nicely e.g. from 30m, but broadhead hits 5 inch lower?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

sno_gimp said:


> Shane, looking to put different strings on my BT-X. where yours custom? I've always liked winners choice.


They are custom
IMO there are much better options than Winners Choice. Not that they are bad but I would say they are average



MPKO said:


> Hi again Shane, have u had situation when bareshaft and fieldpoint group nicely e.g. from 30m, but broadhead hits 5 inch lower?


At 30 meter 5" is quite a bit. My guess would be your bareshafts might be grouping good but angle of entry is more tail high. This would give you a low impact with Broadheads


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just a heads up for guys wanting the most speed out of the BT-X. I have tried quite a few configuration for speed nocks and I am getting the best speeds by mirroring the factory positions with the red brass nocks. Going with the TPU's 1 or 2 top and bottom has been running about 4-5 fps slower than factory setting. Bowtech pretty much nailed it for speed nock positioning and how many. 

Final specs on mine with custom strings out of Fury X and matching factory speed nock locations with red brass nocks

28.5/70.5
430 gr arrow
304 fps










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmiya (May 31, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Just a heads up for guys wanting the most speed out of the BT-X. I have tried quite a few configuration for speed nocks and I am getting the best speeds by mirroring the factory positions with the red brass nocks. Going with the TPU's 1 or 2 top and bottom has been running about 4-5 fps slower than factory setting. Bowtech pretty much nailed it for speed nock positioning and how many.
> 
> Final specs on mine with custom strings out of Fury X and matching factory speed nock locations with red brass nocks
> 
> ...


My specs are the same and I am getting 292. I have #1 setting. Would limb savers hinder that much speed?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you run inferred light kits ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I did a little shooting with my BTX today. It is costing me money. The last shot was 20 yards. I think I need to make an adjustment to bring up the point of impact and then get rid of the tail right. As you can see the bare shaft always hit just a bit low. The 20 yard shot exaggerates this more. The one shot where the bare shaft is right is because I didn’t want to bust another shaft.


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Shane, How do you determine how far the end of you fletching is to the end of the shaft? yours looks to be about 1 1/2 inches from the edge of the carbon. I would think the closer to the end of the shaft the better it steers, but I am wrong every day just ask my wife.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

Use the Micro Dial and follow the tail. So if your tail low, then adjust the bottom Micro Synch Dial and you will be on the money. 

My fletchings sit back 1 1/8" from end of raw shaft. I don't like them to far back due to facial contact and they are plenty accurate for me [emoji6]

Great job, by the way !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Shane are you using the stock draw stops or Bomar stops? I find the back wall on my BT-X rock solid, the Bomar stops do make a difference on my Insanity and RPM but just curious what you're using. Also what's the deal with the extra large draw stops that come with the BT-X? I thought they were to help smooth out the dump for the longer draws on the 31" cam but they also come with the 28" cam.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

Stock draw stops, don't really find a need for the bomar stop since the higher tension loads on the cables give it a very firm wall already. 
The larger draw stop is basically for guys that like more holding weight and a shorter valley. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

I am using the larger draw stops. I have BT-X 31 with a 28 DL. My draw board is reading 28 1/8 and the holding weight on 62lb is 16.2Lb on #1 setting and there is still plenty of valley where it doesn't want to take off if you creep a little. I set to Shane's tune and am getting perfect flight. 452 grain arrow at 273.3 FPS consistently on Beta Blue chrono.


----------



## jimmiya (May 31, 2008)

I think I figured my issue. The mod setting was on the incorrect number...does the line indicator sit in between numbers? So if you need to be at a #4 setting does the line sit in between #4 and #5??


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

jimmiya said:


> I think I figured my issue. The mod setting was on the incorrect number...does the line indicator sit in between numbers? So if you need to be at a #4 setting does the line sit in between #4 and #5??


It depends on where your power shift is set. If powershift is on two, mod indicators will be centered on the numbers.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmiya (May 31, 2008)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> It depends on where your power shift is set. If powershift is on two, mod indicators will be centered on the numbers.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


Powershift is on #1


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Stock draw stops, don't really find a need for the bomar stop since the higher tension loads on the cables give it a very firm wall already.
> The larger draw stop is basically for guys that like more holding weight and a shorter valley.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that makes sense about the larger stops, just another way to fine tune a bow that has a lot of options already. I really like the valley and solid wall and will leave the standard stops on but I hate how quick the rubber wears out on them. The strings seem to be holding up pretty good, they're much better than the spaghetti that came on my RPM, the cams seem to be a lot more serving friendly too. It's just a fun bow to play around with, I'm in the #2 setting, 27" dl, 4 turns out of the limb bolts (70# limbs) with a loaded string and getting 302fps with a 350grn arrow and 285fps with with 400grns. I couldn't be happier and love everything about it... well done Bowtech👍👍


----------



## Peedy Wheels (Jan 16, 2016)

cassellm said:


> sweet


x2


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> It depends on where your power shift is set. If powershift is on two, mod indicators will be centered on the numbers.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


Not necessarily true... I have two BTX's one has the engraving on the number and the other one offset. If you look at the mods the engravings can be different from one to another depending on what ones the sent out. Posted pics showing this earlier.


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

This today at 16 yards. I need to stop aiming at the same spot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

Very nice !!! ^^^^

Was going to stay with the FMJ D6 but since I do so much bareshaft shooting I am still finding them to bend easy when hitting the target with a tail left or right bareshaft. It probably doesn't help being weak, especially on the aluminum but they tune great. 

Going back to the DaTorch with 75 gr brass inserts and more than likely stick with those the rest of the year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

The Da Torch are the same as the HEXX with just different logo correct?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cnvf250 said:


> The Da Torch are the same as the HEXX with just different logo correct?


Correct but they do come with nock bushings, which I need. Blew through quite a few Hexx so far busting the backends. 

Last year shot the DaTorch and the nock bushing definitely saved way more arrows than not having them at all. You can order them separate and add them to the Hexx. I would have done that but both my suppliers are completely out of Hexx


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



ontarget7 said:


> Correct but they do come with nock bushings, which I need. Blew through quite a few Hexx so far busting the backends.
> 
> Last year shot the DaTorch and the nock bushing definitely saved way more arrows than not having them at all. You can order them separate and add them to the Hexx. I would have done that but both my suppliers are completely out of Hexx


How much is that changing your FOC? If you switch to lighted nocks for hunting does it make much or any difference with the heavier nock end?


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

cnvf250 said:


> How much is that changing your FOC? If you switch to lighted nocks for hunting does it make much or any difference with the heavier nock end?


Yes it does. Take for example a nockturnal that weighs ~22gr and a standard nock being ~10 thats about a 1.5% FOC change less. IMO thats significant.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a 60 yard group and what do you see in the middle of that group ? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Overall change in FOC going from a Hexx with no unibushing and standard H nock to a DaTorch with the X nock unibushing and Nocturnal lighted nock is about 2%. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The BT-X is just stacking them in there at 20 yards. Over 100 arrows at the same spot testing the durability of the DaTorch arrows again and the middle X ring is completely gone. 

This bow is so forgiving !! It's a beautiful thing when you pick it up for your first shots of the day and no fliers whatsoever. It's like an extension of your hand that just flows so natural. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Shane, did you bareshaft or nock tune the Da-torch's, or just fletch and go?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



ppkaprince98 said:


> Shane, did you bareshaft or nock tune the Da-torch's, or just fletch and go?


I have been setting things up with the RAM spine tester long enough to just test, index, cut and fletch. 

Have tested it on quite a few occasions with testing, indexing, cutting to length and then shooting all bareshafts at 20 yards and every time they all stack right in there. Now over the years I just skip the whole shooting each bareshaft in and just keep one out of the bunch to check form and tune from time to time. 

Now if I have one arrow that is way weak or way stiff when testing, I know this one might create some adjustment. Other than that, it's index, fletch and go.


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

ontarget. do u have pics of ur complete bow with the green strings and accessories.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ive been running just a side bar on mine and it seems to hold much better than with a front bar. anyone else doing that? i shoot with my quiver on. @ 80yds im holding 5" groups.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I usually don't run a side bar for my hunting setups. It's a pain packing it around like that in the backcountry. 

I'm running a 12" front bar with 5 oz of weight with great success. Finally was able to stretch it out past 60 real quick to check sight tape. 

Here is first two arrows at 80 yards with 11 mph winds









Here is my first two arrows right after 80 dropping back to 100 yards









Wind was kicking up but dropped for one single arrow at 100 yards before leaving









I'm pumped this year and have a feeling I will see my long range groups at an all time high for me personally. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

You are shooting that rig awesome, bro


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MELLY-MEL said:


> You are shooting that rig awesome, bro


It has Invasion written all over it but even better, bro !

I'm excited for my long range shooting this year with that BT-X.


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

What is your final FOC on the DaTorch arrows?


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Btx grip is flat out a winner!And the draw in performance is still crazy smooth. I'm blown away in all aspects of this bow and glad I tried it out and went this route of the CDT. Let off and valley are every thing I want in a do all rig and the wall is very firm as well. And no vibration at the shot and it's as quiet as the guardian imo.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cnvf250 said:


> What is your final FOC on the DaTorch arrows?


Sitting at 18%


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

AK&HIboy said:


> Btx grip is flat out a winner!And the draw in performance is still crazy smooth. I'm blown away in all aspects of this bow and glad I tried it out and went this route of the CDT. Let off and valley are every thing I want in a do all rig and the wall is very firm as well. And no vibration at the shot and it's as quiet as the guardian imo.


Agreed ^^^^^


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Something to chew on for the OCD guys that have to try and get cams hitting at the same time when tuning. The only way to truly know how they hit are in a drawboard. With that said here is a scenario with the same bow and know adjustments made other than grip pressure. The pics of the cam are to show the change at full draw with that pressure. Now my question what set of pics shows a more realistic idea of human hand contact at the grip ?

Again, pay attention to top cam synch between the two while bottom cam is hitting



















Next set 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> It has Invasion written all over it but even better, bro !
> 
> I'm excited for my long range shooting this year with that BT-X.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

So funny thing. I was able to get out to 20 yards today. And my bares haft is hitting about 2 inches below fletched with level nock. 16 yards they are tight like twins. What should I do. This was very consistent. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^^^
Nock low, take your bottom cam Micro synch dial and put it on the #2 position and see what you get


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Shane is your nock low comment based on the picture? If so, then moving the MS dial on the bottom will slow the bottom down a skosh?
Thanks!


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> ^^^^^
> Nock low, take your bottom cam Micro synch dial and put it on the #2 position and see what you get
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your brilliant. If the Microsync wasn't there what would you have twisted?


----------



## Alien Archery (Nov 1, 2015)

Great stuff and a top Bow.

Hope Bowtech placed an emphasis on the Limbs as that's the only think holding me back.

Nice finish also.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cnvf250 said:


> Your brilliant. If the Microsync wasn't there what would you have twisted?


Very nice !!!
Congrats !!!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok this may be hard to belive for some but by God strike me dead if I'm lying. This is an 80yd group. I'm still working on my tape I guess I need a slower one.









I've never shot past 80. I plan on 100 once my tape is right


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

nick060200 said:


> Ok this may be hard to belive for some but by God strike me dead if I'm lying. This is an 80yd group. I'm still working on my tape I guess I need a slower one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shooting and keep up the hard work !!!


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Over in the Bowtech brand forum, there was a guy that was talking about setting both MS dials at 10 giving you "stored energy" in the cams, what exactly does that mean?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

You would be just changing the draw force curve slight making a slightly stiffer draw cycle, thus giving you more energy. 

I have not played with it to know exactly the difference in speed but I wouldn't see it being that much when comparing apples for apples for peak draw weight etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## david.bergen (Mar 11, 2007)

I am putting together my order for the BT-X 28.
Should I go with the Bowtech specific hdx ultra rest or will the standard hdx ultra rest be equally good ?
Which will fit best ?


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> Ok this may be hard to belive for some but by God strike me dead if I'm lying. This is an 80yd group. I'm still working on my tape I guess I need a slower one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great shooting brother!


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

nick060200 said:


> Ok this may be hard to belive for some but by God strike me dead if I'm lying. This is an 80yd group. I'm still working on my tape I guess I need a slower one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you put a grip similar to the Prodigy on? Interesting as many people were excited to get away from that grip.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

FlyfishPA said:


> Looks like you put a grip similar to the Prodigy on? Interesting as many people were excited to get away from that grip.


Lol. Yeah I'm the opposite. I love the prodigy grip. It really helps me be repeatable shot after shot. But I'm glad this bow has so many options to make it whatever you want.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

while I enjoy the new grip style, I also found the Prodigy grip to be very accurate for me.

Stellar grouping!


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Well after this thread, talking to multiple people and shooting the btx multiple times it came down to choosing between the obsession defcon m7 and the btx 31. Ended up ordering a black ops btx 31. It was a tough call between the btx and m7 but I feel the tunability, knowing that bowtech has been around for a while and the option to change the power shift made the difference for me anyway!


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> Lol. Yeah I'm the opposite. I love the prodigy grip. It really helps me be repeatable shot after shot. But I'm glad this bow has so many options to make it whatever you want.


Bowtech told me the Prodigy grip would work on the BTX, but it is nice to actually see it. I was considering installing the Prodigy grip on the BTX for whenever I finally purchase one so I could keep the grips consistent between my Prodigy and future BTX. Not sure if you stole the grip off of existing bow, or if you purchased the Prodigy grip from your dealer? If you purchased it, can you tell me how much they wanted for the stock grip? Thx.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Out West said:


> Bowtech told me the Prodigy grip would work on the BTX, but it is nice to actually see it. I was considering installing the Prodigy grip on the BTX for whenever I finally purchase one so I could keep the grips consistent between my Prodigy and future BTX.


Yep, if you take the plastic Prodigy grip off and put side plates on, it's basically the same as the BT-X. 

You could go either way


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Out West said:


> Bowtech told me the Prodigy grip would work on the BTX, but it is nice to actually see it. I was considering installing the Prodigy grip on the BTX for whenever I finally purchase one so I could keep the grips consistent between my Prodigy and future BTX. Not sure if you stole the grip off of existing bow, or if you purchased the Prodigy grip from your dealer? If you purchased it, can you tell me how much they wanted for the stock grip? Thx.


I bought it off a fella on here. There are are a bunch of guys that switched the prodigy grip out for side plates so there are plenty around. Post a thread in the bowtech section.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Out West said:


> Bowtech told me the Prodigy grip would work on the BTX, but it is nice to actually see it. I was considering installing the Prodigy grip on the BTX for whenever I finally purchase one so I could keep the grips consistent between my Prodigy and future BTX. Not sure if you stole the grip off of existing bow, or if you purchased the Prodigy grip from your dealer? If you purchased it, can you tell me how much they wanted for the stock grip? Thx.


I have a Boss grip that I will never use. If it will work for you I would be glad to send it to you for the cost of shipping. You can pm me if you're interested.


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

cnvf250 said:


> You will not be disappointed.


I have no doubt, I love shooting it at the shops (aside from the first shop which was horribly out of tune..) 
I debated for quite some time between 60lb vs 70lb limbs. I ultimately settled on 60lbs due to that fact that shooting it maxed at 62lbs @ 29" it will still shoot my 383-410gr arrows between 290-300fps. And I decided the effortless/more easy drawing poundage was worth it to me over the added speed and slight bump in KE 

Should be about two weeks till I get the bow in my hands!


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

k&j8 said:


> I have a Boss grip that I will never use. If it will work for you I would be glad to send it to you for the cost of shipping. You can pm me if you're interested.


Is the Boss grip the same as the Prodigy grip? If so, I'm interested. I will pm you. Thx.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe a little scouting trip with the BT-X in hand 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Yep, if you take the plastic Prodigy grip off and put side plates on, it's basically the same as the BT-X.
> 
> You could go either way


Yeah, I like the fact that I have either option. Prodigy grip doesn't seem to bother me, although I really haven't shot it that much. My only concern with removing the Prodigy grip is how much it will affect my DL. Then I may have to make adjustments to compensate.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Wondering how the btx 31 draw compares to the RPM? It it that smooth? With the RPM it amazes me they can make a cam that steep and be smooth. I shoot my Experience and then shoot the RPM and think the Experience was the speed bow of them. I shoot draw stops a 1/2 inch longer though.


----------



## foreveryung (Mar 18, 2011)

I brought one home last week. I quickly mounted an octane rest and dloop just to try it out. Without touching a thing, factory set at 29 and the comfort setting, I am really happy with the draw cycle and let off. I've only put 30 arrows through it, but very comfortable, quiet and vibe free out of the box. I have a Whisker Biscuit Pro on it's way, just to try something different. It will be a hunter, and I think the biscuit will allow the use of two mounting bolts. Mine is a Krytek Typhon, 60 lber. 

I love my Destroyer, but you can tell the difference on the let off end. The BTX in the comfort setting really is the closest thing to an Elite that I have shot. Not quite as extreme, but comfortable.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

ppkaprince98 said:


> Over in the Bowtech brand forum, there was a guy that was talking about setting both MS dials at 10 giving you "stored energy" in the cams, what exactly does that mean?


All the synch dial does is shorten the cable as you draw the bow. Not sure about the "stored energy" theory but one should get a little boost in performance but I'm guessing not much.


----------



## chukncarbon (Feb 29, 2012)

I posted this in the brand specific forum as well. I don't want to hijack this thread, but I thought I might get a better response here.

So I put new threads on my btx-28 the other day, and I am finally getting around to tuning. I had to put 8-10 twists in both of the cables to get the cables back to the same position in the timing marks as the factory cables. Now the cables are in the exact same position on the cam timing marks. 

So I take one shot through paper and I have a nock low tear. Centershot is dead center at 13/16" and the nock is set dead level through the berger holes. This leads me to believe that I have to adjust the timing to clean up the nock low tear. When I put the bow on the draw board, the bottom draw stop is touching the cable, but the top stop is a good 1/4" off. 

My question is, if the cables are timed perfect according to the timing marks on the cam, how can this be??


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Forget the marks on the cam. They are a reference. Just time the cams according to the stops hitting the cables.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

nick060200 said:


> Forget the marks on the cam. They are a reference. Just time the cams according to the stops hitting the cables.


This! And if strings are built correctly there is no way you should need that many twists. If a set is stretched at 450# for 8hours on you should not need to adjust cables hardly at all to get them timed... Just my experience with better strings.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

chukncarbon said:


> I posted this in the brand specific forum as well. I don't want to hijack this thread, but I thought I might get a better response here.
> 
> So I put new threads on my btx-28 the other day, and I am finally getting around to tuning. I had to put 8-10 twists in both of the cables to get the cables back to the same position in the timing marks as the factory cables. Now the cables are in the exact same position on the cam timing marks.
> 
> ...


If I were you I would start over... Remove the twists and see where you are with the strings installed directly from the manufacture/builder. If timing is off adjust to sync completely. Than verify the lean once timed, on occasion they can be sync'd but one cam leaning way more than the other. If they are very close in lean and timed money, bare shaft will tell you where the lean needs adjustment. Your out on bottom is due to timing being off 1/4 on bottom, that's a fair amount.

Just what I would do. Again most good threads won't need that many twist because your going to have issues with the specs of the bow twisting that much...Be it ATA, BH or making the DW.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just shy of 7 miles on the ground today and I must say the Bowtech BT-X carries very well behind your head on top of your pack. I'm running the HHA Optimizer King Pin TE sight and 12" stab and with this combo on the BT-X, it's just about hands free for balance. The riser design makes it very friendly for packing around like this. 
I generally carry all my bows this way but some will have a tendency to shift from side to side and will need more assistance to keep it secure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

nick060200 said:


> forget the marks on the cam. They are a reference. Just time the cams according to the stops hitting the cables.


x2^


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I finally found the time to mount my Kingpin this morning and do the 20 & 60 yard set up, piece of cake. All dialed in for some turkeys.
This _is_ a very easy bow to shoot accurately at long range.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I finally found the time to mount my Kingpin this morning and do the 20 & 60 yard set up, piece of cake. All dialed in for some turkeys.
> This _is_ a very easy bow to shoot accurately at long range.


I would agree [emoji1360]
Nice setup, bro !


----------



## chukncarbon (Feb 29, 2012)

OCHO505 said:


> If I were you I would start over... Remove the twists and see where you are with the strings installed directly from the manufacture/builder. If timing is off adjust to sync completely. Than verify the lean once timed, on occasion they can be sync'd but one cam leaning way more than the other. If they are very close in lean and timed money, bare shaft will tell you where the lean needs adjustment. Your out on bottom is due to timing being off 1/4 on bottom, that's a fair amount.
> 
> Just what I would do. Again most good threads won't need that many twist because your going to have issues with the specs of the bow twisting that much...Be it ATA, BH or making the DW.


I just measured everything as it sits right now. I still have a slight right tear with a bare shaft, and still a touch low. I think another half a turn out of the left side of the top and bottom yoke, and my left to right will be money. 

The ATA sits at 31" on the left side, and 31 3/16" on the right, brace height is exactly 6", and cam lean is identical top and bottom. 

If I had the bottom stop hitting 1/16" before the top, is there any chance this would clean up my low tear?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

A low tear would mean you need to close that gap difference ever so slightly on you bottom cam hitting 1/16 before the top. 

So in your case with the right tear as well, I would add 1/2 twist to the top right yoke only and see what you get.
This should clean up your slight low tear and the right tear at the same time. 

Cam pre lean will still be very close to the same top and bottom with that minor adjustment, so know sweat there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chukncarbon (Feb 29, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> A low tear would mean you need to close that gap difference ever so slightly on you bottom cam hitting 1/16 before the top.
> 
> So in your case with the right tear as well, I would add 1/2 twist to the top right yoke only and see what you get.
> This should clean up your slight low tear and the right tear at the same time.
> ...


Thanks Shane. I'll give this a shot tomorrow and report back in case someone else is in the same boat. Man I love this bow more and more all the time


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Just shy of 7 miles on the ground today and I must say the Bowtech BT-X carries very well behind your head on top of your pack. I'm running the HHA Optimizer King Pin TE sight and 12" stab and with this combo on the BT-X, it's just about hands free for balance. The riser design makes it very friendly for packing around like this. 
I generally carry all my bows this way but some will have a tendency to shift from side to side and will need more assistance to keep it secure. 

What are you hunting this time of year? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Just shy of 7 miles on the ground today and I must say the Bowtech BT-X carries very well behind your head on top of your pack. I'm running the HHA Optimizer King Pin TE sight and 12" stab and with this combo on the BT-X, it's just about hands free for balance. The riser design makes it very friendly for packing around like this.
> I generally carry all my bows this way but some will have a tendency to shift from side to side and will need more assistance to keep it secure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





cnvf250 said:


> What are you hunting this time of year?




I believe he has a spring bear license. It is also spring turkey season is most states right now.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Spot & Stalk backcountry bear hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok. I have the Microsync dial on the bottom cam on the #2 setting. If I didn't want to use the micro sync dial what would I adjust? The yoke legs on the top cam or the yoke legs on the bottom cam? For the sake of details I only want to add twists. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itbvolks (Mar 16, 2015)

1/2 turn on each bottom leg yoke provided the L/R variation is good and your only looking to clear up nock low/BS low condition.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cnvf250 said:


> Ok. I have the Microsync dial on the bottom cam on the #2 setting. If I didn't want to use the micro sync dial what would I adjust? The yoke legs on the top cam or the yoke legs on the bottom cam? For the sake of details I only want to add twists.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So if you have the bottom dial at 2 I am assuming you had a nock low condition and the reason why Micro synch bottom dial is in the #2 position. 
When you put it back double check for a nock low condition and if so by how much.

First thing to do is verify nock level. Then if you are nock level, most likely adjusting the top yoke would correct your nock low / bareshaft high reaction. It just depends on how much adjustment you need, may only need 1/2 twist from only one side of the yoke. You have to really asses your tail entry and then choose which side of the yoke could adsorb the 1/2 twist while keeping everything else in check


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

cnvf250 said:


> Ok. I have the Microsync dial on the bottom cam on the #2 setting. If I didn't want to use the micro sync dial what would I adjust? The yoke legs on the top cam or the yoke legs on the bottom cam? For the sake of details I only want to add twists.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you only want to add twists then do so to the top yoke's, this will give you the same results as using the microsync dial on the bottom cam. There's other adjustments you could make to achieve the same results but you said not to go there lol, anyway if your microsync dial is in the #2 position it wont take much twisting to make up for that. Good luck!


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> So if you have the bottom dial at 2 I am assuming you had a nock low condition and the reason why Micro synch bottom dial is in the #2 position.
> When you put it back double check for a nock low condition and if so by how much.
> 
> First thing to do is verify nock level. Then if you are nock level, most likely adjusting the top yoke would correct your nock low / bareshaft high reaction. It just depends on how much adjustment you need, may only need 1/2 twist from only one side of the yoke. You have to really asses your tail entry and then choose which side of the yoke could adsorb the 1/2 twist while keeping everything else in check


Sometimes I get confused on what I should twist and when. You would think by now I would have it figured out. 
My point if impact was low compared to fletched arrows. When I put the micro sync on #2 (bottom cam) setting it got them hitting just right. 

So here is a picture of my results. I want to be able to do this without the using the syncing. The one arrow to the right is a broad head all at 20 yards.


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

cnvf250 said:


> Sometimes I get confused on what I should twist and when. You would think by now I would have it figured out.
> My point if impact was low compared to fletched arrows. When I put the micro sync on #2 (bottom cam) setting it got them hitting just right.
> 
> So here is a picture of my results. I want to be able to do this without the using the syncing. The one arrow to the right is a broad head all at 20 yards.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Are you shooting bareshaft first ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

You look to be low but entry is parallel ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> You look to be low but entry is parallel ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is 30 yards. Same 4 arrows.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

So why do you want to fix this ? LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Are you shooting bareshaft first ?
> 
> I normally shoot fletched first. Does the order make a difference? Should I shoot I shoot Bareshaft first?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cnvf250 said:


> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you shooting bareshaft first ?
> ...


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> So why do you want to fix this ? LOL
> I don’t want to fix it. I just want to be able to make the correct adjustment to the cables instead of using the Micro Sync. I have chased my tail many times with the OD cam Systems. The Micro Sync has me pretty good right now. I would like to set it back to zero and use the cable to get the same results. I just don’t want to chase my tail again. Twist here untwist there. LOL


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> cnvf250 said:
> 
> 
> > Always shoot a bareshaft first since it is easily veered off coarse with no guidance by the vanes if it hits the fletched shaft at all. This will insure accurate reading to assess what needs to be done.
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cnvf250 said:


> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Because I saw a video of you shooting fletched and bare shaft 2 inches apart at 60 yards once. I want to be like Shane.
> ...


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> cnvf250 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL !!! Your doing great, bro [emoji1363]
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cnvf250 said:


> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Man!! I’m trying. Last Fall I hurt my shoulder and neck and couldn’t hit a paper plate from 30 yards. I Thought for sure I was going to have to go to a crossbow. I love this BTX. My guess is there will be another in my future. I have a friend that’s already buying my RPM 360 the Prodigy will be next on the block.
> ...


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

cnvf250 said:


> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> > So why do you want to fix this ? LOL
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BOWCHIEF said:


> cnvf250 said:
> 
> 
> > I know from my experience one full cable twist changes cable length the same as going from zero to 10 on the synch dial on that same cam. Conversely, a positive synch dial adjustment to the bottom synch dial would be the same as adding twists to the top spit yoke.
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

Your adjustment assessment is correct in regards to dial vs yokes.

Wherever the tail of a bareshaft is pointing is the micro synch dial that you can adjust to fix vertical nock travel. So tail low, adjust micro synch dial at bottom cam. Then vise versa, tail high, adjust micro synch dial on the top cam. 

When adjusting yokes
Tail low bareshaft adjust top yikes to fine tune. 
Tail high, would be adjust bottom yikes for fine tuning 

Referring to vertical nock travel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itbvolks (Mar 16, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> So if you have the bottom dial at 2 I am assuming you had a nock low condition and the reason why Micro synch bottom dial is in the #2 position.
> When you put it back double check for a nock low condition and if so by how much.
> 
> First thing to do is verify nock level. Then if you are nock level, most likely adjusting the top yoke would correct your nock low / bareshaft high reaction. It just depends on how much adjustment you need, may only need 1/2 twist from only one side of the yoke. You have to really asses your tail entry and then choose which side of the yoke could adsorb the 1/2 twist while keeping everything else in check


Yes - my bad. I had it backwards.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Little form and tune check at 35 yards [emoji15]. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> BOWCHIEF said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, because it's not set in stone to get clean vertical nock travel the cams need to be hitting at the same time. That has been a misconception for years.
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Your welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

This bow is still putting them in there at 100 yards 
4 arrows cold turkey to start the day. Had a feeling I was a little low and dropping down on the target a little. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enewman (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks like bowtech got a good one this year. Yes I know they have some problems but it looks to be a shooten machine


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

For example Boss is similar shooting beast than btx, both bows have same grip if you take the plastic thing away and buy side plates.

Bowtech has been doing great bows already
many years 
I have three bowtech now. Btx, boss and CO


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MPKO said:


> For example Boss is similar shooting beast than btx, both bows have same grip if you take the plastic thing away and buy side plates.
> 
> Bowtech has been doing great bows already
> many years
> I have three bowtech now. Btx, boss and CO


Invasion was my favorite bow to date but she no longer holds that title


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry if I missed it but can anyone post the factory speed nock locations ?


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I had told my buddy Donnie about how funny a bowtech can act when syncing the cams and he finally got to see it this weekend. I hadn't checked the tune on my specialist for a good month and a half and I have shot a lot of tournaments and tons of practice shots so I was at his house and we had some spare time so we stuck it in the draw board to check the draw length and the sync. My draw length was 3/16 long and my lower draw stop was 1/8 inch behind the top one hitting. So I decided to clean it up, we did the cam sync first and it blew his mind to see how one half twist could change the sync to the opposite peg hitting before the other one and produce a worse issue than you started with. It took us a good 15 minutes of trying different half twists combinations and finally we got the sync to behave, Then I did a trick that has proven to work more than one time in the past. Since I needed to shorten the bow string and drop 3/16 inch of draw length I knew it would take enough twists that I would probably screw up my peep rotation so I by hand pulled the string tight and saw where the peep was at and then I just twisted and twisted until the peep went all the way around to the exact same angle as it was in before I started twisting. We put the string back on the bow and the peep was spot on and it had shrunk the draw length the 3/16 that I needed to vanish. 

To me the btx has a really sweet addition of the ability to turn the little thing that changes the cam sync without twisting the cable when you need a little help between half twists.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Shawn, whose strings are you using? I'm a little concerned about how much stretch you are seeing. Lol


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

For the guys shooting your BTX's, any issues with the factory strings or are you switching them out regardless? Thanks


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

MR 28 said:


> For the guys shooting your BTX's, any issues with the factory strings or are you switching them out regardless? Thanks


I will be replacing the factory strings once the custom ones I ordered come in. I just like to replace the factory strings with a better quality set.


----------



## rene00003 (Feb 6, 2013)

I haven't had any issues with factory strings. I'm still undecided if I'm going to change them out before deer season starts or right after. I like to get some use out factory strings.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Im going to shoot the factory strings for this year and replace them next. I dont feel like re-tuning right before season or replacing strings just to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larkinhjr (Oct 6, 2013)

What's the best price you have seen on the bowtech btx 31. Interested in ordering one but looking for the best price!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

I didn't want to take any chances so I put new threads on right away.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Got mine out on the 3d range and the btx is a flat out shooter out past 50 yards I shot better at 70 plus yards targets than I've ever shot prior,no joke it really is a great shooting rig that just flat out shoots. And shoots fast for such a effortless draw cycle for a speed bow and the let off and valley is perfect not to big or small. Keeps you honest and the let off is perfect for my shooting style.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Neat peep trick, thanks! Will try it out.



Padgett said:


> I had told my buddy Donnie about how funny a bowtech can act when syncing the cams and he finally got to see it this weekend. I hadn't checked the tune on my specialist for a good month and a half and I have shot a lot of tournaments and tons of practice shots so I was at his house and we had some spare time so we stuck it in the draw board to check the draw length and the sync. My draw length was 3/16 long and my lower draw stop was 1/8 inch behind the top one hitting. So I decided to clean it up, we did the cam sync first and it blew his mind to see how one half twist could change the sync to the opposite peg hitting before the other one and produce a worse issue than you started with. It took us a good 15 minutes of trying different half twists combinations and finally we got the sync to behave, Then I did a trick that has proven to work more than one time in the past. Since I needed to shorten the bow string and drop 3/16 inch of draw length I knew it would take enough twists that I would probably screw up my peep rotation so I by hand pulled the string tight and saw where the peep was at and then I just twisted and twisted until the peep went all the way around to the exact same angle as it was in before I started twisting. We put the string back on the bow and the peep was spot on and it had shrunk the draw length the 3/16 that I needed to vanish.
> 
> To me the btx has a really sweet addition of the ability to turn the little thing that changes the cam sync without twisting the cable when you need a little help between half twists.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The BT-X is going through a patriotic transformation 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice. Wish I could say the same.









I may have lost my appetite for BT. I couldn't imagine spending the money I have on this bow and going on on a western hunt and this happening during a hunt.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

nick060200 said:


> Nice. Wish I could say the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer, call them up and their CS has been very good as of late. I'm sure you will be taken care of

Have hunted with quite a few BT's over the years with no issues, so my %'s of failure so far has been 0%. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

My failure rate was 0% too up until the other day. Lol


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

Nick06, How did that happen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

flung about 7 arrows at 90yds and on the 8th arrow at full draw the limb let go. sounded like a tree branch breaking and i felt the give a bit. i didnt shoot the arrow, i let down and thats what i found. trust me this bow has been fully taken care of and only pressed at 66 lbs in a bow time machine. these are 70lbs limbs, i shoot at 67lbs


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

nick060200 said:


> Nice. Wish I could say the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you weren't on a hunt when it happened. I never had an issue with any of the bowtechs I have owned . If I did have an issue I wouldn't like it but that's why I always have a backup.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ive never seen anything like that. Sucks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Final changes are made ! Ready to settle in with it, for the remainder of the year. 
Definitely staying with it for my top pick this year. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> Final changes are made ! Ready to settle in with it, for the remainder of the year.
> Definitely staying with it for my top pick this year.
> 
> 
> ...


Shane , I would like to hear your thoughts on the hamskea rest you put on there? I have an hdx on mine but been thinking about the hamskea. Originally was going to go with the hamskea but my dealer was out of them at the time I was getting my bow. Thanks


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

skinner2 said:


> Shane , I would like to hear your thoughts on the hamskea rest you put on there? I have an hdx on mine but been thinking about the hamskea. Originally was going to go with the hamskea but my dealer was out of them at the time I was getting my bow. Thanks


The new Hybrid is wearing on me this year. To be honest, was not a fan of the original. Felt it was to heavy, did not like the stiff metal launcher and they were on the loud side. I feel the new Hybrid is improvements in all those areas and just might end up being my favorite rest to date. Going to test them out on my own personal bows the rest of this year, including my pack in hunts this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> The new Hybrid is wearing on me this year. To be honest, was not a fan of the original. Felt it was to heavy, did not like the stiff metal launcher and they were on the loud side. I feel the new Hybrid is improvements in all those areas and just might end up being my favorite rest to date. Going to test them out on my own personal bows the rest of this year, including my pack in hunts this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you using an arrow holder on the shelf with it?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

PAKraig said:


> Are you using an arrow holder on the shelf with it?


One of my favorites is the Rip Cord 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Ripcord?


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

nick060200 said:


> Nice. Wish I could say the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what keeps me from trying one out , I've had some failures with bowtech (general) but I've had a experience and a rpm that I really liked , hope they take really good care of you ! Could you let us know how c.s. Treats you ?


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Doebuster said:


> This is what keeps me from trying one out , I've had some failures with bowtech (general) but I've had a experience and a rpm that I really liked , hope they take really good care of you ! Could you let us know how c.s. Treats you ?


I'm not really going thru them myself. I'm letting my dealer take care of it. But I will let you know the turn around time.


----------



## Larkinhjr (Oct 6, 2013)

PAKraig said:


> Ripcord?













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larkinhjr (Oct 6, 2013)

This one is good to! Ripcord is little bit taller. This one gives you more clearance. Whatever floats your boat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Larkinhjr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Never knew that Ripcord makes an arrow shelf holder


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm using this one


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

MPKO said:


> I'm using this one


Before I had the QAD rest I used the Ram also, I like how it holds your arrow in place.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just another tip to consider when tuning your BT-X. 

Always recheck nock height after every cable twist adjustments, this includes even 1/2 twist in the yokes. 
I have seen it go from nock level to 1/8 nock high just from a 1/2 twist in each side of the yoke on one end. 

This is where the Micro Synch Dial comes in handy. You clean up vertical nock travel and your nock height stays the same. 

Brilliant !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Just another tip to consider when tuning your BT-X.
> 
> Always recheck nock height after every cable twist adjustments, this includes even 1/2 twist in the yokes.
> I have seen it go from nock level to 1/8 nock high just from a 1/2 twist in each side of the yoke on one end.
> ...


Thats what happening to me i think. Im twisting cables to get my poundage ata and brace correct, but now i have a nock high tear. Hopefully thats whats going on, easy fix. Thanks for your tip! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIBowhunter (Sep 29, 2007)

Great Info here!!!!

Shane did you ever put together the article about this?


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

LIBowhunter said:


> Great Info here!!!!
> 
> Shane did you ever put together the article about this?


Yea his review is on his website. ontarget7.com


----------



## LIBowhunter (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you,....


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

ontarget: as a matter of interest using the hamskea what vertical line are you on (what gradation) your blade , at rest, appears to be quite high above the level of the shelf which would put the arrow above centre of berger hole.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Not using the Hamskea anymore and back to the HDX

Arrow was slightly high in the Berger hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

any particular reason you are not using the Hamskea?


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

I changed original strings and i have had lot of difficulties to get my btx as i want it. My biggest issue is nock low with bs.I know how to bs tune and i know if i have some issues with my form so this is not the problem.
I have 31 inch dl and i believe this is one reason why my tuning with this bow is difficult. To be able to get bs hit with fp my arrow is not 90 degree, but more like tip low (alot) in rest position. I also need to tweak my cam synch as well quite a much to be able to do this.
Have u had this kind of issues with your btx 31 tuning? I think i have tried most of my tricks to try to solve this. If i have my cam synch perfect and even compensate my low grip position, cams are not hitting to string at the same time if i want to get perfect bs arrow flight.
Even bow settings are not how i like them to be, it shoots bullet holes with bs and fb hits ro same location with bh from 40m. But I'm just wondering if I'm a alone with this problem, have u had similar issues with btx tuning?
Cheers


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Have had zero issues yet tuning any of the ones I have had in, including 30 and 31" draw length. 

Cams hitting at the same time is just a starting point. When you are looking for perfect vertical nock travel it is not uncommon to have one hit slightly before the other, perfectly normal. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Have had zero issues yet tuning any of the ones I have had in, including 30 and 31" draw length.
> 
> Cams hitting at the same time is just a starting point. When you are looking for perfect vertical nock travel it is not uncommon to have one hit slightly before the other, perfectly normal.
> 
> ...


My tuning is good as well, but I'm perfectionist it seems [emoji4] 
How your arrow is sitting on rest after tuning? Is it 90° or nock high. If i try to keep my arrow about 90° i have bad nock low with bs and i need to compensate it with synch. 
I'm asking, because i have not had similar issues with my 2 other bt bows. This bow is the shortest ata bow from thise three. Maybe i will try to move rest and nock point lower to fix this so that i can sleep again [emoji1]


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MPKO said:


> My tuning is good as well, but I'm perfectionist it seems [emoji4]
> How your arrow is sitting on rest after tuning? Is it 90° or nock high. If i try to keep my arrow about 90° i have bad nock low with bs and i need to compensate it with synch.
> I'm asking, because i have not had similar issues with my 2 other bt bows. This bow is the shortest ata bow from thise three. Maybe i will try to move rest and nock point lower to fix this so that i can sleep again [emoji1]


If you base your experience off a couple bows you will be in for a rude awakening think all bows will tune exactly the same, it's not going to happen. 

I set 90* nock height and manipulate cam synch to clean up the rest of the vertical nock travel. At the most cams may be 1/6 out of synch to clean some up. Others will be dead on. 

You can manipulate some of this to a point by your nock height position on the aim string in relation to where it runs through the Berger hole at 90*. 

[emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> If you base your experience off a couple bows you will be in for a rude awakening think all bows will tune exactly the same, it's not going to happen.
> 
> I set 90* nock height and manipulate cam synch to clean up the rest of the vertical nock travel. At the most cams may be 1/6 out of synch to clean some up. Others will be dead on.
> 
> ...


I haven't said all the bows should tune the same. I'm just comparing this bow to my other bows from tuning perspective and for me this bow is more difficult to tune than my other bt bows with my long draw length.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Mine shoots best with the nock point at 1/8" high. Cams hitting the same time.


----------



## bamasaintsfan (Jul 17, 2016)

What grip is that? loos like Kryptic Typhoon color


----------



## bamasaintsfan (Jul 17, 2016)

C-fused said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> I'm also including 3 pics with different fletching set-ups to show the cable clearance at the factory flex-guard setting.
> Centershot is set at 13/16".
> ...


what grip is this


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well a full year has come and gone with the 2016 bows. With that said, I go through a lot of bows personally and tune a lot of bows. The BTX is definitely one of those that stand out. Will be going back full circle and picking up another BTX to always have on hand. This time going with the BTX 28. The hold on target down range, speed, accuracy and great draw cycle for that kind of performance really stands out. It shot every bit as good for me if not better than my all time favorite Bowtech, the Invasion. 
Still regret letting my Invasions go so looking to keep the 28 as one of those bows I always have on hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

And all this refers to the BT-X in the performance setting?

I only ask because I have a new-found love for Invasions too.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Invasion is probably overall STILL my favorite hunting bow of all time.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

PAKraig said:


> And all this refers to the BT-X in the performance setting?
> 
> I only ask because I have a new-found love for Invasions too.


Yes, sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleJ (Dec 24, 2008)

So you guys are basically saying I should stick with my Invasion instead of chasing after the latest and greatest? I haven't shot the BT-X, but I always wonder if I am missing out on something.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TripleJ said:


> So you guys are basically saying I should stick with my Invasion instead of chasing after the latest and greatest? I haven't shot the BT-X, but I always wonder if I am missing out on something.


I can only speak for me personally but I feel the BT-X is like the Invasion on steroids. 

If I had my choice between the two, which I do. It would be the BT-X without question. Everything the Invasion has and then some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

I have an invasion just sitting at home....haven't shot it in 3 years since I got the Experience. Never really like the hump and dump but with all the talk about it maybe I'll try it again.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Keith t said:


> I have an invasion just sitting at home....haven't shot it in 3 years since I got the Experience. Never really like the hump and dump but with all the talk about it maybe I'll try it again.


You can tune that out of it with cam timing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idavis (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have any speeds of the btx 28 70lb set at 27" shooting around 440 grain arrow?


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

idavis said:


> Do you have any speeds of the btx 28 70lb set at 27" shooting around 440 grain arrow?


I would love the same info, I shoot 26 inch draw and axis 340 with 75 grain hits. Almost positive my finished weight is 450 grains


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is the current tune on a BTX-28
28/70.3#
418.4 gr arrow



























Bareshaft & Fletched @ 20 yards











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

why IBO 360. thought the 28 was 340 and the 31 was 350 ??


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

busanga said:


> why IBO 360. thought the 28 was 340 and the 31 was 350 ??


Not sure where you are getting an IBO of 340 ? Have seen of that myself or experienced it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxz500ss (Dec 30, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Here is the current tune on a BTX-28
> 28/70.3#
> 418.4 gr arrow
> 
> ...


What kind of speeds could I expect from the R7 28'' DL 60# in both settings with a 410gr. hunting arrow. Thanks


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

ontarget7 said:


> Not sure where you are getting an IBO of 340 ? Have seen of that myself or experienced it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the Bowtech website

BTX 31...IBO 350
BTX 28...IBO 333

https://bowtecharchery.com/bows/bt-x-31-cam-system/

https://bowtecharchery.com/bows/bt-x-28-cam-system/


Not disputing with you, you most probably have forgotten more about tuning than i know.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

busanga said:


> From the Bowtech website
> 
> BTX 31...IBO 350
> BTX 28...IBO 333
> ...


I believe that is at 28DL, not 30.


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

COArrow said:


> I believe that is at 28DL, not 30.


Am confused. i thought IBO was IBO standard set at 350 gn with 30 inch draw at 70#


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

Ah my bad. i understand . ontarget is saying his bow exceeds the IBO rating put out by the factory . his is equivalent to IBO 360 as opposed to IBO 333 as stated by factory.

that seems rather a big difference ?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

busanga said:


> Ah my bad. i understand . ontarget is saying his bow exceeds the IBO rating put out by the factory . his is equivalent to IBO 360 as opposed to IBO 333 as stated by factory.
> 
> that seems rather a big difference ?


You are confused at the draw lengths not taken into consideration for actual calculated IBO speed breakdowns. 
One bow only goes to 28" of draw length. The other will go to 31" of draw length. IBO doesn't change just because one is at 28" and the other exceeds it by 1" and goes to 31". 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Let's break it down manually 

360 IBO roughly is what I'm coming up with for the BT-X 28 and here is another way to back check it long hand. 

360
-20 fps for draw length
-22 fps for arrow weight over 350
-5 fps for weight on string

This brings you to 313 fps which is 1 fps off of what I'm averaging through the chrono. 

Hope that breaks it down for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

hmmm am still confused . IBO is stated for the BTX 28 is 333 if it is IBO it is for 30 DL 70 DW 350 gn irrelevant of actual DL one is shooting at. Bowtech are saying if the BTX could be shot at a* hypothetical* DL of 30 at 70# with 350 gn you should get speed of 333fps where as the BTX 31 would get 350.

shooting the BTX 31 at 28 however will be slower than the BTX 28 due to efficiency. 

anyway regardless that is some speed coming out of your BTX 28. my BTX31 is shooting slow, still trying to figure why. 28.5DL 60DW 420 gn 265 fps


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

not doubting you at all OnTarget just trying to get my head around it. think i have got it now. thanks


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Doubting or asking questions is always good. That's how one learns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

busanga said:


> anyway regardless that is some speed coming out of your BTX 28. my BTX31 is shooting slow, still trying to figure why. 28.5DL 60DW 420 gn 265 fps


I'm betting you have some chrono issues




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nothing like dancing around a rooftop nail with 5 consecutive arrows and dead center still alludes you. 

The BT-X 28 is putting them in there very tight with great speeds and forgiveness 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

busanga said:


> hmmm am still confused . IBO is stated for the BTX 28 is 333 if it is IBO it is for 30 DL 70 DW 350 gn irrelevant of actual DL one is shooting at. Bowtech are saying if the BTX could be shot at a* hypothetical* DL of 30 at 70# with 350 gn you should get speed of 333fps where as the BTX 31 would get 350.
> 
> shooting the BTX 31 at 28 however will be slower than the BTX 28 due to efficiency.
> 
> anyway regardless that is some speed coming out of your BTX 28. my BTX31 is shooting slow, still trying to figure why. 28.5DL 60DW 420 gn 265 fps


The IBO for the BTX 28 is at 28" because that's as long as it will go. So the BTX was tested at:

70#
350 grain arrow
28" draw length.

That's why the IBO is 333.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

Yea, it can be confusing when you see it stated 333 IBO

Technically that would equate to 360 IBO under their own testing specs if it shot 333 fps

I didn't even realize they stated that on their website 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Shane will the new Reign limbs fit on a BTX?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> Shane will the new Reign limbs fit on a BTX?


Not sure

Can't see them being any different size wise from a business stand point on the production side. 

The obvious is different limb deflections but that would be it. 

Will see if I can found out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

would like to find out if the limbs from the Reign will come in a deflection that would equate to 65 or thereabouts on the BTX. i would like to be shooting 55 to 65 but original BTX limbs come 60 to 70. hoping the reign deflections will work out in my favour on the BTX


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

Just a quick point on the IBO rating for the BTX 28. If Bowtech are quoting IBO 333 at 28 DL.. they should NOT call it IBO (IBO is measured at 30 DL) They should say this bow can reach max speed of 333 at 28 DL and its IBO rating is 360.

Does this make sense ??


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

busanga said:


> Just a quick point on the IBO rating for the BTX 28. If Bowtech are quoting IBO 333 at 28 DL.. they should NOT call it IBO (IBO is measured at 30 DL) They should say this bow can reach max speed of 333 at 28 DL and its IBO rating is 360.
> 
> Does this make sense ??


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

ontarget7 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


phew !! i finally got it !!


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm throwing this back up just to say thanks to Shane for all of the info in this thread. 

I've been following your Evolve thread and was considering one but came across a used BTX31 for sale from a guy at work and wanted to try it out first. Just getting it back to factory specs and getting accustomed to the ODB system really has me considering buying it. The MicroSync feature is an unbelievably handy feature. Performance setting is a tad harsh for my liking but either one of the other settings are perfect. I will make a decision for sure tomorrow once I can shoot it further than the 11 yards in my basement but I'm 99.9% sure now it'll be mine.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

IN_Varmntr said:


> I'm throwing this back up just to say thanks to Shane for all of the info in this thread.
> 
> I've been following your Evolve thread and was considering one but came across a used BTX31 for sale from a guy at work and wanted to try it out first. Just getting it back to factory specs and getting accustomed to the ODB system really has me considering buying it. The MicroSync feature is an unbelievably handy feature. Performance setting is a tad harsh for my liking but either one of the other settings are perfect. I will make a decision for sure tomorrow once I can shoot it further than the 11 yards in my basement but I'm 99.9% sure now it'll be mine.


Your welcome !!

Still really enjoy the BT-X to be honest. I did move on to a BT-X 28 for the extra speed at 28". It's definitely a burner and a tack driver. 

The draw cycle on the 28 at 28 does have the harder transition on the back end but man I still love shooting it. 

Here are the current specs on it 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Just as an FYI I shot every flagship bow at the ATA and I still like my BTX better than anything else out there. The Reign 6 and 7 were nice as well, but my BTX is still better.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cnvf250 said:


> Just as an FYI I shot every flagship bow at the ATA and I still like my BTX better than anything else out there. The Reign 6 and 7 were nice as well, but my BTX is still better.


Plan on still keeping mine around [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Francis (Aug 11, 2012)

How's the draw on the new reign 6 and 7 compare to the btx. I have a 28 " draw which bow has less shock...


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Your welcome !!
> 
> Still really enjoy the BT-X to be honest. I did move on to a BT-X 28 for the extra speed at 28". It's definitely a burner and a tack driver.
> 
> ...


My dad shot my 31 today and now he wants one. I currently have it at 60# on performance and it was too rough for him so I swapped it to comfort and he couldn't believe how different it felt. He was all smiles. 

He's 27.5 dl so I'll be on the look out for a 28. 

Quick question. I bought my 31 used and it only came with the 30 module. Have you tested the difference in performance between the 30 and 31 mod at 29.5 dl? I'm trying to decide whether it's worth the effort to locate a 31 module.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



IN_Varmntr said:


> My dad shot my 31 today and now he wants one. I currently have it at 60# on performance and it was too rough for him so I swapped it to comfort and he couldn't believe how different it felt. He was all smiles.
> 
> He's 27.5 dl so I'll be on the look out for a 28.
> 
> Quick question. I bought my 31 used and it only came with the 30 module. Have you tested the difference in performance between the 30 and 31 mod at 29.5 dl? I'm trying to decide whether it's worth the effort to locate a 31 module.


It's a sweet bow no doubt, with so much adjustability. 

Sorry,
Don't recall what the actual difference was. 
I have a set you can just have. 

PM me your mailing address and I will just send them to you. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Francis said:


> How's the draw on the new reign 6 and 7 compare to the btx. I have a 28 " draw which bow has less shock...


The backend is smoother and easier on the 6 or 7 over the 28 in the 28" draw position, but the BT-X 28 does have the extra speed. 

Less feedback would probably go to the Reign not enough difference that it even stands out to me thou. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Francis (Aug 11, 2012)

I enjoy the bow reviews you do. The info and time you take to explain and show people how to tune bows is very helpful.. I think I might start to look for a btx 28" lefty.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Francis said:


> I enjoy the bow reviews you do. The info and time you take to explain and show people how to tune bows is very helpful.. I think I might start to look for a btx 28" lefty.


Your welcome [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*

Quite a few bows for 2017 that are very nice and a smoother drawing throughout the entire draw cycle but that BT-X 28 is still staying in the mix for me personally. Yes, at the 28" draw it has a harder rollover on the backend but locks in so well and holds on target great with exceptional accuracy. For the speed when you want it, this bow is tough to beat and very forgiving. Not sure I will let this one go anytime soon despite some great offerings for 2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I just picked up another BTX 31. This one in Highlander. I will be deciding on string color and picking up some accessories and begin tuning once duck season is over. One more week!!!
I just really liked it better than the Reign 6. The Reign 7 I thought was the closest in feel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I keep meaning to ask about the difference in the 30 mod and the 31 mod. I have a 29 1/4 draw length. Which in theory should be better for me to use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Wait, what are the 30 and 31 mods??


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

wonder if the BTX got the new in house built limbs like the Reign?


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

midnight_f150 said:


> wonder if the BTX got the new in house built limbs like the Reign?


Yes they did-- I just picked up a BTx-31 with new limbs. I think since October or November any since then went through the new process/facility but dont quote me on the dates. You can tell the newer limbs as the BT-X logo is different from the old. The BT is all white versus having the gray shadowing-- just noticed that from pics of my old limbs. I love the BT-x , actually liked it more than the Reign for some reason, but I wouldnt want the old limbs.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

swampcruiser said:


> Yes they did-- I just picked up a BTx-31 with new limbs. I think since October or November any since then went through the new process/facility but dont quote me on the dates. You can tell the newer limbs as the BT-X logo is different from the old. The BT is all white versus having the gray shadowing-- just noticed that from pics of my old limbs. I love the BT-x , actually liked it more than the Reign for some reason, but I wouldnt want the old limbs.


Thank you. I shoot the reign and BTX-31 today. I also liked the BTX better glad to hear it got upgraded limbs too.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

swampcruiser said:


> Yes they did-- I just picked up a BTx-31 with new limbs. I think since October or November any since then went through the new process/facility but dont quote me on the dates. You can tell the newer limbs as the BT-X logo is different from the old. The BT is all white versus having the gray shadowing-- just noticed that from pics of my old limbs. I love the BT-x , actually liked it more than the Reign for some reason, but I wouldnt want the old limbs.


No issues with my limbs but Bowtech said they will replace if any issues arise. 

The BT-X is a sweet shooter no doubt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm ready for my Magnum!! Copy


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



PAKraig said:


> Wait, what are the 30 and 31 mods??


The BTX-31 comes with two sets of mods. The X30 mods go up to a 29.5" draw where the X31 mods go up to a 31" draw. I usually shoot 29.5" draw but I'm on 29" now until I get my new strings in. 

I bought my bow used so I didn't get the X31 mods. I do, however, have a set on the way and will be testing the differences between the two sets of mods on 29.5" draw. I'll report back to this thread and post my findings so all of this information stays consolidated to this great thread.


----------



## 57Tacoma (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

IN_Varmntr said:


> The BTX-31 comes with two sets of mods. The X30 mods go up to a 29.5" draw where the X31 mods go up to a 31" draw. I usually shoot 29.5" draw but I'm on 29" now until I get my new strings in.
> 
> I bought my bow used so I didn't get the X31 mods. I do, however, have a set on the way and will be testing the differences between the two sets of mods on 29.5" draw. I'll report back to this thread and post my findings so all of this information stays consolidated to this great thread.
> 
> View attachment 5414050


Great explanation. Curious to see what your findings are in feel as well as effect on fps, if any.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

I set up my brother in laws bt-x when I picked it up and it had the short mods in it set to 30". He said it has a dump in the back end and hard to roll over. I'll be going down this weekend and installing the 31" mods and set it to 30.5 for him so I'll update on his findings and his feel after the change.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

JRHOADES20 said:


> I set up my brother in laws bt-x when I picked it up and it had the short mods in it set to 30". He said it has a dump in the back end and hard to roll over. I'll be going down this weekend and installing the 31" mods and set it to 30.5 for him so I'll update on his findings and his feel after the change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How close was the timing when you set it up? When I got mine (used), the top cam was hitting 1/4" before the bottom and the draw cycle had some really weird harsh spots and a really harsh dump into the wall. 

Once I timed it, it became a totally different bow with a really smooth cycle with very little dump. Makes a guy wonder how many of these bows that guys shoot in shops and their first impressions are those of disgust due to them being out of tune a bit.

Also, guys, I mistakenly listed the X30 mods only going up to 29.5" draw. They actually go to 30". Sorry about that!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's worth noting for the longer draw slots in the BT-X 31 or 28 that the rollover on the backend is more depending on cam timing. It still will have a rollover but a little less of a dump when you set cam timing so peak weight is 3-3.5# over. This is done by twisting the cables up. For instance at 70.5# peak weight and adding 3 full twist to each cable will get you very close to 73#. You will have more of a harder rollover and dump if your only peaking at 70#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Bowtech BT-X in for a full review &gt;&gt;----------&gt;*



IN_Varmntr said:


> How close was the timing when you set it up? When I got mine (used), the top cam was hitting 1/4" before the bottom and the draw cycle had some really weird harsh spots and a really harsh dump into the wall.
> 
> Once I timed it, it became a totally different bow with a really smooth cycle with very little dump. Makes a guy wonder how many of these bows that guys shoot in shops and their first impressions are those of disgust due to them being out of tune a bit.
> 
> ...


Timing was dead on, both stops hit identical and prelean on both cams were identical at around 7.5" up and down the string. Hoping the 31" mods smooth it out for him, saw Shane's reply below may try twisting cables to 73 lbs also, I think it was like 69.5-70 ish when I originally checked it. My brother and law was also used to a single cam Martin so the ODB cams will feel different lol. Will report back after this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msteff (Apr 5, 2013)

Shane can you compare the BT-X 28 vs. the Hoyt Nitrum Turbo #2 cam D position? I know you've shot both configurations and am interested in your thoughts on draw cycle and speed. I am in the D slot of the #2 and getting better than 355 IBO out of my Nitrum. Curious what I could expect out of a BT-x 28 in 27.5 inches. Thx!


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> It's worth noting for the longer draw slots in the BT-X 31 or 28 that the rollover on the backend is more depending on cam timing. It still will have a rollover but a little less of a dump when you set cam timing so peak weight is 3-3.5# over. This is done by twisting the cables up. For instance at 70.5# peak weight and adding 3 full twist to each cable will get you very close to 73#. You will have more of a harder rollover and dump if your only peaking at 70#
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does the extra weight stress the limbs? Is it safe to do that?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

msteff said:


> Shane can you compare the BT-X 28 vs. the Hoyt Nitrum Turbo #2 cam D position? I know you've shot both configurations and am interested in your thoughts on draw cycle and speed. I am in the D slot of the #2 and getting better than 355 IBO out of my Nitrum. Curious what I could expect out of a BT-x 28 in 27.5 inches. Thx!


Very comparable in performance

The BT-X will have a little harder roll over on the backend but it will also lock in better at full draw. I feel it actually aims better for me personally than the Nitrum. 

Speed wise you will be pushing 355-360 equivalent IBO calculated speeds

At 28" my current specs are

28/73
417 grain arrow
317 fps


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cnvf250 said:


> How does the extra weight stress the limbs? Is it safe to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have done that for years on all my personal bows with zero issues


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

How would yall compare the BTX to an experience


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

How does the BTX compare to the Experience is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

mccoppinb said:


> How does the BTX compare to the Experience is it worth the upgrade?


The BT-X is so adjustable to meet any shooting style with the 3 different settings. It holds exceptionally well on target. The Experience is a little longer ATA and draw cycle would be more comparable if the BT-X was in the comfort setting. Not sure what draw length you have but if draw cycle is a key factor and say you are a 28" draw it will be smoother in the BT-X 31 vs the 28. 

I would not sell my BT-X for an Experience but some may differ on that. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msteff (Apr 5, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Very comparable in performance
> 
> The BT-X will have a little harder roll over on the backend but it will also lock in better at full draw. I feel it actually aims better for me personally than the Nitrum.
> 
> ...


Thx much!!!


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> The BT-X is so adjustable to meet any shooting style with the 3 different settings. It holds exceptionally well on target. The Experience is a little longer ATA and draw cycle would be more comparable if the BT-X was in the comfort setting. Not sure what draw length you have but if draw cycle is a key factor and say you are a 28" draw it will be smoother in the BT-X 31 vs the 28.
> 
> I would not sell my BT-X for an Experience but some may differ on that.
> 
> ...


Thanks man so are you saying you would sell the experience for a btx?


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

mccoppinb said:


> How would yall compare the BTX to an experience


I have had the Experience, RPM 360, Prodigy, and BTX-31. I personally like them in the following order. BTX-31, Prodigy, RPM 360, and Experience. They are all top notch, but the draw cycle to me is best on the BTX-31.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Are you going to do a review on a Reign?


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

mccoppinb said:


> Thanks man so are you saying you would sell the experience for a btx?


I did just that, and looking back, not sure that was the right thing to do. That experience shot great, and I didnt realize it until later. To be honest I never used the power disc, the micro sync is cool and works, but I guess I would rather just tune everything the old school way. I have a bow press so those features dont matter as much. BTX is faster and better camo options, but I would like to have my experience back.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

arrowblaster said:


> Are you going to do a review on a Reign?


Im pretty sure he has started one already.


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

PAKraig said:


> Great explanation. Curious to see what your findings are in feel as well as effect on fps, if any.


I played around a bit last night with my 60# BTX31 at 29.5" draw length switching between the X30 and X31 mods. I'm going to be doing more playing around with it but the cams are more efficient with the X30 mods at the same setting.

The X30 mods set on 29.5" (measured DL of 29 5/8") at 60.48lbs gave 284fps with a 441 grain arrow. 

The X31 mods slightly increased draw weight to 60.86lbs, the DL stayed the same at 29 5/8" and gave 280fps with the same 441 grain arrow. 

The valley changed too. I started losing draw weight sharply after 58# at 26" of draw on the X30 mods versus 24" of draw on the X31 mods. So the valley was longer with the X31 mods which makes it feel like it lengthens the draw length but it's just a difference in feel. The holding weight was higher with the X31 mods as well.

This is all with stock strings and I'm still playing around with it.


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

IN_Varmntr said:


> I played around a bit last night with my 60# BTX31 at 29.5" draw length switching between the X30 and X31 mods. I'm going to be doing more playing around with it but the cams are more efficient with the X30 mods at the same setting.
> 
> The X30 mods set on 29.5" (measured DL of 29 5/8") at 60.48lbs gave 284fps with a 441 grain arrow.
> 
> ...


I this the way it should be? I have the X30s on mine because it just felt better. I just figured it would decrease my speed because I liked it. lol


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

cnvf250 said:


> I this the way it should be? I have the X30s on mine because it just felt better. I just figured it would decrease my speed because I liked it. lol


I'll have to perform the tests at 30" to see if the results follow the same pattern. 

The 4fps drop with the X31 mods isn't a deal breaker for me, but the longer valley does give it more of a dump feel into the wall. There's really no noticeable hump prior to the weight dumping, it's really smooth the whole cycle. Although it feels like it locks more solidly into the wall with the X31 mods, I personally favor the feel of the X30 mods.


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

IN_Varmntr said:


> I'll have to perform the tests at 30" to see if the results follow the same pattern.
> 
> The 4fps drop with the X31 mods isn't a deal breaker for me, but the longer valley does give it more of a dump feel into the wall. There's really no noticeable hump prior to the weight dumping, it's really smooth the whole cycle. Although it feels like it locks more solidly into the wall with the X31 mods, I personally favor the feel of the X30 mods.


Maybe since I have two BTX now I will set it up with the 30 and the 31 to see how they compare side by side.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm running the larger stops on the BT-X 28 and prefer them in the 28" draw position. Still locks in like typical Bowtech fashion at full draw. It does slightly improve the transition dump on the backend. Between that and twisting up the cables a little make that backend transition a little more friendly. 
It still blows me away with how fast and forgiving it is. 

My current specs 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BTX in slow mo with a bareshaft 
https://vimeo.com/201528396


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aperture (Jan 14, 2017)

Your reviews are always so informative!! Thanks for all your hard work posting all of technical data!!


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> I'm running the larger stops on the BT-X 28 and prefer them in the 28" draw position. Still locks in like typical Bowtech fashion at full draw. It does slightly improve the transition dump on the backend. Between that and twisting up the cables a little make that backend transition a little more friendly.
> It still blows me away with how fast and forgiving it is.
> 
> My current specs
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ArcheryPal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

aperture said:


> Your reviews are always so informative!! Thanks for all your hard work posting all of technical data!!


Your welcome 

Glad they have been helpful [emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

cnvf250 said:


> Maybe since I have two BTX now I will set it up with the 30 and the 31 to see how they compare side by side.


With the X30 mods on 30" setting, 30 1/8" actual, with the 441 grain arrow I'm getting 287fps.

X31 mods with the same as above, 285fps, noticeably harder hump and dump. 

Still at 60.5#, so like Shane said increasing max draw weight a few pounds over where I'm at should make it more friendly. The X30 mods at 29.5" are about as far as I want to go with it because of that, but at 29" it's amazing.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> It's worth noting for the longer draw slots in the BT-X 31 or 28 that the rollover on the backend is more depending on cam timing. It still will have a rollover but a little less of a dump when you set cam timing so peak weight is 3-3.5# over. This is done by twisting the cables up. For instance at 70.5# peak weight and adding 3 full twist to each cable will get you very close to 73#. You will have more of a harder rollover and dump if your only peaking at 70#
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew you made this comment somewhere, but unfortunately I had to scan through 27 pages thread to find it again LOL! Oh well...

I picked up a barely used BTX-31 with factory threads that are already twisted pretty tight, but ATA is still at 31 3/16. Already have threads ordered from Tybo, but, once the new stringset is installed, if I want to make a little less "hump and dump" I want to be sure that peak weight is closer to 73 lbs. I imagine this will also create a somewhat shorter ATA, also requiring a few more twists in the shooting string, right?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

PAKraig said:


> I knew you made this comment somewhere, but unfortunately I had to scan through 27 pages thread to find it again LOL! Oh well...
> 
> I picked up a barely used BTX-31 with factory threads that are already twisted pretty tight, but ATA is still at 31 3/16. Already have threads ordered from Tybo, but, once the new stringset is installed, if I want to make a little less "hump and dump" I want to be sure that peak weight is closer to 73 lbs. I imagine this will also create a somewhat shorter ATA, also requiring a few more twists in the shooting string, right?


This is correct 

I don't really put many twist in the aim string maybe 1 or 2 for correct peep setting but thats about it.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bowtech CS will say these don't fit on the BTX but that would be wrong. 



Some guys might like the looks of the side plates but I get way better consistency with the plastic grips. 

Still just can't let the BT-X 28 go this year [emoji1363]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Interesting. Where did that grip come from?

I love the factory grip plates on my 31. Provides me with a very repeatable grip. I've got smaller hands which I think is why flatter, wider grips aren't very repeatable for me. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

IN_Varmntr said:


> Interesting. Where did that grip come from?
> 
> I love the factory grip plates on my 31. Provides me with a very repeatable grip. I've got smaller hands which I think is why flatter, wider grips aren't very repeatable for me.
> 
> ...


The side plates feel repeatable but I look at grip a little different. With Bowtech's side plates I find the grip to narrow and I get more pin float from a lateral standpoint. I also notice when in tune I have far less variances with slight tail lefts or tail rights with bareshafts at 20 yards when using the full grip. Those tail lefts or tail rights with the side plates equal farther lateral group spreads in my long range groups. 

Those are off a Prodigy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Is the Prodigy 1 piece grip the same as the grips that came on the Destroyers?


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

PAKraig said:


> Is the Prodigy 1 piece grip the same as the grips that came on the Destroyers?


No it's a little different and IMO much more comfortable and not as noticeable.


----------



## NickB978 (May 30, 2016)

I am currently selling my LH BTX

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4745073


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

OCHO505 said:


> No it's a little different and IMO much more comfortable and not as noticeable.


Seriously, when do you sleep man!!

I remember liking the grip on my Prodigy, but I never shot it without to gauge a difference in accuracy.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> This is correct
> 
> I don't really put many twist in the aim string maybe 1 or 2 for correct peep setting but thats about it.


New set of threads from Top Flight Archery in hand (and a couple others for friends.) Installing this evening or tomorrow. So if ata is a little short, draw length will be a touch long, correct? Which I'm ok with, since it feels just a touch short now with ata at 31 3/8 (haven't measured draw length on draw board.)


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Bowtech CS will say these don't fit on the BTX but that would be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Shane, I do like the same grip, in fact I got the same grip ordered and here for my Reign. The riser just seems to roll less in my hand with the plastic grip. I like how thin it is unlike wood grips where you lose 1/4" or more bh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> It's worth noting for the longer draw slots in the BT-X 31 or 28 that the rollover on the backend is more depending on cam timing. It still will have a rollover but a little less of a dump when you set cam timing so peak weight is 3-3.5# over. This is done by twisting the cables up. For instance at 70.5# peak weight and adding 3 full twist to each cable will get you very close to 73#. You will have more of a harder rollover and dump if your only peaking at 70#


I just put strings on my New BTX-31. I’m using x-30 mod. I have the peak weight set at 71.2 lbs. My draw length is 29 1/4. What can I expect if I add twists to the cables increasing draw weight and why? Shouldn’t the ATA decreasing be about the only thing that changes? Also, I like to shoot around 67lbs. Will I negate any gains if I back the limb bolts out to get desired weight?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

If your backing off your limbs I wouldn't bother with twisting up the cables. This is more for guys just wanting to gain a little more out of the bows when at peak weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have some strings in route for my BT-X 28. When they arrive I will do a video version of the complete string change and bareshaft tuning process with it. 

Keep you updated when that is available


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catskin (May 15, 2016)

ontarget7 said:


> I have some strings in route for my BT-X 28. When they arrive I will do a video version of the complete string change and bareshaft tuning process with it.
> 
> Keep you updated when that is available
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it!


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> I have some strings in route for my BT-X 28. When they arrive I will do a video version of the complete string change and bareshaft tuning process with it.
> 
> Keep you updated when that is available
> 
> ...


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I meant to bring this up yesterday, but when I was bare shaft tuning I got stuck between half twist. If I added a twist to the right yoke I would get a very small tail left. If I added a twist to the left I would get a very small Tail right. This went back and forth for a while. I finally adjusted the rest towards the riser by just a hair and I am now getting perfect bare shaft and fletch together.


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

ontarget7 said:


> I have some strings in route for my BT-X 28. When they arrive I will do a video version of the complete string change and bareshaft tuning process with it.
> 
> Keep you updated when that is available
> 
> ...


Great!! i am wanting to put new strings and cables on but have been putting it off due to nerves... would love to see how it is actually done


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> I have some strings in route for my BT-X 28. When they arrive I will do a video version of the complete string change and bareshaft tuning process with it.
> 
> Keep you updated when that is available
> 
> ...


Awesome. I went with all electric blue on mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millerfm (Jan 1, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> I have some strings in route for my BT-X 28. When they arrive I will do a video version of the complete string change and bareshaft tuning process with it.
> 
> Keep you updated when that is available
> 
> ...


Any luck on that video? I've got some strings coming and I'd love to be able to watch it


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

bowtechnow said:


> Awesome. I went with all electric blue on mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do you have pic of that, was thinking similar


----------



## Thinkingman (Jun 2, 2015)

I hope I'm not threadjacking, but I want to buy a used BTX 28, RH, 60-70lb, in a camo pattern.
If this inappropriate, let me know.
Thanks


----------



## highcountry68 (Jul 5, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## Chistavocat (Jun 28, 2013)

Tagged......for string change video. Thanks Shane!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

busanga said:


> do you have pic of that, was thinking similar










best one I have right now. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

nice !!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Still can't seem to part ways with the BT-X 28. It's safe for another year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Still can't seem to part ways with the BT-X 28. It's safe for another year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well played:darkbeer:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ybuck said:


> well played:darkbeer:


No playing here. 
I generally keep one from a handful of manufacturers. Just haven't parted ways with the BT-X yet. Tough to let a 361 IBO bow go that is that accurate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> No playing here.
> I generally keep one from a handful of manufacturers. Just haven't parted ways with the BT-X yet. Tough to let a 361 IBO bow go that is that accurate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i hear ya


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Shane did you ever do a video for the string change and tune for the BTX or any of the recent Bowtechs.


ontarget7 said:


> I have some strings in route for my BT-X 28. When they arrive I will do a video version of the complete string change and bareshaft tuning process with it.
> 
> Keep you updated when that is available
> 
> ...


----------



## Prostaff1 (Jun 4, 2017)

My good friends John Bob and Tim had this bow, first day on the range the limbs went flying faster than the freaking arrow!!! Luckily nobody was injured by the limb coming off...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dkkarr said:


> Shane did you ever do a video for the string change and tune for the BTX or any of the recent Bowtechs.


Sorry, I have not. 

Just have the tune steps in this thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Shane ! Just thought I might have missed it somewhere.


----------



## Fboy2004 (Aug 4, 2016)

First, thank you for posting all the great info. After finding your thread i have been able to get my bare shaft and fletched arrows to hit at 20. I noticed the other day that i am shooting a little slower than i should be. When i measured the axel to axel i got two different lengths for the two sides. Also both sides are longer than factory spec. I have an analog spring scale that says im pulling about 57lb. My question is, should i try to get back that extra couple of pounds and try to shorten the axel length, or just leave it? 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## wcm250f (Dec 15, 2012)

Shane
I just finished reading the entire btx tuning thread, bravo I must say. First bowtech I have owned I have the by mag x but looks to be the same cam type system.

When reading the btx thread, I never saw you address the timing mark on the cams before and after you synced cams. My timing marks are off but the draw stops hit the same time. I do have a bareshaft tail high at 15 yard. I am able to group fixed heads with fp out to 50 yards. 

William

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

wcm250f said:


> Shane
> I just finished reading the entire btx tuning thread, bravo I must say. First bowtech I have owned I have the by mag x but looks to be the same cam type system.
> 
> When reading the btx thread, I never saw you address the timing mark on the cams before and after you synced cams. My timing marks are off but the draw stops hit the same time. I do have a bareshaft tail high at 15 yard. I am able to group fixed heads with fp out to 50 yards.
> ...


If the draw stops are hitting at the same time at full draw, the cables will always be off on the cams slightly at brace height as
far as the dots are concerned.


----------



## wcm250f (Dec 15, 2012)

highwaynorth said:


> If the draw stops are hitting at the same time at full draw, the cables will always be off on the cams slightly at brace height as
> far as the dots are concerned.


So would it be best for performance and feel from the cams to set string same within or almost identical in timing marks and then use the micro sync dial to set draw stops to the same?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

wcm250f said:


> Shane
> I just finished reading the entire btx tuning thread, bravo I must say. First bowtech I have owned I have the by mag x but looks to be the same cam type system.
> 
> When reading the btx thread, I never saw you address the timing mark on the cams before and after you synced cams. My timing marks are off but the draw stops hit the same time. I do have a bareshaft tail high at 15 yard. I am able to group fixed heads with fp out to 50 yards.
> ...


Dont worry about the dots they are for reference. Twisting cables to get the stops hitting the same time on a draw board is good. 
If you are tail high bump your nock point down a tad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcm250f (Dec 15, 2012)

ppkaprince98 said:


> Dont worry about the dots they are for reference. Twisting cables to get the stops hitting the same time on a draw board is good.
> If you are tail high bump your nock point down a tad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I do drop nock point low which I believe is level. That would change my broadhead impact currently, correct? After hunting season I am going to start the whole tuning process to get it 100%.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

wcm250f said:


> So would it be best for performance and feel from the cams to set string same within or almost identical in timing marks and then use the micro sync dial to set draw stops to the same?
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


NO, it's a non issue. You want have one cable between the dots and the other one will be on the edge of them. That's just the nature
of the beast.


----------



## wcm250f (Dec 15, 2012)

highwaynorth said:


> NO, it's a non issue. You want have one cable between the dots and the other one will be on the edge of them. That's just the nature
> of the beast.


Gotcha. Thanks

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bump for the new crowd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

strange thing happening with draw weight measurement

when i first pull back weight measures 59.8, then draw back again.59.7 then again 59.5 and som on till about 58.5....leave it for awhile.....start all over again...decreasing draw weights each time i pull it back

BTX31 60# 28.5 DL


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Had to find it since searching AT sucks these days 

Anyways, bumping it up for couple that have been asking [emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Tagged


----------

